# Ecriture sur une partition NTFS depuis Mac OS X



## Toumak (13 Février 2007)

*/!\ TUTORIEL MIS A JOUR /!\
-> DISPO ICI <-
/!\ TUTORIEL MIS A JOUR /!\*​


Voici enfin une bidouille qui marche pour pouvoir &#233;crire depuis OS X sur une partition ou un disque formatt&#233; en NTFS, le format utilis&#233; notamment par Windows XP et r&#233;cemment Windows Vista.

*La manipulation n'en est encore qu'&#224; ses d&#233;buts donc personne n'est &#224; l'abri d'une mauvaise surprise* donc encore une fois, *ayez toujours un backup de vos donn&#233;es !!! vous seul pouvez &#234;tre tenu comme responsable en cas de probl&#232;me

*1) T&#233;l&#233;charger et installer ce qui est n&#233;cessaire :: 
 Pack NTFS-3G + MacFUSE Tools

2) Conna&#238;tre le nom et l'identifiant de la partition NTFS ::
pour cela, ouvrez un Terminal ( Applications > Utilitaires ) et tapez : *
diskutil list
*notez l'identifiant et le nom de votre partition

3) Cr&#233;er un point de montage pour la partition en NTFS ::
toujours dans le terminal, tapez : *
sudo mkdir /Volumes/"Windows"
*o&#249; "Windows" sera remplac&#233; par le nom de votre partition trouv&#233; au point 2)

4) Monter la partition en NTFS ::
toujours dans le terminal, tapez :
*ntfs-3g /dev/disk0s3 /Volumes/"Windows" -o ping_diskarb,volname="Windows"
*o&#249; vous remplacez disk0s3 par l'identifiant de votre partition NTFS et Windows par le nom de votre partition NTFS trouv&#233;s au point 2)

Vous devriez alors voir votre partition en NTFS monter sur votre bureau.
Si &#231;a n'est pas le cas, relancez simplement le Finder.

*Remarque ::
*Vous devrez r&#233;aliser les points 3) et 4) *&#224; chaque fois* que vous voudrez monter une partition en NTFS.
En effet, l'utilitaire de disque n'est plus capable de les faire monter (d'ailleur vous devriez voir que le format de la partition &#224; chang&#233; de nom).


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2007)

Tu as test&#233; les performance en lecture/&#233;criture ?


----------



## Toumak (13 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu as test&#233; les performance en lecture/&#233;criture ?



je fais de suite et j'&#233;dite 

EDIT :

*&#233;criture ::* j'ai copi&#233; un fichier .iso de 1,94 Go depuis un disque externe branch&#233; en firewire :
vers la partition HFS+ journalis&#233; d'OS X (interne) : 0'56''
vers la partition NTFS (interne) : 3'18''

*lecture :: *j'ai copi&#233; ce m&#234;me fichier de 1,94 Go depuis la partition en NTFS :
vers la partition HFS+ d'OS X (interne) : 3'57''
vers une partition HFS+ journalis&#233; du disque externe : 2'50''

on voit bien que les performances ne sont pas encore au rendez-vous
mais &#231;a peut &#234;tre pratique pour ne pas de voir passer par une autre partition FAT32 ou par un support externe


----------



## Toumak (17 Février 2007)

pour ceux que ça intéresse et que ça gêne de taper à chaque fois ce qu'il faut dans le terminal, on va créer un applescript :
1) ouvrir automator, 
2) sélectionner l'application automator, ajouter une action "exécuter un script apple" et y coller : 


```
on run {input, parameters}
    set pw to "mon_mot_de_passe"
    do shell script "sudo mkdir /volumes/WinXP" password pw with administrator privileges
end run
```

où vous remplacez WinXP par le nom de votre partition en NTFS et mon_mot_de_passe par votre mot de passe

3) ajouter une deuxième action "exécuter un script apple" et y coller :


```
on run {input, parameters}
    tell application "Terminal"
        activate
        do script "sudo ntfs-3g /dev/disk0s4 /Volumes/WinXP -o ping_diskarb,volname=WinXP" in window 1
    end tell
    return input
end run
```
où vous remplacez WinXP par le nom de votre partition en NTFS et disk0s4 par l'identifiant de cette partition

4) fichier > enregistrer sous ... et définir le format de fichier par application

de cette manière, en exécutant ce script il faudra juste entrer votre mot de passe
plus simple, plus court et donc plus pratique


----------



## Toumak (26 Février 2007)

*Une nouvelle version de MacFUSE est sortie (la 2.2)* et j'ai voulu voir si elle &#233;tait plus performante.
J'ai donc r&#233;alis&#233; les m&#234;me copies de fichiers que plus haut : (et quelques une en plus)
(les *anciens temps* sont en *noir* et les nouveaux temps en rouge)

*&#233;criture ::* j'ai copi&#233; un fichier .iso de 1,94 Go depuis un disque externe branch&#233; en firewire :
vers la partition HFS+ journalis&#233; d'OS X (interne) : *0'56''* => 0'56'' (logique, &#231;a ne change pas !)
vers la partition NTFS (interne) : *3'18''* => 1'14''  (63&#37; + rapide)
new : depuis la partition interne d'OS X vers la NTFS : 3'14''


*lecture :: *j'ai copi&#233; ce m&#234;me fichier de 1,94 Go depuis la partition en NTFS :
vers la partition HFS+ d'OS X (interne) : *3'57''* => 2'52'' (28% + rapide)
vers une partition HFS+ journalis&#233; du disque externe : *2'50''* => 1'27'' (49% + rapide)
new : depuis la partition interne d'OS X vers une partition HFS+ du disque externe : 1'14''
 
Les performances ont d&#233;j&#224; grandement &#233;t&#233; am&#233;lior&#233;es, et maintenant, cette solution est parfaitement utilisable.
Je nai pas encore rentr&#233; de bug et eu le moindre probl&#232;me.

Ceci a &#233;t&#233; calcul&#233; en ayant mis &#224; jour seulement MacFuse.
Une nouvelle version de NTFS-3G est disponible mais je n'ai pas encore r&#233;ussi &#224; l'installer :rateau:.


----------



## Tarul (26 Février 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> *Une nouvelle version de MacFUSE est sortie (la 2.2)* et j'ai voulu voir si elle était plus performante.
> J'ai donc réalisé les même copies de fichiers que plus haut : (et quelques une en plus)
> (les *anciens temps* sont en *noir* et les nouveaux temps en rouge)
> 
> ...


 
Belle optimisation en effet. Ils ont de bons developpeurs. 
Quelque part, je me dis c'est bien que microsoft n'est pas finit son WinFS, il aurait fallu sans doute rajouter la nouvelle couche.


----------



## Toumak (27 Février 2007)

Autre petite info, 

ce "plugin" NTFS-3G consomme pas mal de processeur.
Même pas 1Mo de ram mais il mange environ 35 % de mon processeur (Intel core duo T2400 à 1.83GHz )

donc petites machines, s'abstenir ... pour le moment du moins


----------



## Toumak (27 Février 2007)

Voici un package r&#233;alis&#233; par ShadowOfGed d'AppleNova.
Pour une installation la plus simple possible.
Il s'agit bien sur de la derni&#232;re version de NTFS-3G, qui porte le nom 1.0
voici les liens pour les t&#233;l&#233;chargements directs des derni&#232;res versions :
*MacFUSE Tools*: MacFUSE Tools 0.2.2.dmg
*NTFS-3G*: NTFS-3G 1.0.dmg
*Bundle* (NTFS-3G and MacFUSE Tools): NTFS-3G 1.0 (Full).dmg
je teste avec la nouvelle version de ntfs 3G et j'&#233;dite


----------



## 0nde (23 Mars 2007)

Vraiment Sympa comme programme merci &#224; toi pour l'aide apport&#233;e.
On arrive a trouver des opportunit&#233; d'utiliser Mac avec aisance grace &#224; ce type d'astuces...
Merci


----------



## Toumak (23 Mars 2007)

0nde a dit:


> Vraiment Sympa comme programme merci à toi pour l'aide apportée.
> On arrive a trouver des opportunité d'utiliser Mac avec aisance grace à ce type d'astuces...
> Merci



ça fait toujours plaisir d'entendre ça 
...
et au fait, bienvenue sur MacGé


----------



## 0nde (23 Mars 2007)

Merci.
Par contre du coup j'en profite j'ai un petit problème me suis un peu trop avancé en fait .
N'étant pas pro en programation (même simpliste), j'ai un petit messagr d'erreur, même deux .
J'ai regardé un peu mais pas trouvé de solution donc vais te les mettre ici peu être pourra tu m'eclairer. Le but étant à la base d'écrire sur un DD externe formaté en NTFS.

Erreur sur le premier script : "mkdir: /Volumes/ONDE: File exists" ca c'est quand j'execute le script seul et quand j'exécute les deux il me met un " (1)" à la fin.
Erreur sur le deuxième script : "Erreur dans Terminal : Impossible d'obtenir window 1."

Voilou si tu as des réponses, elle sont les bienvenues .

De plus je voulais savoir, le but de l'opération est pour moi de travailler sur Mac sur des logiciel pompant dans des bases de donnée dans mon DD externes et en copiant dessus. Le script doit être lancé en même temps? C'est pour savoir car tu dis que ca pompe pas mal de mémoire et mes logiciels aussi (logiciels de son) donc ca peut être relou .


----------



## Toumak (23 Mars 2007)

oui &#231;a pompe assez de processeur, en tous cas avec les anciennes versions
je n'ai pas v&#233;rifi&#233; avec les derni&#232;res
si tu veux savoir, c'est simple, ouvre le moniteur d'activit&#233; (applications > utilitaires)
pour le probl&#232;me, c'est du au script
j'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu ce genre de message et n'&#233;tant pas un as de l'applescript, j'ai laiss&#233; tomb&#233; 
...
mais si tu tapes dans le terminal simplement les deux commandes, le dd monte-t-il bien ?

edit:
j'ai test&#233; avec les derni&#232;res et &#231;a prend entre 15 et 20 &#37; de mon cpu
et quasiment rien de ram


----------



## 0nde (27 Mars 2007)

Bon je viens de tester en gros oui la premiere commande marche niquelle bien que j'ai un truc bizarre. En gros je n'arrive pas à taper mon mot de pass, comme si mon clavier était bloqué, et de fait je suis obligé de passer par un copier/coller : /.
Sinon ca m'affiche le DD comme si il venait d'un réseau (icone réseau) et de fait je peu ecrire dessus donc c'est niquel.
Par contre en ce qui concerne la deuxième commande, il ne reconnais pas la commande : "ntfs-3g ".


----------



## Toumak (27 Mars 2007)

en fait c'est la commande "sudo" qui requiert le mot de passe
et pour plus de sécurité ou que sais-je, le mot de passe ne s'affiche pas 
en tous cas si ça marche c'est le principal


----------



## 0nde (28 Mars 2007)

Mais du coup à quoi sert réellement la deuxième commande qui ne marche pas?
Merci pour l'info sur le mdp.


----------



## Toumak (28 Mars 2007)

0nde a dit:


> Mais du coup à quoi sert réellement la deuxième commande qui ne marche pas?
> Merci pour l'info sur le mdp.



de quelle commande parle-t-on encore ?:rateau:
celle-ci ?
*ntfs-3g /dev/disk0s3 /Volumes/"Windows" -o ping_diskarb,volname="Windows"
*
elle sert à monter le volume en ntfs


----------



## figaro (28 Mars 2007)

Salut !
Je n'ai pas encore mon mac (j'achèterai un MBP dans les prochains mois). Cependant je trouve cette astuce très intéressante car j'achèterai probablement un HDD externe et comme j'ai encore un PC (bouuuuh figaro lol) j'hésite au format de ma partition.

Alors j'ai une question : faut il exécuter les scripts à chaque fois que l'on veut brancher sur HDD externe sur son mac ou juste la première fois et ensuite il est reconnu automatiquement ? (tu l'as dis mais je suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris )

Merci beaucoup 

A bientôt


----------



## Tarul (28 Mars 2007)

figaro a dit:


> Salut !
> Je n'ai pas encore mon mac (j'achèterai un MBP dans les prochains mois). Cependant je trouve cette astuce très intéressante car j'achèterai probablement un HDD externe et comme j'ai encore un PC (bouuuuh figaro lol) j'hésite au format de ma partition.
> 
> Alors j'ai une question : faut il exécuter les scripts à chaque fois que l'on veut brancher sur HDD externe sur son mac ou juste la première fois et ensuite il est reconnu automatiquement ? (tu l'as dis mais je suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris )
> ...



A moins de l'automatiser par le biais d'un quelconque script, tu sera obligés de démonter ton DD externe, puis de le remonter manuellement par les scripts. A moins qu'un hack soit trouvé.
Donc si tu dois démonter souvent ton DD, le FAT32 reste la solution la plus crossplateforme et pratique.


----------



## Toumak (28 Mars 2007)

Tarul a bien résumé


----------



## figaro (28 Mars 2007)

Re 

Merci les gars 

Sur un autre thread j'avais evoqu&#233; ces deux possibilit&#233;s :

-FAT32 : permet d'utiliser le disque dur sur Windows ET Mac, mais la taille des fichiers est limit&#233; &#224; 3,99Go (pas terrible pour la video)

-HFS+ (Mac OS etendu) : taille des fichiers illimit&#233; je crois, en revanche il faut utiliser un utilitaire pour pouvoir se servir du disque dur sous windows (par exemple : MacDrive ou TransMac)

Et maintenant il faut ajouter ton astuce 

Que pr&#233;f&#233;rez vous et/ou utilisez vous ?

Merci pour vos pr&#233;cieux conseils


----------



## Guish (29 Mars 2007)

J'ai deux disques dur externes de 400 go en NTFS, ils sont remplis. Je ne compte pas en acheter un troisième, problème : je suis passé sur mac et j'aimerai pouvoir les utiliser normalement. La conversion NTFS->FAT32 ne marche pas avec Partition Magic sur PC vu qu'ils ne sont pas reconnus par celui-ci, car externes (probablement), c'est moi ou je suis foutu ? :rose:


----------



## Tarul (29 Mars 2007)

Guish a dit:


> J'ai deux disques dur externes de 400 go en NTFS, ils sont remplis. Je ne compte pas en acheter un troisième, problème : je suis passé sur mac et j'aimerai pouvoir les utiliser normalement. La conversion NTFS->FAT32 ne marche pas avec Partition Magic sur PC vu qu'ils ne sont pas reconnus par celui-ci, car externes (probablement), c'est moi ou je suis foutu ? :rose:



Si tu as des grosse vidéo supérieurs a 4go(si je me plante pas) la rétroconversion échouera.



figaro a dit:


> Re
> 
> Merci les gars
> 
> ...



Le problème du hfs+ est de savoir qu'elle est la fiabilité et les performances des softs.
Après si tu passes à léopard, on passera peut être en full zfs et faudra recommencer


----------



## claude le mestric (29 Mars 2007)

Macdrive marche bien. Je n'ai pas fait de mesure de d&#233;bit, mais je n'ai pas une l'impression que les transferts &#233;taient plus lent qu'entre partitions NTFS ou FAT32 sous XP (transferts de plsueirs Go de fichiers de quelques ko ou/et de fichiers de plusieurs 100 de Mo). MacFuse, avec je ne sais plus quoi trouv&#233; sur un forum permet un montage automatique de la partition au d&#233;marrage, mais je n'ai pas test&#233; avec un disque externe quand on le branche.


----------



## Toumak (29 Mars 2007)

Moi perso j'utilise ntfs-3g et j'en suis très satisfait, en plus c'est gratuit 
mais tu utiliseras l'un ou l'autre dans différentes conditions


----------



## figaro (29 Mars 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses 

Je crois que je vais encore réfléchir en me renseignant sur les logiciels que Toumak et claude le mestric ont cités, à savoir : "ntfs-3g" et "MacFuse".

A très bientôt


----------



## Toumak (31 Mars 2007)

la dernière version du bundle qui contient tout ce qu'il faut
y compris des utilitaires comme le montage automatique des partitions ntfs
ça se télécharge ICI
sous forme de paquet, rien de plus simple à installer


----------



## figaro (31 Mars 2007)

Super, merci Toumak . 

Je crois que c'est la solution pour laquelle j'opterai pour pouvoir utiliser mon futur HDD externe directement sur les windows de mon entourage.


Bon, pour le moment je l'ai pas mon mac, mais bon sang ce que j'ai hâte ^_^

A bientôt


----------



## claude le mestric (1 Avril 2007)

Juste une remarque !

Dans mon cas, j'ai installé sur mon Macbook une partition avec XP et une autre avec OS X (jusque là ça semble assez classique ! ). J'ai installé MacFuse complet sur MacOSX et MacDrive sur XP.
Le problème : les restrictions d'écriture n'existent plus sur le disque de l'autre système (partition XP depuis OSX et partition OSX depuis XP). Mes enfants utilisent (rârement) le portable et dans ce cas, ils peuvent modifier n'importe quoi sur l'autre partition.

Voilà, il faut être conscient de ce petit problème !


----------



## Guish (2 Avril 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> la dernière version du bundle qui contient tout ce qu'il faut
> y compris des utilitaires comme le montage automatique des partitions ntfs
> ça se télécharge ICI
> sous forme de paquet, rien de plus simple à installer



Merci bcp à toi et à eux, cette dernière version marche impeccablement, l'installation est un jeu d'enfant, il n'y a plus aucune ligne de commande à effectuer, tout marche parfaitement en 2 sec et automatiquement. Ca me sauve quasiment la vie !


----------



## JuCos (6 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, est-il possible de supprimer ces modules et de retrouver ma partition NTFS qui monte automatquement sur le bureau comme avant ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## claude le mestric (6 Avril 2007)

Oui c'est possible, mais je n'ai pas le temps de regarder pour te dire quels modules (le portable est &#233;teint), alors, il va falloir que tu trouves tout seul.

Je te dis quand m&#234;me comment trouver (c'est valable avec n'importe quel application en .pkg). Tu prends l'archive d'intallation et tu l'ouvres avec Pacifist ( http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/12743 ). Tu verras alors tous les modules avec leur chemins d'acces. Tu n'as plus qu'&#224; aller les chercher.

Il est possible aussi de rajouter un fichier .quelquechose avec un text dedans pour emp&#234;cher l'acces en &#233;criture (fichier &#224; modifier ou renommer pour pouvoir &#233;crire).

J'esp&#232;re que &#231;a t'auras aid&#233;.


----------



## Toumak (6 Avril 2007)

tu peux essayer de supprimer les fichiers 
NTFS-3G.pkg
MacFUSE Core.pkg
MacFUSE Tools.pkg
qui se trouvent dans le dossier 
disque dur > bibliothèque > receipts
ensuite une réparation des autorisations et un redémarrage

je garantis rien, je chercherai la vraie méthode plus tard


----------



## JF2W (7 Avril 2007)

Je viens d'installer win Xp via bootcamp en NTFS (35 Go) sur mon MBP, et , exepter le fait que j'ai du formater Osx au pr&#233;alable ( il refusais de partitionner , j ai pas bien compris d'ailleurs je n'avais pas acces a la fonction r&#233;parer dans l'utilitaire de disc ) .

 Et je suis assez bluffer de l'efficacit&#233; du dernier bootcamp , tout fonctionne a merveille (isight , bluetooth , airport )exept&#233; le clavier numerique mais bon.

Seul soucis , j'ai acces aux donn&#233;es du disc win sous osx , en lecture seule (NTFS oblige) , mais par contre pas moyen de trouver le HD osx sous win....? Il est cach&#233; quelque part ou c'est normal ?

autre soucis; je ne sais pas si c'est li&#233; a l'install de win , mais sur osx a chaque fois que j efface qquchose il faut que je clique sur l'icone pour qu'elle disparaisse , idem dans la corbeille .....:mouais:

 et gros gros probleme avec le bureaux qui n'affiche pas les documents qui y sont , les dossiers oui mais pas les docs. j'ai enregistrer plusieurs doc directement sur le bureaux et rien, pas moyen d'y acceder. ils sont invisible partout sauf qu'ils sont bien present lorsque je veux enregistrer un nouveau doc sur le bureau


----------



## JF2W (7 Avril 2007)

bon , .... , etrange..... apres avoir redemarer le probleme est résolu.....

j espere que ce n est pas récurant.....


----------



## Toumak (7 Avril 2007)

salut,

la partition d'os x n'est pas utilisable ous xp sauf via l'utilisation d'un soft comme macdrive
pour ton problème d'icone ou de documents, il suffit simplement de relancer le finder
généralement ça suffit


----------



## claude le mestric (8 Avril 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu peux essayer de supprimer les fichiers
> NTFS-3G.pkg
> MacFUSE Core.pkg
> MacFUSE Tools.pkg
> ...


N'ayant toujours pas allum&#233; mon portable (j'&#233;tais en WE sans), je n'avais pas remarqu&#233; que l'installation de MAC-Fuse et NTFS-3G g&#233;n&#233;rait des .pkg dans receipts (c'est pourtant logique). Ces .pkg s'ouvrent, normalement (&#231;a le faisait avec les versions pr&#233;c&#233;dentes), aussi avec Pacifist. Donc ma m&#233;thode fonctionne toujours.

Quant aux probl&#232;mes de JF2W, ceux concernant l'utilisation des partitions &#233;taient d&#233;j&#224; trait&#233; dans ce fils ou dans d'autres (comme celui de Bootcamp 1.2 et vista).
Le probl&#232;me de r&#233;paration de la partition et de son redimentionnement sont li&#233;s au fait qu'elle &#233;taient celle de d&#233;marrage et qu'elle devait &#234;tre trop pleine (ou qu'un gros fichier &#233;tait peut-&#234;tre mal plac&#233.
Les autres points correspondent &#224; de petits bugs.


----------



## JF2W (9 Avril 2007)

pourtant il me restait 75 Go alors que je voulais faire une partition de 35 Go !! mais bon ... 
je pense qu'a la base ça devais etre un peu le bordel dans le HD .

 En tout cas depuis que j ai installer XP ça va tout marche nickel ... juste que je trouve pas le HD sous win ce qui est un peu dommage pour le transfert de fichier (alors que j ai acces a la partition win sous OSx ) mais bon , moindre mal.

 le bootcamp 1,2 est vraiment efficace , ça a convaincu pas mal de mon entourage a passer au mac ( autocad étant le principal sujet de réticence ) . Vivement Leopard ... ( c'est pour bientot si j'ai bien compris.


----------



## Toumak (9 Avril 2007)

JF2W a dit:


> pourtant il me restait 75 Go alors que je voulais faire une partition de 35 Go !! mais bon ...
> je pense qu'a la base ça devais etre un peu le bordel dans le HD .
> 
> En tout cas depuis que j ai installer XP ça va tout marche nickel ... juste que je trouve pas le HD sous win ce qui est un peu dommage pour le transfert de fichier (alors que j ai acces a la partition win sous OSx ) mais bon , moindre mal.
> ...



heureux de voir que tout marche pour le mieux
sinon pour la partition mac sous win, c'est tout à fait normal


----------



## Tocnay (11 Avril 2007)

Citation: Posté par 0nde  
Mais du coup à quoi sert réellement la deuxième commande qui ne marche pas?
Merci pour l'info sur le mdp.

réponse de TOUMAK
de quelle commande parle-t-on encore ?
celle-ci ?
ntfs-3g /dev/disk0s3 /Volumes/"Windows" -o ping_diskarb,volname="Windows"

elle sert à monter le volume en ntfs


bonjour à tous,
je suis dans le même probleme que ONDE, la commande "ntfs-3g /dev/disk0s3 /Volumes/"Windows" -o ping_diskarb,volname="Windows"
ne fonctionne pas, le terminal dit: "command not found"
J'ai pourtant installé macfuse et ntfs-g3. 
j'ai rebooté, désinstallé reinstallé....
j'ai tout fait qu'esce qu'on m'a dit mais trop débutant...
voila merci de votre aide


----------



## Toumak (12 Avril 2007)

Salut, as-tu installé les MacFuse TOOLS ?
ils sont aussi indispensables


----------



## Toumak (24 Avril 2007)

Voici les nouvelles versions de NTFS-3G et MacFuse 
*MacFUSE Tools*: 0.2.5
*NTFS-3G*: 1.417
*NTFS-3G + MacFUSE Tools*: 1.417      (Recommandé)

A vos downloads ...


----------



## petoncrochu (24 Avril 2007)

salut,

je rencontre des difficultés avec mon disque ntfs.

J'ai fait plusieurs tests infructeux, avec toutes les versions qui sont sorties et à quelques reprises çà a fonctionné, le disque est bien monté mais à la copie j'avais un message d'erreur.
Maintenant çà ne marche plus du tout.
J'ai essayé les outils de désinstallation mais là encore sans succès.

y a t'il un tutoriel pour installer les 3 packages (voir post ci dessus ), ou un ordre précis ?
Des lignes de commande pour vérifier que tout est bien installé ?

Enfin voilà si quelqu'un à un tuyau ?

@PLUCH


----------



## Tocnay (27 Avril 2007)

Merci pour les liens, et désolé de ne pas avoir répondu plus tot, j'étais trop occupé ailleur....
je vais aller tester ca. Par contre comment désinstaller un prog manuellement ?
Je ne parle pas des prog .app qu'il suffit de jeter dans la corbeil bien sur !
Je vais aller chercher sur le forum aussi.
Merci encore


----------



## Toumak (27 Avril 2007)

petoncrochu a dit:


> salut,
> 
> je rencontre des difficultés avec mon disque ntfs.
> 
> ...



le meilleur ordre c'est :
macfuse
macfuse tools
ntfs-3g


----------



## Toumak (27 Avril 2007)

Tocnay a dit:


> Merci pour les liens, et désolé de ne pas avoir répondu plus tot, j'étais trop occupé ailleur....
> je vais aller tester ca. Par contre comment désinstaller un prog manuellement ?
> Je ne parle pas des prog .app qu'il suffit de jeter dans la corbeil bien sur !
> Je vais aller chercher sur le forum aussi.
> Merci encore



dans ce cas-ci il installe des .pkg dans le dossier ordinateur > bibliothèque > receipts 
il suffit de les placer dans la corbeille et voilà!


----------



## petoncrochu (28 Avril 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> le meilleur ordre c'est :
> macfuse
> macfuse tools
> ntfs-3g




merci pour l'info


----------



## gobi (1 Mai 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> le meilleur ordre c'est :
> macfuse
> macfuse tools
> ntfs-3g



Merci également !

J'ai installé MacFuse Core 0.25 -> Reboot -> puis MacFuse Tools et enfin NTFS-3g (tous deux du pack NTFS-3G 1.417 (Full).dmg ).

J'essaie de monter un hdd externe ntfs dont j'ai récupéré les infos avec diskutil puis je l'ai démonté pour essayer de le remonter avec les commandes : 

$ sudo mkdir /Volumes/"MoviZ2 160"
$ ntfs-3g /dev/disk1s1 /Volumes/"MoviZ2 160" -o ping_diskarb,volname"MoviZ2 160"

-bash: ntfs-3g: command not found

La commande ntfs-3g n'est pas reconnue sur mon mac , je ne comprend pas pourquoi j'ai essayé de réinstaller ntfs-3g par dessus , mise à jour du logiciel ok mais la commande n'est tjrs pas reconnue...

Des suggestions?


----------



## Toumak (1 Mai 2007)

gobi a dit:


> Merci également !
> 
> J'ai installé MacFuse Core 0.25 -> Reboot -> puis MacFuse Tools et enfin NTFS-3g (tous deux du pack NTFS-3G 1.417 (Full).dmg ).
> 
> ...



logiquement il faut utiliser la commande ntfs-3g avec la commande 'sudo'
par contre tu n'as pas le bon message d'erreur 
quel mac as-tu et quelle version d'os x se trouve dessus ?


----------



## petoncrochu (2 Mai 2007)

je viens de retester avec la derniere version et &#231;&#224; marche toujours pas 

voici l'erreur que j'ai lorsque je veux &#233;crire un fichier dessus :

"impossible de copier .. faute d'espace disponible"

Si quelqu'un a une id&#233;e ?

PS: evidemment le disque est presque vide et l'icone est bien celle d'un disque r&#233;seau

@pluch

Edit : bon ben j'ai trouv&#233; 

En fait la solution consiste tout simplement &#224; forcer le finder &#224; red&#233;marrer


----------



## dblf (6 Mai 2007)

J'ai EXACTEMENT le m&#234;me probl&#232;me. J'ai un macbook pro 15" premi&#232;re gamme avec un processeur intel Core 2Duo &#224; 2,16GHz et Mac OS 10.4.9... 

P.S: j'ai aussi test&#233; avec la commande "sudo".



gobi a dit:


> Merci &#233;galement !
> 
> J'ai install&#233; MacFuse Core 0.25 -> Reboot -> puis MacFuse Tools et enfin NTFS-3g (tous deux du pack NTFS-3G 1.417 (Full).dmg ).
> 
> ...


----------



## ncocacola (6 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous, je voulais simplement vous signaler qu'avec un disque externe de 60 en NTFS j'ai pas de problème de transfert avec le MB de mon frère et pourtant, il n'a fait aucune manipulation.
Je sais pas si Tiger supporte un peu de NTFS en natif, mais ca marchait.


----------



## Toumak (6 Mai 2007)

ncocacola a dit:


> Salut à tous, je voulais simplement vous signaler qu'avec un disque externe de 60 en NTFS j'ai pas de problème de transfert avec le MB de mon frère et pourtant, il n'a fait aucune manipulation.
> Je sais pas si Tiger supporte un peu de NTFS en natif, mais ca marchait.




il est tout à fait possible de lire les données sur un disque en ntfs, mais sans cette petite bidouille, il est impossible d'y écrire


----------



## dblf (6 Mai 2007)

Exact, avant de faire la manip j'arrivais à voir le disque et à lire dessus.

Par contre depuis la manip je ne le vois même plus :mouais:... Ce qui me parait logique puisque je ne le monte pas.

Vous n'avez pas idée d'une solution pour le fait que dans terminal le système ne reconnaisse pas ntfs-3g ????


----------



## Toumak (7 Mai 2007)

dblf a dit:


> Exact, avant de faire la manip j'arrivais à voir le disque et à lire dessus.
> 
> Par contre depuis la manip je ne le vois même plus :mouais:... Ce qui me parait logique puisque je ne le monte pas.
> 
> Vous n'avez pas idée d'une solution pour le fait que dans terminal le système ne reconnaisse pas ntfs-3g ????



depuis les dernières versions, on peut monter les disque ntfs depuis l'utilitaire de disque


----------



## Toumak (8 Mai 2007)

MacFUSE et NTFS-3G ont été mis à jour.
Principalement, correction de bugs et améliorations notables des performances.
Foncez 
*MacFUSE *: 0.3

*MacFUSE Tools*: 0.2.5
*NTFS-3G*: 1.417-r3
*NTFS-3G + MacFUSE Tools*: 1.417-r3
Le mieux étant toujours d'installer suivant cet ordre :
- MacFUSE
- MacFUSE Tools
- NTFS-3G

Pour ceux qui ne suivraient pas les dernières versions, plus besoin du terminal
On peut désormais monter les partitions en ntfs depuis l'utilitaire de disque


----------



## dblf (9 Mai 2007)

Merci pour les dernières versions!

Elles sont installées sur l'ordi, dans l'ordre évidemment.

J'ai branché le disque NTFS, ouvert l'utilitaire de disque et tenté de le monter avec le bouton approprié qui effectivement existe.

J'ai vu mon disque externe réfléchir (la diode a clignoté) MAIS il ne s'est rien passé sur mon macbook :hein:

C'est relou je ne comprends pas ce qu'il se passe. Pour l'instant j'ai un disque externe que je n'arrive même plus à consulter!


----------



## Toumak (9 Mai 2007)

c'est étrange et je vois vraiment pas d'où pourrait venir le problème :hein:


----------



## claude le mestric (9 Mai 2007)

En relançant le Finder, ou en redémarrant le Mac, le disque externe branché et allumé ?

Autrement, as-tu essayé l'utilitaire disque ?


----------



## applebarjote (9 Mai 2007)

dblf a dit:


> Merci pour les dernières versions!
> 
> Elles sont installées sur l'ordi, dans l'ordre évidemment.
> 
> ...



Pour avoir eu le même problème, voici la manip qui a tout arrangé pour moi. J'ai simplement suivi les conseils du* site NTFS-3G * Et ça ne vous étonnera pas de savoir que le problème vient de Windows  :
Your NTFS volume was not unmounted or ejected cleanly by Windows.
  The only way to safely fix this problem is to attach your NTFS volume to a Windows machine, and have Windows run CHKDSK on it.  For internal drives accessed by Parallels or through Boot Camp, Windows should run CHKDSK automatically while booting up for inconsistent NTFS volumes.  For external hard drives, you will likely need to run CHKDSK manually.
  After running CHKDSK and cleanly unmounting the volume, it should work under NTFS-3G as a read/write volume. To ensure a clean unmount make sure that (a) for internal volumes, you shut down Windows properly, and (b) for external volumes, you "eject" the device before unplugging it.
Voilà, j'espère que ca peut t'aider ...


----------



## Toumak (9 Mai 2007)

EXACT ! en plus j'avais déjà eu ce problème :rateau:

A ne surtout pas faire si vous montez votre partition bootcamp via ntfs-3g :
mettre windows en mode hibernate

sinon il ne pourra pas être lisible


----------



## claude le mestric (9 Mai 2007)

C'est vrai que c'est impressionnat le nombre de gens qui ne savent pas arr&#234;ter un p&#233;riph&#233;rique externe sous windows ! Cl&#233;s USB ou disques externes, ils d&#233;branchent sans se poser de question !!!


----------



## dblf (10 Mai 2007)

:rateau:   Puis-je dire "ALHELUIA" ou encore "MERCI" applebarjote ! 

La solution pour moi a été d'exécuter la commande CHKDSK puis de faire une vérification du disque sous Windows pour enfin l'éjecter correctement COMME D'HABITUDE puisque je ne fais pas partie de la catégorie des gens (je cite) "_qui ne savent pas arrêter un périphérique externe sous windows !_" sachant que je suis un adepte des manipulations dans les règles de l'art... 

Bref merci pour cette solution toute simple même s'il m'a fallu la relire 3 fois avant de tout comprendre (vive l'anglais, vive le TOEFL = 547).

Merci également à toumak qui a quand même débloqué pas mal de situations dans cette histoire.

Finalement il est sympa ce forum (je suis un nouveau maciste depuis 1 mois et demi et ex pur windowsien).


----------



## Toumak (10 Mai 2007)

dblf a dit:


> Finalement il est sympa ce forum (je suis un nouveau maciste depuis 1 mois et demi et ex pur windowsien).



je pense pas te l'avoir endore dit alors bienvenue sur MacGé et plus généralement dans le monde Mac


----------



## niko34 (10 Mai 2007)

Je ne sais pas trop si ça pourrait vous intéresser mais on sait jamais: http://www.sccs.swarthmore.edu/users/08/mgorbach/MacFusionWeb/index.html

Il s'agit visiblement d'une interface pour utiliser MacFuse.

Source: http://www.macuser.com/


----------



## Toumak (10 Mai 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop si ça pourrait vous intéresser mais on sait jamais: http://www.sccs.swarthmore.edu/users/08/mgorbach/MacFusionWeb/index.html
> 
> Il s'agit visiblement d'une interface pour utiliser MacFuse.
> 
> Source: http://www.macuser.com/



Intéressant, merci pour l'info


----------



## Alexmac75 (11 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai rencontré le problème suivant à la suite de l'installation de Macfuse, Macfuse tools et NTFS 3G (dernières versions dispos à ce jour).

J'ai monté ma partition ntfs sur laquelle se situe vista.

Aucun problème dans le fonctionnement de NTFS 3G! on peut écrire sur la partition ca marche parfaitement.

Le problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre vient du fait que je ne PEUX PLUS SELECTIONNER WINDOWS comme disque de redémarrage! Donc impossible de redémarrer windows. 

N'arrivant pas à solutionner le problème, j'ai réinitialiser la partition windows et réinstaller vista.

NTFS 3G a automatiquement remonté le disque m'empéchant de rédemarrer à nouveau windows.

En déséspoir de cause, je m'apprête à désinstaller NTFS 3G et Macfuse tools avant de réinstaller une nouvelle fois vista! 

Avez vous une autre idée ou solution?  

Merci de votre aide


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Mai 2007)

Alexmac75 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai rencontré le problème suivant à la suite de l'installation de Macfuse, Macfuse tools et NTFS 3G (dernières versions dispos à ce jour).
> 
> ...



:mouais: et la touche "alt" au démarrage ça donne quoi?


----------



## Alexmac75 (12 Mai 2007)

J'avais oublié la touche alt au démarrage !....:rateau: 

Ca fonctionne parfaitement. Merci !! 

En revanche il n'est pas possible de selectionner depuis la console Disque de démarrage: Windows ! 

Y a t il un moyen de donner à ma partition NTFS ?


----------



## Tarul (13 Mai 2007)

Alexmac75 a dit:


> J'avais oublié la touche alt au démarrage !....:rateau:
> 
> Ca fonctionne parfaitement. Merci !!
> 
> ...



lorsque tu vas sur cette partie des préférences, ton disque ntfs est monté par qui?

essaie en le faisant montant par les outils d'apple et driver de ce dernier.


----------



## Toumak (13 Mai 2007)

Une petite mise àjour sensée régler certains bugs

*NTFS-3G*: 1.417-r4
Pas besoin de l'installer si vous n'en avez pas


----------



## Toumak (23 Mai 2007)

Une nouvelle version pour NTFS-3G est dispo :
Tout est d&#233;sormais compris dans un seul meta-package (.mpkg).
Plus besoin d'installer MacFUSE, MacFUSE Tools et NTFS-3G s&#233;par&#233;ment :
un seul fichier &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger et &#224; installer :


*NTFS-3G*: 1.516
Au passage, corrections de bug et am&#233;lioration du code.  
*
*

EDIT :
n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; aller jetter un coup d'oeil dans le README (en anglais) compris d&#233;sormais dans le t&#233;l&#233;chargement
y'a pas mal d'infos sur quels bugs ont &#233;t&#233; r&#233;solus, comment d&#233;sinstaller et les autres options que permettent ce petit module


----------



## JBMAC (29 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai installé la toute dernière version et j'ai branché mon disque dur externe NTFS. Pas de problèmes : le disque dur monte sur le bureau (l'icône est celui des serveurs) : et là mauvaise surprise : Impossible d'écrire... Donc ce que j'ai fait en installant NTFS-3G c'est juste changer l'icône du disque dur... Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis totalement preneur : je précise que je suis sur un macbook pro 17" dernière génération.

Merci par avance
JB


----------



## Toumak (29 Mai 2007)

JBMAC a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai installé la toute dernière version et j'ai branché mon disque dur externe NTFS. Pas de problèmes : le disque dur monte sur le bureau (l'icône est celui des serveurs) : et là mauvaise surprise : Impossible d'écrire... Donc ce que j'ai fait en installant NTFS-3G c'est juste changer l'icône du disque dur... Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis totalement preneur : je précise que je suis sur un macbook pro 17" dernière génération.
> 
> Merci par avance
> JB



J'ai remarqué ça aussi avec la dernière version
je pas si c'est un bug ou si c'est voulu, toujours est-il qu'il faut de nouveau passer par le terminal pour monter un disque ntfs en lecture/écriture (voir mon premier post pour voir comment faire)

ou installer la version précédente


----------



## JBMAC (29 Mai 2007)

Merci de ta réponse rapide,
je n'arrive pas à passer par le terminal, il me répond : -bash: ntfs-3g: command not found,

Je vais essayer en repassant à la version précédente. Merci

J'arrive pas à éditer mon post précédent :

Alors Merci milles fois Toumak ça marche maintenant, mais c'est quand même chiant de faire schdsk sur le disque avant débrancher le dd externe NTFS.. Enfin c'est déjà mieux que rien !
Merci


----------



## Toumak (30 Mai 2007)

Bon apparemment y'a pas mal de probl&#232;me avec cette derni&#232;re version
il faut donc mieux t&#233;l&#233;charger la pr&#233;c&#233;dente  
au cas o&#249;, voici le lien ::

* &#8226; NTFS-3G*: 1.417r4


----------



## antoninZZZ (31 Mai 2007)

tout dabord merci pour tous les precieux renseignements que j'ai trouvé ici depuis quelques années déja. 

Je ne laisse jamais de post mais la j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas.

Ntfs 3g fonctionnais lentement mais plutôt bien jusqu'a présent, j'ai passé mon dur à un pote et il ne l'a pas bien debranché (pc bien sur).

Depuis il ne monte plus.

Je l'ai remonter sur un pc pour le debrancher comme il faut on sait jamais.

maintenant je peux lire mais plus écrire, j'ai tout réinstaller mais rien n'y fait.

Arg.


----------



## Toumak (4 Juin 2007)

Comme vous l'avez remarqu&#233;, les liens sont morts  si quelqu'un pouvait m'envoyer par mail NTFS-3G et MacFUSE Tools ou le bundle des deux, &#231;a serait cool  
nimporte quelle version est la bien venue mais si possible la 1.417r4
comme &#231;a je l'uploaderai pour que tout le monde en profite


----------



## leglen38 (7 Juin 2007)

bonjour tout le monde 

Comme Toumak je suis a la recherche de ntfs3g pour mac osx. Tous les liens que j'ai trouvé sont morts 


Please Help (par mail ou en repostant un lien qui marche)

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Toumak (16 Juin 2007)

*Etant donné que les packages tout faits ne sont plus dispos, je me suis penché sur la question.
J'ai finalement trouvé comment compiler et installer la dernière version de NTFS-3G.
Voici la marche à suivre :*

1) Installer MacFUSE : 
    - télécharger la dernière version (-> disponible ici <- ) et installer le package

2) Installer MacPorts : 
    - télécharger la dernière version (-> disponible ici <- ) et installer le package
    - ensuite, ouvrir le terminal et taper: 
	
	



```
[B]sudo port -d selfupdate[/B]
```
(votre mot de passe vous sera demandé)
    - vérifier que le dossier */opt/local/bin/portslocation/dports/pkgconfig* existe, sinon le créer

3) Installer pkgconfig via MacPorts :
    - dans le terminal, taper: 
	
	



```
[B]cd /opt/local/bin/portslocation/dports/pkgconfig[/B]
[B]sudo port install pkgconfig[/B]
```

4)Installer NTFS-3G : 
    - télécharger la dernière version ( -> disponible ici <- ) et extraire les fichiers de l'archive
    - dans le terminal, après vous êtes rendu dans le dossier désarchivé grâce à la commande *cd*, taper: 
	
	



```
[B]./configure[/B]
[B]make[/B]
[B]sudo make install[/B]
```
*Vous allez voir du texte défiler après chacune des ces commandes, c'est normal.
Une fois que cela est fini, vérifiez bien que vous n'avez pas de message d'erreur dans les denières lignes. (comme par exemple indiquant que macfuse ou pkgconfig ne sont pas installés)*

5) Terminer l'installation :
    - ouvrir l'utilitaire de disque et réparer les autorisations
    - redémarrer

*Voilà ! si vous avez tout suivi pas à pas, vous ne devriez pas avoir de problème !
Par défaut, c'est toujours le système de Mac OS X qui est utilisé. 

/!\ Pour utiliser NTFS-3G pour pouvoir écrire sur une partition NTFS, 
/!\ faire comme suit :*
    - dans le terminal, taper : 
	
	



```
[B]sudo mkdir /Volumes/"[COLOR="DarkRed"]WinXP[/COLOR]"[/B]
[B]sudo ntfs-3g /dev/[COLOR="DarkRed"]disk0s3[/COLOR] /Volumes/"[COLOR="DarkRed"]WinXP[/COLOR]" -o ping_diskarb,volname="[COLOR="DarkRed"]WinXP[/COLOR]"[/B]
```

_(où biensur, vous remplacez *disk0s3* par l'identifiant de votre partition ntfs et *WinXP* par le nom de celle-ci)
(ceci est à entrer dans le terminal à chaque fois que vous voulez utiliser NTFS-3G)_

Et Voilà ! votre partition NTFS monte sur le bureau en lecture/écriture !

_Si vous avez des problèmes/questions, n'hésitez pas à me les poser, via ce fil ou par MP, je me ferai un plaisir de vous aider, tant que cela ne dépasse pas mes compétences_


----------



## Toumak (18 Juin 2007)

Salut à tous 
je me suis dit que c'était vraiment pas pratique de passer à chaque fois par le terminal pour monter un disque ntfs, alors j'ai créé une petite application qui vous permet de faire ça tout seul  

Voici comment ça marche :
1) Vous téléchargez l'archive et la décompressez : -> ICI <-

2) Vous lancez l'application et elle vous demande le nom de votre partition ntfs, entrez-le :





3) Vous entrez l'identifiant de votre partition ntfs :





Et le tour est joué


----------



## lobo71 (21 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Je ne r&#233;ussis pas &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger le fichier NTFS-3G Mounter.rar.zip. Je tombe toujours sur une page qui me demande mon identifiant et mot de passe.


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2007)

j'imagine que tu disposes ces identifiant et mot de passe ?

et qu'en est-il des cookies ? sont-ils autoris&#233;s ?


----------



## lobo71 (21 Juin 2007)

J'ai essayé avec Firefox et ça marche mais pas sous Safari. Bizarre

Je jetterai un coup d'oeil du côté des cookies de Safari. Je suis sous 10.3.9.

Merci.


----------



## Toumak (21 Juin 2007)

Au fait, n'hézitez-pas à me donner des retours si ça marche ou ne marche pas


----------



## stef64 (24 Juin 2007)

Salut Toumak ! En fait j'aimerais savoirr où tu trouve le nom et l'identifiant pour confgurer ton application


----------



## Toumak (24 Juin 2007)

stef64 a dit:


> Salut Toumak ! En fait j'aimerais savoirr o&#249; tu trouve le nom et l'identifiant pour confgurer ton application



le nom : ben ta partition elle a bien un nom ? et bien tu entres &#231;a 
l'identifiant : tu peux simplement l'obtenir avec l'utilitaire de disque (il se trouve dans le dossier utilitaires du dossier applications ) : 
s&#233;lectionnes ta partition, fais un click droit dessus et choisis informations
tu verras alors ton identifiant (du style diskXsX o&#249; X est un chiffre)
voir la photo ci-dessous 
...
et au fait, bienvenue sur MacG&#233;


----------



## yocouto (26 Juin 2007)

bonjour bonjour,
je m'insere et j'arrive avec un bleme:
Je n'arrive pas a taper mon mot de passe pour l'installation de macports dans le terminal.
Il n'écrit rien quand je tape le mot.
étrange.


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

yocouto a dit:


> bonjour bonjour,
> je m'insere et j'arrive avec un bleme:
> Je n'arrive pas a taper mon mot de passe pour l'installation de macports dans le terminal.
> Il n'écrit rien quand je tape le mot.
> étrange.



c'est normal, il le tape en aveugle
tu le tapes et entre enter


----------



## divoli (26 Juin 2007)

Salut Toumak,


Chez moi, ça ne marche pas.

L'ordi demande le nom de la partition, puis mon mot de passe et ensuite plus rien...


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Salut Toumak,
> 
> 
> Chez moi, ça ne marche pas.
> ...



à quel niveau es-tu ?


----------



## divoli (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> &#224; quel niveau es-tu ?



Par rapport &#224; tes instructions du post 80:

1) j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; et d&#233;compress&#233; (en laissant le script sur le bureau), puis j'ai lanc&#233; le script.
2) Il me demande le nom de la partition (j'ai WinXP tout comme toi), je valide.

Apr&#232;s il me demande mon mot de passe administrateur; je le rentre et je valide.

Puis plus rien, je n'ai pas la zone de dialogue du point 3)


J'ai cru que je m'&#233;tais tromp&#233; de mot de passe admin, mais ce n'est pas &#231;a...



C'est dommage; pour le moment j'utilise WMware pour les transferts, mais ce n'est pas pratique...


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Par rapport à tes instructions du post 80:
> 
> 1) j'ai téléchargé et décompressé (en laissant le script sur le bureau), puis j'ai lancé le script.
> 2) Il me demande le nom de la partition (j'ai WinXP tout comme toi), je valide.
> ...



je sais d'où vient le problème, c'est de ma faute ! 
je vais recréer un script correct et l'uploader


----------



## divoli (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je sais d'où vient le problème, c'est de ma faute !
> je vais recréer un script correct et l'uploader



Vais faire un crise cardiaque...


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

voil&#224;, &#231;a doit &#234;tre bon maintenant   

*-> ICI <-​*


----------



## divoli (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> voilà, ça doit être bon maintenant
> 
> *​*



Nan, c'est pire (en tout cas chez moi). J'ai bien décompressé le zip, mais ensuite il ne se passe rien quand je lance ce script.  

(je suppose que l'on peut bien lancer un script depuis le bureau).


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Nan, c'est pire (en tout cas chez moi). J'ai bien d&#233;compress&#233; le zip, mais ensuite il ne se passe rien quand je lance ce script.
> 
> (je suppose que l'on peut bien lancer un script depuis le bureau).


c'est peut-&#234;tre &#224; cause du fait que je l'ai cr&#233;&#233; avec l'automator de leopard  
le plus simple, je vais te dire ce qu'il faut faire dans automator  

1) tu lances automator
2) tu ajoute "ex&#233;cuter un apple script"
3) dans l'apple script, tu entres ceci :


```
display dialog "Entrez votre mot de passe administrateur" default answer ""
if (text returned of result) is not "" then
	set the_password to (text returned of result)
else
	display dialog "Vous n'avez pas entr&#233; de mot de passe"
end if

display dialog "Entrez le nom de votre partition NTFS" default answer ""
if (text returned of result) is not "" then
	set the_name to (text returned of result)
else
	display dialog "Vous n'avez pas entr&#233; de nom"
end if
do shell script "mkdir /Volumes/" & the_name password the_password with administrator privileges

display dialog "Entrez l'identifiant de votre partition NTFS" default answer ""
if (text returned of result) is not "" then
	set the_identifier to (text returned of result)
else
	display dialog "Vous n'avez pas entr&#233; d'identifiant"
end if
do shell script "ntfs-3g /dev/" & the_identifier & " /Volumes/" & the_name & " -o ping_diskarb,volname=" & the_name password the_password with administrator privileges
```


----------



## yocouto (26 Juin 2007)

ok pour le mot de passe caché.
Mais maintenant il me dit:
sudo: port: command not found
je ne suis forcément pas sur d'avoir tout bien fait, et surement que non du coup, mais normalement j'ai installé macports, mac fuse, mac fusion aussi et ntfs 3g mounter.


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

yocouto a dit:


> ok pour le mot de passe caché.
> Mais maintenant il me dit:
> sudo: port: command not found
> je ne suis forcément pas sur d'avoir tout bien fait, et surement que non du coup, mais normalement j'ai installé macports, mac fuse, mac fusion aussi et ntfs 3g mounter.



ça veut dire qu'il trouve pas macports
essaie de le réinstaller, réparer les autorisations et redémarrer


----------



## yocouto (26 Juin 2007)

et quand il dit ça ?
"_nomdesession_ is not in the sudoers file."


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

yocouto a dit:


> et quand il dit ça ?
> "_nomdesession_ is not in the sudoers file."



alors là très bonne question  
j'ai jamais vu ça


----------



## yocouto (26 Juin 2007)

heuuuuuuuuuu
là je suis largué.
Question:
est-ce que cela craint d'intervenir dans le terminal?
Peut-on y faire des conneries?
sinon voilà ce qu'il m'affiche après reinstallation de macport ou darwinport en fait.

DEBUG: Rebuilding the MacPorts base system if needed.
Synchronizing from rsync://rsync.darwinports.org/dpupdate/dports
receiving file list ... done

sent 77 bytes  received 267432 bytes  31471.65 bytes/sec
total size is 14856927  speedup is 55.54
DEBUG: MacPorts base dir: /opt/local/var/db/dports/sources/rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate1/base
DEBUG: Setting user: root
DarwinPorts base version 1.400 installed
DEBUG: Updating using rsync
receiving file list ... done
./
deleting config.log

sent 77 bytes  received 4957 bytes  2013.60 bytes/sec
total size is 2093103  speedup is 415.79
Downloaded MacPorts base version 1.442
Configuring, Building and Installing new MacPorts base
DEBUG: permissions OK
DEBUG: Setting owner: root group: admin
DEBUG: Install in: /opt/local as root : admin - TCL-PACKAGE in /Library/Tcl
checking build system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.9.0
checking host system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.9.0
checking target system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.9.0
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl.exe... no
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details.
DEBUG: Error installing new MacPorts base: shell command "cd /opt/local/var/db/dports/sources/rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate1/base && ./configure --prefix=/opt/local --with-install-user=root --with-install-group=admin --with-tclpackage=/Library/Tcl && make && make install" returned error 1
Command output: checking build system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.9.0
checking host system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.9.0
checking target system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.9.0
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl.exe... no
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details.

    while executing
"darwinports::selfupdate [array get global_options]"
Error: /opt/local/bin/port: selfupdate failed: Error installing new MacPorts base: shell command "cd /opt/local/var/db/dports/sources/rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate1/base && ./configure --prefix=/opt/local --with-install-user=root --with-install-group=admin --with-tclpackage=/Library/Tcl && make && make install" returned error 1
Command output: checking build system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.9.0
checking host system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.9.0
checking target system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.9.0
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl.exe... no
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details.


----------



## NicoJ (28 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un windows XP, un mac et un disque dur externe. J'essaye de suivre le tutorial (Merci, au fait, pour cette aide  ) http://forums.macg.co/vb [...] stcount=79 
 Mais évidemment ca ne marche pas comme prévu...

1. installer Macfuse 
ok
2. installer darwinports 
ok
3. commande sudo port -d selfupdate 
Ici la commande port n'est pas reconnue, j'ai alors mis le lien complet /opt/local/bin/port 
4. le dossier pkgconfig n'a pas été créé, je le fais moi-même 
5. j'installe pkgconfig dans le répertoire
6. NTFS3G lors de ./configure me dit que fuse (le normal) n'est pas installé. J'utilise ntfs-3g-1.616.tgz obtenu sur http://www.ntfs-3g.org/ . Peut-etre n'est-ce pas la bonne version pour mac ? Mais le lien "The NTFS-3G driver is also available for Mac OS X" ne donne pas accès à un autre NTFS3G. 

Si vous avez plein d'idées, je suis preneur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

ntfs-3g est écrit pour tous les système sur base unix comme bsd mac osx et linux
donc pas de problème,c'est la même version pour tout le monde

sinon ton problème est qu'il ne trouve pas macfuse
quelle version as-tu installée ?
si  tu as bien mis la dernière, essaie toujours de la réinstaller et fini par une réparation des autorisations et un redémarrage


----------



## NicoJ (28 Juin 2007)

Merci pour la réponse, il fallait en fait que je définisse la variable PKG_CONFIG avec le chemin vers le binaire, pour que MacFuse soit trouvé.

Par contre, hem, c'est quoi le nom de la partition NTFS et l'identifiant ? 
Le nom de mon disque externe ? 

Avant de faire les 2 dernières lignes de commande, faut il avoir brancher le disque sur le mac ? (Re,re,re)merci


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

NicoJ a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse, il fallait en fait que je définisse la variable PKG_CONFIG avec le chemin vers le binaire, pour que MacFuse soit trouvé.
> 
> Par contre, hem, c'est quoi le nom de la partition NTFS et l'identifiant ?
> Le nom de mon disque externe ?
> ...



oui, tu branches ton disque et normalement il monte sur le bureau
là tu sauras son nom (comme il apparait à l'écran)
ensuite lances l'utilitaire de disque et fais un click droit sur ta partition en ntfs
et regardes ses informations : tu trouveras alors l'identifiant (tu style diskXsX où X est un chiffre)


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

je viens de créer une nouvelle version de NTFS-3G Mounter
elle devrait logiquement régler la plupart des soucis que vous aviez  

*-> NTFS-3G Mounter 1.0.3 <-​*


----------



## divoli (28 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je viens de cr&#233;er une nouvelle version de NTFS-3G Mounter
> elle devrait logiquement r&#233;gler la plupart des soucis que vous aviez
> 
> *
> ​*



Ben... C'est pas encore &#231;a. 

Apr&#232;s avoir remplis les diff&#233;rentes boites de dialogue, l'image de ma partition WinXP est d&#233;mont&#233;e (elle disparait du bureau). Puis plus rien.

J'ai du red&#233;marrer pour voir r&#233;apparaitre mes 2 partitions sur le bureau...


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

bon ben je pige pas :hein: 
chez moi ça fonctionne bien sur tous mes macs :rateau: 
je re-re-re...-regarderai ça plus tard


----------



## divoli (28 Juin 2007)

Non, je te le confirme, je viens d'essayer de nouveau. Le script finit par démonter mon volume WinXP. Je suis alors obligé de redémarrer.


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Non, je te le confirme, je viens d'essayer de nouveau. Le script finit par démonter mon volume WinXP. Je suis alors obligé de redémarrer.



oui c'est logique, il le démonte et logiquement il le remonte en utilisant ntfs-3g

et sinon, arrives-tu à monter ta partition ntfs avec ntfs-3g via le terminal ?
si oui, il y a un problème dans le script
si non, le problème vient de ntfs-3g lui-même qui est mal installé


----------



## divoli (28 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> oui c'est logique, il le d&#233;monte et logiquement il le remonte en utilisant ntfs-3g



Non. Une fois disparu, le volume ne r&#233;apparait pas, m&#234;me en relan&#231;ant le script. Je red&#233;marre pour le faire r&#233;apparaitre.


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Non. Une fois disparu, le volume ne réapparait pas, même en relançant le script. Je redémarre pour le faire réapparaitre.



et tu as essayé avec le terminal ?


----------



## divoli (28 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et tu as essayé avec le terminal ?




C'est-à-dire ? Il va falloir être très précis si tu veux que j'essaye...


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est-&#224;-dire ? Il va falloir &#234;tre tr&#232;s pr&#233;cis si tu veux que j'essaye...




tout d'abord tu dois conna&#238;tre le nom et l'identifiant de ta partition
une fois que tu les as, ouvre un terminal et voici les commandes &#224; taper les unes apr&#232;s les autres : (ici je vais mettre disk0s0 comme exemple d'identifiant et NtfsPart comme exemple de nom de partition, que tu remplaceras biensur par les tiens)


```
diskutil unmount [B]disk0s0[/B]
sudo mkdir /Volumes/[B]NtfsPart[/B]   (tu devras entrer ton mot de passe en aveugle)
sudo ntfs-3g /dev/[B]disk0s0[/B] /Volumes/"[B]NtfsPart[/B]" -o ping_diskarb,volname="[B]NtfsPart[/B]"
```


si &#224; la suite de la derni&#232;re commande, tu obtiens une erreur que ta partition n'est pas mont&#233;e sur le bureau, &#231;a veut dire que le probl&#232;me vient de ntfs-3g qui a surement mal &#233;t&#233; install&#233;


----------



## divoli (28 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> si &#224; la suite de la derni&#232;re commande, tu obtiens une erreur que ta partition n'est pas mont&#233;e sur le bureau, &#231;a veut dire que le probl&#232;me vient de ntfs-3g qui a surement mal &#233;t&#233; install&#233;



A la suite de la derni&#232;re commande, j'ai _sudo: ntfs-3g: command not found_


----------



## mactoto (28 Juin 2007)

bjr,

je vous lis depuis quelque temps car j'essaye moi aussi d'écrire des fichiers vidéo depuis mon mac sur un DD ext  formaté en NTFS (pour les exploiter en win si besoin est).

Question à Toumak (qui me buffle par sa compétence):
est ce qu'avec ta dernière version d'aujourd'hui il faut installer macfuse ? Si ou quelle version ?


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> A la suite de la dernière commande, j'ai _sudo: ntfs-3g: command not found_



il ne trouve pas la commande, ça veut dire que ntfs-3g n'est pas installé ou a mal été installé

le problème vient donc de là depuis le début, et pas de mon script   :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

mactoto a dit:


> bjr,
> 
> je vous lis depuis quelque temps car j'essaye moi aussi d'&#233;crire des fichiers vid&#233;o depuis mon mac sur un DD ext  format&#233; en NTFS (pour les exploiter en win si besoin est).
> 
> ...



Salut et Bienvenue sur MacG&#233; 

ntfs-3G mounter, est un script que j'ai cr&#233;&#233; pour monter plus facilement une partition en ntfs sans passer par le terminal

ca n'est donc pas suffisant pour monter une partition ntfs en lecture/&#233;criture via ntfs-3g
il faut biensur toujours installer NTFS-3G ET MacFUSE
sinon il n'y a aucune chance que &#231;a marche, parce que mon script se base l&#224; dessus 

tu peux utiliser la derni&#232;re version (la 0.4 je pense)


----------



## divoli (28 Juin 2007)

L&#224;, il y a peut-&#234;tre un malentendu. Je n'ai install&#233; QUE: *-> NTFS-3G Mounter 1.0.3 <-

*Rien d'autres.

Et encore, je l'ai laiss&#233; sur le bureau. Je n'ai rien install&#233; de ce que tu pr&#233;conisais au d&#233;but du topic. 

Edit: je viens de lire ton dernier post. B&#234;tement, je n'avais pas tout suivi (je n'ai pas install&#233; MacFuse). Je vais reprendre tout &#231;a comme il faut. 

*

*


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Là, il y a peut-être un malentendu. Je n'ai installé QUE: *-> NTFS-3G Mounter 1.0.3 <-
> 
> *Rien d'autres.
> 
> ...



Mouarf' :rateau: 

c'est de là que vient le problème, comme je l'ai dit dans le post précédent, mon script n'est pas obligatoire, c'est juste plus pratique
par contre ce qui est obligatoire, c'est d'installer MacFUSE et NTFS-3G


----------



## divoli (28 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> par contre ce qui est obligatoire, c'est d'installer MacFUSE et NTFS-3G



OK, désolé (je passe pour un neuneu, maintenant ). J'avais pris ce topic en cours de route. Je retenterai plus tard en faisant les choses comme il faut.


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

bon étant donnée qu'il y en a pas mal qui ont des problèmes
je viens de créer un pack avec des versions plus anciennes mais parfaitement fonctionnelles
plus simple que ça tu meurs : ce sont des simples package à installer

lisez bien le 'A LIRE' avant de commencer  

*-> Pack NTFS-3G <-*


----------



## divoli (28 Juin 2007)

Apparemment , ça marche.

Deux questions:

-Est-il normal que l'icône du volume WinXP prenne l'apparence d'une petite boule (très semblable à celle du réseau) dans une espèce de petit cube ?
-Le fait que le format est maintenant en NFTS-3g a-t'il des conséquences ou des répercussions sur le bon fonctionnement de Windows ?


----------



## Tarul (28 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Apparemment , ça marche.
> 
> Deux questions:
> 
> ...



ntfs-3g n'est pas un format, c'est un drivers pour unix pour permettre a ces derniers de lire et écrire sur une partition formatée  en ntfs.

Il faut a mon avis surveiller le note de version, en effet il peut y avoir des bug sur le driver provoquant des dommages sur les données ou la partition en elle même(je parle de manière logique et non physique).


----------



## divoli (28 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> ntfs-3g n'est pas un format, c'est un drivers pour unix pour permettre a ces derniers de lire et écrire sur une partition formatée  en ntfs.
> 
> Il faut a mon avis surveiller le note de version, en effet il peut y avoir des bug sur le driver provoquant des dommages sur les données ou la partition en elle même(je parle de manière logique et non physique).



Dans le doute, je l'ai désinstallé. De plus, le volume de démarrage WinXP n'apparaissait plus dans les Préférences / Démarrage...


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Dans le doute, je l'ai d&#233;sinstall&#233;. De plus, le volume de d&#233;marrage WinXP n'apparaissait plus dans les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences / D&#233;marrage...



c'est parfaitement normal car &#233;tant mont&#233; avec ntfs-3g, il est consid&#233;r&#233; comme un disque r&#233;seau (d'o&#249; l'icone que tu as vu)
une fois que tu &#233;jecte le disque et que tu le reconnecte, il remonte avec le format par d&#233;faut et il sera donc de nouveau consid&#233;r&#233; comme d&#233;marrable  
ce plugin n'est utilis&#233; que temporairelent et n'est pas mis par d&#233;faut, donc aucun soucis &#224; avoir 

perso, moi je la premi&#232;re version et je n'ai jamais eu de partition ou donn&#233;e corrompue
m&#234;me pour ma partition botcamp 


tiens et en passant, est-ce que mon script ntfs-3g mounter marche maintenant ?!


----------



## Tarul (28 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Dans le doute, je l'ai désinstallé. De plus, le volume de démarrage WinXP n'apparaissait plus dans les Préférences / Démarrage...



Je montre peut être un visage méfiant, mais il faut être conscient que ce genre de driver peut ne pas être fiable à 100%(la nécessité de la sauvegarde de la partition windows devient donc plus importante). Je n'ai pas essayé, mais surveillé la liste des bug du projet important avant de l'utiliser et éviter de prendre ces bétas. En respectant ces principse, on peut en profiter et limiter les dégâts en cas de problèmes. 

Après pour la disparition de la partition dans les préférences, c'est sans doute qu'elle est été montée par le driver de ntfs-3g.


----------



## divoli (28 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tiens et en passant, est-ce que mon script ntfs-3g mounter marche maintenant ?!


 
Oui.  

Mais bon, je l'ai quand m&#234;me d&#233;sinstall&#233;, finalement, par manque de recul quant aux cons&#233;quences. 

M&#234;me Bootcamp est encore en version b&#233;ta, je pr&#233;f&#232;re attendre ... 


Edit: Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi, Tarul. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re ne pas trop exposer ma partition bootcamp...


----------



## super-manu (29 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai testé le montage, dommage que le disque disparaisse du demarrage auto du mac, il n' a vraiment pas de solutions ?

merci,

Manu.


----------



## Toumak (29 Juin 2007)

super-manu a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai test&#233; le montage, dommage que le disque disparaisse du demarrage auto du mac, il n' a vraiment pas de solutions ?
> 
> merci,
> 
> Manu.



qu'entends-tu par d&#233;marrage auto ? le choix du disque de d&#233;marrage ?
si c'est &#231;a, y'a pas de soucis, comme je l'ai dit ainsi que Tarul, il n'apparait plus simplement quand il est mont&#233; avec ntfs-3g, une fois que ntfs-3g n'est plus utilis&#233;, il apparait de nouveau  
donc pas de soucis &#224; se faire

au fait, quand tu dis test&#233; le montage, tu veux dire que tu as tout install&#233; et que tout marche ?
qu'en est-il de NTFS-3G Mounter ? &#231;a marche ?
j'aimerais bien avoir des r&#233;ponses pour savoir ce qu'il en est 
merci


----------



## Souvaroff (29 Juin 2007)

Bon&#8230; J'ai essay&#233; avec le fameux pack de toumack (merci a toi, c'est le premier ou l'image disque s'ouvre sans mounting failed  ) 

Ensuite c'etait super ca a fonctionn&#233;  &#8230;&#8230;5 minutes&#8230;  j'ai eu le temps de copier un dossier de 10 photos,apr&#232;s ca , le finder me disait qu'il n'y avais pas assez d'espace libre pour copier la video de 6 Mo que je voulais encore mettre dessus&#8230; (il me restait 80Go &#8230 en essayant constamment, un peu plus tard le finder me disait que je ne disposait pas des autorisations suffisantes pour le copier dessus&#8230;   

Reparation des autorisations & redemarrage encore une fois&#8230; & la le disque apparait dans l'utilitaire mais ne monte plus&#8230; en fait, comme avant quoi&#8230; & NTFS3G mounter n'avance a rien&#8230;

 J'ai&#8230; loup&#233; quelquechose ou?


----------



## Souvaroff (1 Juillet 2007)

Bon Ca fait deux jours que je tente en vain de faire fonctionner tout ce systeme, quelle que soit l'installation, & ca ne fonctionne pas 

J'ai essayé avec les packs, j'ai essayé avec le terminal mais le disque ne monte jamais

Pourtant il essaye, puisque je l'entends gratter quand il tente de le monter mais rien.

Pendant l'install avec le terminal je recois ca





Pourtant j'ai bien tout installé
Je comprend plus rien moi...

C'est chiant parce que j'ai un disque dur multimedia, qui plante 9 fois sur 10 quand il est en Fat32, je suis a la limite de le jeter par la fenetre  Avec un disque NTFS ca plante jamais


Visiblement vous avez tous reussi, alors je trouve vraiment pas ce que j'ai loupé
vous pouvez m'orienter? parce que la ca deviens ennuyeux


----------



## Tarul (1 Juillet 2007)

Lors de ton configure, as-tu tent&#233; de faire ce que t'indique le warning?

c'est &#224; dire le "sudo ./configure --exec-repfix=/"?

Je ne pourrais pas t'aider beaucoup plus car je ne l'ai jamais fait. Et toumak notre expert est vacance(bien m&#233;rit&#233;e).


----------



## Souvaroff (1 Juillet 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Lors de ton configure, as-tu tent&#233; de faire ce que t'indique le warning?
> 
> c'est &#224; dire le "sudo ./configure --exec-repfix=/"?
> 
> Je ne pourrais pas t'aider beaucoup plus car je ne l'ai jamais fait. Et toumak notre expert est vacance(bien m&#233;rit&#233;e).



Oui&#8230; je l'ai fait&#8230;  & il se contente juste de me pondre toute une sorte de lignes&#8230; pour au final me repeter a meme chose&#8230; c'est la que je coince&#8230;  

& Oui&#8230; notre experts est en vacances&#8230;& pour un moment en plus !!!  va falloir que j'attende !!


----------



## divoli (2 Juillet 2007)

Tiens, au fait les jeunes, il y a un dossier de 2 pages concernant MacFUSE et la façon de rendre possible la lecture/écriture de sa partition Windows, sur le magazine Univers Mac de cet été...


----------



## yocouto (2 Juillet 2007)

Bon,
bah je suis pas le seul au moins.
Je sais que le spécialiste est en repos mais bon.
Voilà, avant d'aller tenter l'univers mac de cet été j'en suis  au stade de tout est installé mais ça marche pas.
Ce qui est étrange, c'est après avoir rentré le mot de passe, le nom de la partition puis son identitfiant, le disque (c'est un externe) 
demonte puis pendant dixième de seconde une fenetre s'ouvre et disparait.
Je crois àprs avoir retenté plusieur fois pour essayer de lire qu'elle me disait qu'il y avait un probleme de script avec ntfs 3g ou peut etre avec ntfs 3g mounter.
Bref le disque disparait sans revenir tant que je ne sors pas de ma session et y rerentre.
Et là bien sur il n'est toujours pas en écriture.
J'ai essayé avec le terminal et il me dit que "sudo ntfs 3g command not found" je crois.
Et pourtant il y est le dossier ntfs 3g dans mac fuse.
Voilà,
je suis donc perdu et j'ai besoin de transferer 30go de vidéo sur un pc pour un montage urgent.
Mais là,
l'urgence,
pfffff!


----------



## Souvaroff (2 Juillet 2007)

yocouto a dit:


> Bon,
> bah je suis pas le seul au moins.
> Je sais que le spécialiste est en repos mais bon.
> Voilà, avant d'aller tenter l'univers mac de cet été j'en suis  au stade de tout est installé mais ça marche pas.
> ...



Chez moi aussi 
& Quand j'essaye avec le terminal, le disque dur gratte, mais rien n'y fait
Enfin bref au moins j'ai de quoi m'occuper, je cherche la solution !!


----------



## claude le mestric (3 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233;, mais le DD de mon Macbook &#233;tant en rade, je ne pourrai pas m'occuper de ce probl&#232;me avant la semaine prochaine (quand il aura &#233;t&#233; chang&#233.
Le probl&#232;me que vous d&#233;crivez ressemble &#224; un chemin d'acc&#232;s non ou mal d&#233;fini. J'ai quelque part une ancienne version de NTFS-3G complet qui marchait bien chez moi. Je tacherai de la mettre en ligne, mais peut-&#234;tre ne marchera-t-elle plus avec 10.4.10.


----------



## mactoto (5 Juillet 2007)

bjr à tous,

J'ai installé hier soir le dernier pack de notre spécialiste le grand Toumak et...ça marche !! Cool . 
Pour l'installation pas de pb tout c'est fait normalement.
Après avoir répondu aux 3 questions, mon DD externe est bien monté. Son icone a pris la forme de la sphère réseau, puis quelques seconde plus tard le DD à disparu. Plus aucun moyen de le retrouver :afraid:. J'ai redémarré mon Mac et il est à nouveau monté, toujours avec l'icone de la sphère (ouf !). Là, je l'ai éjecté, remonté puis j'ai arrêté mon Mac puis redemarré et il est toujours là . J'y ai copié dessus 2 fichiers OpenOffice. J'ai eu un message m'informant que je n'avais pas les autorisations suffisantes pour copier. Mais les fichiers ont bien été copiés. Je les ai ouvert sur mon Mac et sur un PC. Je remarque seulement que la copie est assez longue (cf. échanges dans les pages précédentes).
Merci au grand maître du NTFS-3G mounter :king: à qui je souhaite de bonnes vacances bien mérité.

Pour les autres : good luck !!


----------



## NicoJ (5 Juillet 2007)

Salut !

Donc voici où j'en suis. J'ai essayé la ligne de commande avec le disque branché, voici le message d'erreur :

 sudo ntfs-3g /dev/disk2s1 /Volumes/Disk_Volant -o ping_diskarb,volname=Disk_Volant
Error opening partition device: Resource busy
Tried to free NULL inode pointer (0x300ebc)
Tried to free NULL attribute pointer (0x300f14)
Tried to free NULL inode pointer (0x300f10)
Tried to free NULL attribute pointer (0x300f28)
Tried to free NULL attribute pointer (0x300f24)
Tried to free NULL inode pointer (0x300f20)
Tried to free NULL attribute pointer (0x300f3c)
Tried to free NULL inode pointer (0x300f38)
Failed to startup volume: Resource busy
Failed to mount '/dev/disk2s1': Resource busy
Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.

Puis j'ai essayé le logiciel, et tout se passe comme dit dans le précédent message de Mactoto, dont le message d'erreur. Sauf que je ne vois pas les fichiers copiés sur le disque et rien ne me dit qu'ils sont copiés. Pourtant j'ai l'autorisation en lecture/écriture.
Mactoto, comment sais tu que les fichiers ont été copié ?? Merci bien !


----------



## Izmir (18 Juillet 2007)

mactoto a dit:


> bjr à tous,
> 
> J'ai installé hier soir le dernier pack de notre spécialiste le grand Toumak et...ça marche !! Cool .
> Pour l'installation pas de pb tout c'est fait normalement.
> ...





Bonjour à tous ! 
Comme Mactoto j'ai installé le dernier pack de Toumak. Mon DD externe est bien monté. Son icone a pris la forme de la sphère réseau. En revanche, dès que j'essaie de coller un fichier sur le DD externe à partir de mon mac, je reçois un message m'informant que je n'ai pas "les autorisations suffisantes pour certains éléments", et ce, quel que soit le  type de fichier ! Puis, la fenêtre se ferme et, contrairement au cas de Mactoto, les fichiers ne sont donc pas copiés !!! 
Comment faire pour résoudre ce problème ? Merci d'avance pour votre aide...


----------



## fjgaston (20 Juillet 2007)

Salut la compagnie.

j'ai eu le même problème que Izmir.
Un message d'erreur m'informe que je n'ai pas les autorisations necessaire et les fichiers ne sont pas copiés cependant je peux créer des dossier et j'ai réussi à envoyer un fichier tout de même mais je ne l'ai vu apparaitre qu'un peu de temps après il me semble.


----------



## Izmir (21 Juillet 2007)

Salut fjgaston,

J'ai moi aussi réussi à créer des dossiers sur le DD externe, mais je n'arrive pas à y coller de fichiers. Je reçois toujours le même message d'erreur. Comment as-tu fait pour que ça marche de ton côté ?


----------



## karismatic (23 Juillet 2007)

Salut tous le monde
Voila j'ai monte mon disque dur avec windows et j'ai mon icone qui a changer et s'appel maintenent disk0s3 mais maintenent je voudrais l'ejecter pour a nouveau l'avoir qu'en lecture. mais quand j'ejecte l'icone disparait et l;e disque en mode lecture ne revient pas.
Que dois je faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## christophe.mac (23 Juillet 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> la dernière version du bundle qui contient tout ce qu'il faut
> y compris des utilitaires comme le montage automatique des partitions ntfs
> ça se télécharge ICI
> sous forme de paquet, rien de plus simple à installer


salut ! lien permet de telecharger NTFS-3G 1.328 (Full).dmg mais quand je double clic dessus un message me dit : echec du montage des images disques suivant : NTFS-3G 1.328 (Full).dmg

Je suis peut etre une quiche mes je ne fais que ce que vous dites de faire et rien de marche ...

qq'un peut-il venir à mon secours ... je voudrai pouvoir utiliser mon disque dur externe aussi bien avec mon mac qu'avec mon pc ... je pensais que mac était compatible avec Windows ... j'espère que ce n'est pas que de la théorie ... pour le moment niveau simplicité c'est loin d'etre à la hauteur de ce que je lis  

Please help !!!


----------



## claude le mestric (23 Juillet 2007)

C'est normal que &#231;a ne marche pas, ton image disque (.dmg) est en fait un fichier HTML qui r&#233;oriente vers le site suivant : http://shadowofged.blogspot.com/2007/03/ntfs-3g-for-mac-os-x.html

NTFS-3G est ici : http://www.ntfs-3g.org/ mais il fonctionne en ligne de commande (philosophie UNIX et pas MacOS).
Pour le moment les choses en sont encore au stade d&#233;veloppement, donc c'est normal que &#231;a ne soit pas parfait.

Par contre, nativement, MacOS lit les volumes NTFS. Il vaut mieux utiliser le r&#233;seau ou le FAT32 pour les &#233;changes "faciles".

PS : mon Macbook n'est pas encore rentr&#233;, donc je n'ai toujours pas pu me pencher de fa&#231;on efficace sur le probl&#232;me.


----------



## lekany (25 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour ceux à qui cela peut servir: 

J'ai mis une nuit avant d'avoir résolu le pb de montage car j'ai du 

1° réinstaller entièrement l'OSX car les scripts et pack de désintallation fournis (MacFuse et NTFS-3G) n'arrivent pas à les effacer totalement (j'avais la flemme aussi de chercher mais si qq'un sait comment éviter la réinstallation de l'OSX ce serait cool merci), 

2° ensuite installer le pack clean que Toumak propose *ICI* (suivre strictement l'ordre d'installation dans "A LIRE" et redémarrer si nécéssaire)

3° puis utiliser "Utilitaire de disque" pour démonter les  partitions NTFS

4° et effectuer un "chkdsk" de chaque partition NTFS dans "cmd" sous Windows  (par exemple: chkdsk g: /f /r )  _g:_ est le lecteur de la partition concernée

5° déconnecter le périphérique après l'avoir rétiré avec sécurité dans le menu barre de Windows, surtout pas à chaud 

6° enfin redémarrer sous OSX avec le disque dur externe branché et attendre le montage automatique sous forme de sphère réseau pour chaque partition, 
(pas eu besoin de "NTFS-3G Mounter" ni de passer par le Terminal)

et voilà! Ouf!

Bon courage à tous.

_ps. C'est mon tout 1er message donc excusez moi s'il y a faute._


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (25 Juillet 2007)

Bien qu ayant suivi tout le fil et essay&#233; l install
Ca ne marche pas 
dans les infos disque il me dit bien ntfs 3g mais il ne le monte pas
j ai voulu tout desintsaller, mais au reboot j ai toujours un fuse_deamon qui est actif

comment enlever ca ?
suis nouveau sous mac

merci


----------



## Souvaroff (25 Juillet 2007)

Moi j'ai tout suivi a la lettre, j'ai tout refait plusieurs fois, de facons differentes (suivant les modes operatoire) & J'ai meme réinstallé

Nada  & Arrivé a un moment dans le terminal, je recois un message "Warning" qui me dit que Fuse n'est pas installé  Foutage de gueu... !!!


----------



## lekany (26 Juillet 2007)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> Bien qu ayant suivi tout le fil et essayé l install
> Ca ne marche pas
> dans les infos disque il me dit bien ntfs 3g mais il ne le monte pas
> j ai voulu tout desintsaller, mais au reboot j ai toujours un fuse_deamon qui est actif
> ...


Salut,
Désolé, mais pour tout enlever, je n'ai pas trouvé de solutions que de réinstaller l'OSX aprés avoir formater le disque dur avec "Utilitaire de disque" (voir mon message précédent au point 1°)


----------



## lekany (26 Juillet 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Moi j'ai tout suivi a la lettre, j'ai tout refait plusieurs fois, de facons differentes (suivant les modes operatoire) & J'ai meme réinstallé
> 
> Nada  & Arrivé a un moment dans le terminal, je recois un message "Warning" qui me dit que Fuse n'est pas installé  Foutage de gueu... !!!



bonjour,
il faut peut-être voir avec Toumak quelle sont les versions et leur compatibilité, surtout "quel OSX 10.4.... ?". Parceque certaines ne fonctionnent pas forcement.
D'ailleurs  ce serait utile de connaitre les configurations de chacun. Je suis sur 10.4.7 (voir signature ci-dessous) et la  version "ntfs-3g-1.710 " m'a planté, d'où mon retour vers une version plus ancienne proposée par Toumak. Et maintenant c'est nickel!

ps. Pour le montage il y a aussi ce *conseil ci* , d'où entre autres le "chkdsk" nécéssaire (je l'ai effectivement expérimenté différement sur mes 2 partitons NTFS).


----------



## Toumak (6 Août 2007)

Salut à tous 

voici mon premier message de retour de vacances (au passage, merci à tous pour les mots gentils  )

j'ai lu tous les derniers messages et je remarque que pas mal d'entre vous ont des problèmes.

Avec le temps et au fil des versions, voici quelques constatations qu'on peut tirer :

- si l'on installe une nouvelle version au dessus d'une ancienne, on a pas mal de chance d'avoir des problèmes, donc si vous êtes bien avec une plus vieille version, continuez avec celle-là

- si un disque dur ntfs est déjà monté, il ne pourra pas être monté avec ntfs-3g
il faut alors le démonter avec l'utilitaire de disque, par le terminal ou avec mon script ntfs-3g mounter

- si un disque à mal été retiré déconnecté sous windows, il est fort probable que ntfs-3g pensent qu'il est corrompu et que ça ne marche pas
pour résoudre ce problème, comme l'a dit lekany, il faut retourner sous windows pour le déconnecter proprement

- pour ceux qui ont installé le pack, si vous l'installez alors que une ou plusieurs autres versions de ntfs-3g et macfuse ont été déjà installées, ça risque fort de ne pas marcher
j'ai déjà installé ce pack sur plein de machine "vierges" et je n'ai pas encore rencontré de problème

- la dernière version de ntfs-3g mounter (la 1.0.3) fonctionne parfaitement
si vous avez de problèmes avec, c'est dû à un mauvais fonctionnement de ntfs-3g ou de macfuse

je n'ai pas encore essayé les dernières version qui sont sorties en juillet
peut-être règlent-elles des problèmes
dès que je l'aurais testée je vous dirai quoi

en attendant, bonne après-midi
ça fait du bien d'être de retour sur MacGé


----------



## Sékiltoyai (9 Août 2007)

Je viens de m'acheter un mbp, avec les conseils de 2 purs maceux, et forcément, j'ai installé macfuse et ntfs3g pour écrire sur mon externe en ntfs, et ça marche, et j'ai même réussi à le faire monter automatiquement, donc je viens faire un petit retour d'expérience pour ceux qui auront les mêmes problèmes que moi.

Concernant les quelques bugs que j'ai eu :
"-bash: ntfs-3g: command not found" : Pour ma part, ntfs3g était installé dans /usr/local qui n'est pas, à ce que je crois, dans le system path, ou en tout cas, c'est à vérifier.On règlera ce problème plus tard.
En appelant directement /usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g, j'ai eu une erreur concernant libfuse.0.dylib. En réinstallant la dernière version de macfuse, ca passe.

Enfin, le montage automatique, qui est très pratique, il fallait remarquer dans le man ntfs-3g la synopsis alternative : "mount -t ntfs-3g device mount_point [-o option[,...]]"
Donc, en remplaçant le driver classique pour monter le ntfs par notre driver, cela peut peut être marcher ? Hé bien, en tout cas, cela valait le coup de tenter la chose. Tout d'abord, il faut démonter ses disques ntfs, et ensuite remplacer le fichier :
mv /sbin/mount_ntfs /sbin/mount_ntfs.bak
ln /sbin/mount_ntfs /usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g
Et cela marche parfaitement, mon disque externe se monte sous le nom peu romantique de "MacFUSE Volume 0".

Sinon, je n'ai essayé que cette version ci, mais la version 1.710 a des performances plutôt moyennes (à moins que cela vienne de FUSE :-/) &#8230;

Voila, en espérant mon retour être utile à quelques personnes.


----------



## Toumak (9 Août 2007)

Salut et Bienvenue sur MacG&#233; 
merci pour ces infos, surtout pour monter un disque automatiquement  
pour ajouter le lien de ntfs-3g dans le path, il faut taper ceci dans le terminal ::

echo 'export PATH="/usr/local/bin:$PATH"' >>~/.profile

autre chose d'int&#233;ressant maintenant, pour d&#233;sinstaller ntfs-3g, il faudrait (je ne l'ai pas encore test&#233 taper ceci dans le terminal ::

sudo rm /usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g
sudo rm /usr/local/sbin/mount_ntfs-3g
sudo rm -r /usr/local/share/doc/ntfs-3g
sudo rm /usr/local/share/man/man8/*ntfs-3g.8


----------



## Sékiltoyai (9 Août 2007)

Si on utilise l'astuce pour monter automatiquement, il n'y a pas besoin de le faire


----------



## Toumak (9 Août 2007)

Sékiltoyai a dit:


> Si on utilise l'astuce pour monter automatiquement, il n'y a pas besoin de le faire



on est d'accord mais personnellement je trouve pas ça super d'utiliser automatiquement le module ntfs-3g
je préfère le charger moi-même 
et dans ce cas, c'est utile


----------



## Sékiltoyai (9 Août 2007)

Question de choix. J'aime bien l'automatique.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

Hello à tous,

Je parviens pas à écrire sur mon disk0s3, comment je peux changer les autorisations
je m'arrache les cheveux j'ai installé, desinstallé plusieur fois et du coup evidement je sais plus ou j'en suis :mouais: 

voici les informations de l'utilitaire de disque :

            disk0s3
	Type : 	Volume
	Identifiant du disque : 	disk0s3
	Point de montage : 	/Volumes/Untitled
	Système de fichiers : 	Windows NT Filesystem 3G
	Bus de connexion : 	ATA série 2
	Type de partition : 	Microsoft Basic Data

je seche j'y etais arrivé avant de reinstaller bootcamp& win, là pas moyen de renommer de satané disk0s3 et de le rendre "écrivable"

C'est bon je vous ai assez fait peine ?  (reelement je suis desperé )

Merci d'avance pour vos lanternes !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

Désolé de mon intrusion encore mais là c'est ...

De mieux en mieux... maintenant il apparait sous le nom untitled et comme un veritable disque ( plus comme un reseau avec la tite fleche pour le deconnecter )
Je file au lit j'ai assez fait de betise pour cette nuit 

( si là je fais la pitié alors ! :rateau: )


----------



## Toumak (19 Août 2007)

je viens de trouver encore quelque chose :
certains d'entre vous arrivent à monter le disque ntfs avec ntfs-3g mais n'arrivent pas à écrire dessus car le finder vous dit que vous n'avez pas les droits

j'ai eu ce problème tout à l'heure et j'ai décidé d'essayer de copier mes fichiers via le terminal en mode root, et là ? et bien ça marche parfaitement, aucun problème

maintenant que j'ai identifié le problème et la solution, il faut en trouver une plus conviviale pour les allergiques du terminal


----------



## Sékiltoyai (24 Août 2007)

En fait, le problème vient du fait que les dossiers sont ownés par root et grpés par admin, donc lorsque le finder essaye de chowner et chmoder les fichiers après la copie, il n'y arrive pas et considère que la copie est échouée, du coup, il supprime les fichiers qu'il vient de copier&#8230; Et au passage, la copie par le terminal marche même sans sudo, sauf qu'il ne supprime pas les fichiers après l'échec du chmod&#8230;

Sinon, autre chose, c'est normal que mon dd se démonte toutes les 5 minutes ?
J'ai ntfs-3g 1.710&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2007)

Sékiltoyai a dit:


> En fait, le problème vient du fait que les dossiers sont *ownés* par *root* et *grpés* par *admin*, donc lorsque le finder essaye de *chowner* et *chmoder* les fichiers après la copie, il n'y arrive pas et considère que la copie est échouée, du coup, il supprime les fichiers qu'il vient de copier Et au passage, la copie par le terminal marche même sans sudo, sauf qu'il ne supprime pas les fichiers après l'échec du chmod


J'en ai les larmes aux yeux :rateau: 

Pour les 5 minutes regarde peut-être dans économie d'énergie (prefs système) si les disques ne sont pas puté au sleep dès que possible.


----------



## Paradise (24 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je viens de trouver encore quelque chose :
> certains d'entre vous arrivent à monter le disque ntfs avec ntfs-3g mais n'arrivent pas à écrire dessus car le finder vous dit que vous n'avez pas les droits
> 
> j'ai eu ce problème tout à l'heure et j'ai décidé d'essayer de copier mes fichiers via le terminal en mode root, et là ? et bien ça marche parfaitement, aucun problème
> ...




On parle de moi.??    :rateau: En tout cas respect   mon toum développeur en herbe.?


----------



## Toumak (24 Août 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> On parle de moi.??    :rateau: En tout cas respect   mon toum développeur en herbe.?



on essaie de faire aller


----------



## Sékiltoyai (24 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'en ai les larmes aux yeux :rateau:


Encore un intégriste de la langue française. A vous écouter, l'on dirait courriel et gomme à macher 



supermoquette a dit:


> Pour les 5 minutes regarde peut-être dans économie d'énergie (prefs système) si les disques ne sont pas puté au sleep dès que possible.


Dantre, pauvre de moi&#8230; On va voir si ça marche mieux maintenant&#8230;


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Août 2007)

S&#233;kiltoyai;4377487 a dit:
			
		

> Encore un int&#233;griste de la langue fran&#231;aise. A vous &#233;couter, l'on dirait courriel et gomme &#224; macher
> 
> 
> Dantre, pauvre de moi&#8230; On va voir si &#231;a marche mieux maintenant&#8230;




Oui enfin en haut &#224; gauche et sous le logo de MacG il est inscrit : "l'essentiel du Mac en fran&#231;ais"  donc les anglicismes on &#233;vite ne serait-ce que pour le r&#233;f&#233;rencent dans le moteur de recherche... Merci .


----------



## Sékiltoyai (24 Août 2007)

Alors là on ne va pas être très d'accord. En informatique, on a du vocabulaire technique anglais, on ne peut pas ne pas l'utiliser, sous prétexte du référencement, sinon on fait de la cuisine ou de la couture, pas de l'informatique, avec tout le respect que j'ai pour les cuisiniers et couturiers. Bref, on ne peut pas faire du support en informatique et jouer au taboo en même temps, il y a des mots précis pour désigner chaque notion, et ces mots sont anglais, il faut l'accepter.
De surcroît, j'aurais tendance à dire que 3 mots anglais pour 99,9% de mots français ne détruisent pas un référencement&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2007)

C'est surtout off-topic


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Août 2007)

Certes mais il y a aussi visiblement des gens en informatique qui sont l&#233;g&#232;rement de mauvaise fois  

"own&#233;s par root et grp&#233;s par admin" ici on fait un effort pour le dire en fran&#231;ais ou on le dit pas.


----------



## Toumak (24 Août 2007)

DKO a raison
tu peux très bien utiliser les termes anglais corrects
mais ce que tu nous a sorti, c'est plus du patois qu'autre chose  

:modo: enfin, s'en est assez du HS


----------



## arsh2046 (25 Août 2007)

Bonjour

j'utilisais jusqu'à présent NTFS-3g pour pouvoir utiliser un disque dur externe en firwire, cela marchait très bien.
Aujourd'hui, en mettant de l'ordre dans ma bibliothèque Itunes, qui se trouve sur ce disque dur, Itunes à planté, et depuis, le disque ne monte plus en ""disque réseau"", mais monte normalement (avec les restrictions du NTFS qui vont avec). 
J'ai essayé de réinstaller NTFS-3g mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

Pouvez-vous m'aider?

Merci.


----------



## Toumak (26 Août 2007)

avant ton problème, est-ce qu'il montait automatiquement en lecture/écriture ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

Merci Toumak pour ton pack.
Toutefois je n'arrive pas à monter mon disque.
Il monte bien sans installer ton pack mais ensuite une fois le pack installer impossible de le faire monter.
-Mot de pass admin OK,
-Nom du volume OK,
-Identifiant de partoche OK (pas très faciler à piger pour un newbie :rateau

Le scipt se lance mais ne monte pas le disque...

Tu sais pourquoi ? j'ai raté un truc ?


----------



## Sékiltoyai (26 Août 2007)

Les partitions sont corrompues, il faut faire un chkdsk sur les partitions affectées sous windows.


----------



## arsh2046 (26 Août 2007)

> avant ton problème, est-ce qu'il montait automatiquement en lecture/écriture ?



oui absolument, il était vu comme un disque réseau, et je pouvais lire et écrire dessus.


----------



## Toumak (26 Août 2007)

arsh2046 a dit:


> oui absolument, il était vu comme un disque réseau, et je pouvais lire et écrire dessus.



c'est que tu avais une ancienne version qui montait automatiquement la partition avec ntfs-3g

depuis les dernières versions, il y a eu des plaintes et la partition ne se monte plus automatiquement avec ntfs-3g
il faut le monter manuellement, càd via le terminal ou avec mon script NTFS-3G Mounter


----------



## arsh2046 (28 Août 2007)

Je viens de résoudre mon problème, un peu bizarrement.

Pour rappel, un plantage avait eu lieu quand j'avais essayé de déplacer des fichiers sur le disques dur NTFS (qui montait alors en disque réseau, lecture/écriture possible).

Dans le but de reformater mon disque en HFS, je suis allé faire une sauvegarde sur un PC. Et lors de la copie des fichiers, il me trouve des problème de chemins d'accès trop longs ou non conformes. Je corrige ces erreurs à la main, la copie se termine entièrement sans problème.

Ensuite, je re-branche mon disque dur sur le mac, et là miracle, il remonte en disque réseau, partitionné en NTFS-3G, lecture/écriture possible.

Donc deux questions me viennent:

-NTFS-3g est très sensible au nom de fichier et chemins d'accès trop long?

-Le disque est branché en externe Firwire sur le mac alors qu'il était en IDE directement sur la carte mère du PC, cela aurait-il eu une quelconque influence?

Voila
Merci.


----------



## Toumak (28 Août 2007)

arsh2046 a dit:


> -NTFS-3g est tr&#232;s sensible au nom de fichier et chemins d'acc&#232;s trop long?



possible



arsh2046 a dit:


> -Le disque est branch&#233; en externe Firwire sur le mac alors qu'il &#233;tait en IDE directement sur la carte m&#232;re du PC, cela aurait-il eu une quelconque influence?



improbable


----------



## Sékiltoyai (29 Août 2007)

Ce serait peut être pas mal de mettre ce topic en sujet unique, non*?


----------



## Toumak (29 Août 2007)

Sékiltoyai a dit:


> Ce serait peut être pas mal de mettre ce topic en sujet unique, non*?



je suis d'accord avec toi, il manque plus qu'un modo soit du même avis


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Août 2007)

On a d&#233;j&#224; beaucoup de sujets &#233;pingl&#233;s et visiblement pas mal de monde passe &#224; c&#244;t&#233; puisque je passe la moiti&#233; de mon temps &#224; rappeler qu'il faut d'abord lire les sujets &#233;pingl&#233;s avant de cr&#233;er une nouvelle discussion. Cependant j'ai cr&#233;&#233; un sujet unique cette semaine sur les probl&#232;mes de partitions et de partage de fichiers. J'ai donc plac&#233; un lien vers cette discussion depuis le premier message.


----------



## Toumak (3 Septembre 2007)

NTFS-3G nous arrive dans une nouvelle version qui porte le doux nom de 1.826
Au porgramme, on notera surtout l'intégration des utilitaires ntfsprogs et d'un désinstalleur

NTFS-3G

à noter que MacFUSE est toujours nécessaire


----------



## spaduval (4 Septembre 2007)

Je bute sur une erreur affichée dans terminal
Qui peut m'aider
Voici une copie de l'erreur
Mini-Media:~ admin$  ntfs-3g /dev/disk3s1 /Volumes/TVIX -o ping_diskarb,volname=TVIX
Error opening partition device: Resource busy
Failed to mount '/dev/disk3s1': Resource busy
Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.

merci d'avance


----------



## Toumak (4 Septembre 2007)

c'est simple: comme il te l'indique, ton volum/ta partition est déjà monté(e)
il faut donc commencer par la démonter  
via l'utilitaire de disque ou le terminal (diskutil unmount) par exemple


----------



## feel_so_good (7 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,
D'abord merci à Toumak pour toutes ces infos;
Mais j'ai un petit soucis, je n'arrive pas à installer pkgconfig :
_"configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details."_
Je crois que je me suis trompé de version de FUSE.
Comment puis-je désinstaller et réinstaller FUSE, si c'est la cause du bug?
Merci pour vos aides.


----------



## Souvaroff (9 Septembre 2007)

Bon&#8230;  H&#233; bien je viens de tenter l'installation de tout &#231;a&#8230; & ma foi&#8230;  j'ai eu du mal&#8230;
Ca n'avais pas vraiment envie de fonctionner mais m'y voil&#224;&#8230;


Le disque NTFS appara&#238;t bien, Seulement j'ai un souci avec les autorisations&#8230; En effet, visiblement je ne peux pas &#233;crire dessus&#8230;

Regardez bien, Alors qu'avant d'installer NTFS3G il &#233;tait inscrit que le disque n'&#233;tait pas Inscriptible&#8230;
Ici il est bien indiqu&#233; "Inscriptible"





Alors que dans les Infos sur le finder&#8230;  





& En effet &#231;a n'inscrit pas&#8230;

Comme c'est un NDAS j'ai tent&#233; avec un FAT32 dans la boite, & ca fonctionne, donc ca ne viens pas des autorisations du Ndas&#8230;
Vous savez d'ou ca viendrais?  & &#233;ventuellement me guider sur ce coup la ?


----------



## Toumak (9 Septembre 2007)

/!\Un petit rappel pour ceux qui ont des probl&#232;mes/questions/!\

quand vous posez une question, commencez par dire exactement quelle version est actuellement install&#233;e, et si vous avez fait une installation au dessus d'une ancienne  

--------

*petit rappel &#224; propos d'un probl&#232;me que beaucoup d'entre vous rencontrent :*
le terminal vous retourne "command not found" lorsque vous tapez une commande (comme "ntfs-3g /dev/diskXsX /Volumes/nom.du.volume" par exemple)
pour le r&#233;soudre, tapez cette commande dans le terminal 
	
	



```
echo 'export PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:$PATH"' >>~/.profile
```


----------



## Toumak (9 Septembre 2007)

DM-XM2 : la photo que tu nous montres, l'as-tu prise quand le disque est monté normalement ou avec ntfs-3g ?


----------



## Souvaroff (9 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> /!\Un petit rappel pour ceux qui ont des probl&#232;mes/questions/!\
> 
> quand vous posez une question, commencez par dire exactement quelle version est actuellement install&#233;e, et si vous avez fait une installation au dessus d'une ancienne



Pardonnez moi&#8230;

Alors j'ai install&#233; tout a z&#233;ro, rien par dessus&#8230; & la version de NTFS3G c'est la derni&#232;re donc la "1.826" 

J'ai mis mon disque NTFS dans un bo&#238;tier FW, dans utilitaire de disque il est Inscriptible, Mais pareil pour le finder, "Lecteur seulement"



Toumak a dit:


> DM-XM2 : la photo que tu nous montres, l'as-tu prise quand le disque est mont&#233; normalement ou avec ntfs-3g ?



Le disque ne monte pas avec NTFS3G mounter&#8230;  Le disque monte tout seul au branchement&#8230; & quand je l'ejecte, & que je'essaye de le monter avec NTFS3G,  il me sort un message que j'ai eu du mal a lire&#8230; tellement il partait vite&#8230;

AppleScript Error
La variable the_password n'est pas d&#233;finie&#8230; (-2453)  &#8230; Ben oui en effet, j'ai pas de mot de passe, je vais pas en inventer un !!


----------



## Toumak (9 Septembre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> AppleScript Error
> La variable the_password n'est pas d&#233;finie&#8230; (-2453)  &#8230; Ben oui en effet, j'ai pas de mot de passe, je vais pas en inventer un !!



mon script ne g&#232;re peut-&#234;tre pas les mots de passe "vides"
je me pencherai l&#224;-dessus quand j'aurai le temps  

mais tu peux essayer de monter ton disque par la "mani&#232;re forte" c&#224;d via le terminal
pour &#231;a je te renvoie au lisez-moi ou &#224; plusieurs posts plus anciens qui d&#233;crivent la proc&#233;dure


----------



## AFC (14 Septembre 2007)

OS 10.4.10  IMAC G5 1,8GHZ POWER PC

Macfuse core 0.4.0  , Macfuse tools 0.1.7 , NTFS-3G 0.20070118-beta

Bonjour, 

j'essaye d'installer les diff&#233;rent programmes pour pouvoir ecrire sur un disque ntfs, je suis bloqu&#233; au niveau :
Le dossier  /opt/local/bin/portslocation/dports/pkgconfig 

il n'exister pas , je l'ai donc fait ( un dosssier), 

ensuite je tape la commande:
cd /opt/local/bin/portslocation/dports/pkgconfig
sudo port install pkgconfig

et l&#224; j'ai un message:

Error: Port pkgcongig not found
img5:/opt/local/bin/portslocation/dports/pkgconfig admin$

Que dois je faire? ou est mon erreur?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Laurent


----------



## Toumak (14 Septembre 2007)

AFC a dit:


> OS 10.4.10  IMAC G5 1,8GHZ POWER PC
> 
> Macfuse core 0.4.0  , Macfuse tools 0.1.7 , NTFS-3G 0.20070118-beta
> 
> ...



tu as fait une faute de frappe


----------



## AFC (14 Septembre 2007)

Faute de frappe corriger et cela marche jusqu'a ce message:

img5:~ admin$ sudo mkdir /Volumes/"Windows_NTFS WeBox 400G"
Password:
img5:~ admin$ ntfs-3g /dev/disk1s1/Volumes/"Windows_NTFS WeBox 400Gb" -o ping_diskarb,volname="Windows_NTFS WeBox 400Gb"
Failed to access '/dev/disk1s1/Volumes/Windows_NTFS WeBox 400Gb': Not a directory

Comme nom et id de disque, j'ai:

img5:~ admin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0: Apple_partition_scheme                    *372.6 GB disk0
   1:    Apple_partition_map                    31.5 KB   disk0s1
   2:              Apple_HFS Power Big          372.5 GB  disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0: FDisk_partition_scheme                    *372.6 GB disk1
   1:           Windows_NTFS WeBox 400Gb        372.6 GB  disk1s1

un petit coup de main et j'y suis presque, j'éspére...

Merci encore.


----------



## Toumak (14 Septembre 2007)

AFC a dit:


> Faute de frappe corriger et cela marche jusqu'a ce message:
> 
> img5:~ admin$ sudo mkdir /Volumes/"Windows_NTFS WeBox 400G"
> Password:
> ...



décidément, encore une faute de frappe :rateau: 
tu as oublié un espace entre /dev/disk1s1 et /Volumes/"Windows_NTFS WeBox 400Gb


----------



## AFC (14 Septembre 2007)

Bon faute corrigée, et j'obtient ça:

img5:~ admin$ ntfs-3g /dev/disk1s1 /Volumes/"Windows_NTFS WeBox 400Gb" -o ping_diskarb,volname="Windows_NTFS WeBox 400Gb"
$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
Failed to mount '/dev/disk1s1': Operation not supported
Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean. Choose one action:
   Boot Windows and shutdown it cleanly, or if you have a removable
   device then click the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows
   taskbar notification area before disconnecting it.
Or
   Run 'ntfsfix' on Linux unless you have Vista, then mount NTFS with
   the 'force' option read-write, or with the 'ro' option read-only.
Or
   Mount the NTFS volume with the 'ro' option in read-only mode.
img5:~ admin$ 

La, je n'ai plus d'idée ni de tutoriel.....


----------



## Toumak (14 Septembre 2007)

ce problème n'est pas dû à ntfs-3g mais parce que tu as mal retiré le disque dur sous windows

il faut donc que tu retournes sous ce dernier pour retirer le disque proprement (càd par le petit bouton retirer en bas à droite)


----------



## AFC (14 Septembre 2007)

Je crois avoir compris.. Je rebranche ce disque sur un PC et je l'ejecte de fa&#231;on propre..

Une journ&#233;e sur ce probleme et les id&#233;es ne sont plus vraiment claires.

De retour sur mon Mac:

Alors, il monte, et sur les infos, il est en ecriture et lecture mais quand j'essaye de copier un fichier, j'ai:

"Impossible d'effectuer l'operation: vous ne disposez pas des autorisations suffisantes pour certains elements."


----------



## Toumak (14 Septembre 2007)

AFC a dit:


> je ne suis absolument pas sous windows, j'ai branché le disque sur mon mac, puis je l'ai ejecter selon la procedure normale...
> 
> excuse moi pour mon ignorance, mais qu'elle est l'astuce?



as-tu déjà connecté ce disque sous windows ?


----------



## AFC (14 Septembre 2007)

je crois avoir compris.. Je rebranche ce disque sur un PC et je l'ejecte de façon propre..

Une journée sur ce probleme et les idées ne sont plus vraiment claires.

De retour sur mon Mac:

Alors, ça y est,  il monte, et sur les infos, il est en ecriture et lecture mais quand j'essaye de copier un fichier, j'ai:

"Impossible d'effectuer l'operation: vous ne disposez pas des autorisations suffisantes pour certains elements."


----------



## Toumak (14 Septembre 2007)

AFC a dit:


> Alors, &#231;a y est,  il monte, et sur les infos, il est en ecriture et lecture mais quand j'essaye de copier un fichier, j'ai:
> 
> "Impossible d'effectuer l'operation: vous ne disposez pas des autorisations suffisantes pour certains elements."



&#231;a c'est un probl&#232;me qu'on a d&#233;j&#224; rencontr&#233;
il faudrait pouvoir se donner les autorisations d'un super utilisateur via le finder mais l&#224; je ne sais pas comment faire (&#224; part se logger en root) car copier via le terminal en mode sudo ne pose aucun probl&#232;me


----------



## AFC (15 Septembre 2007)

N'etant pas vraiment calé sur terminal, pourrais je demander le commande pour faire les 

copie d'un dossier, on va dire sequence sur le disque WeBox 400Gb. 

Il me faut aussi celle pour passer en mode root, puis revenir en admin.

Si tu en vois une ou deux autre utililes pour moi, n'hesite pas, merci encore.


----------



## Toumak (15 Septembre 2007)

AFC a dit:


> N'etant pas vraiment calé sur terminal, pourrais je demander le commande pour faire les
> 
> copie d'un dossier, on va dire sequence sur le disque WeBox 400Gb.
> 
> ...



sudo cp -R "glissé+déposé du dossier à copier" "glissé+déposé du dossier de destination"

voili voilou


----------



## AFC (15 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> sudo cp -R "gliss&#233;+d&#233;pos&#233; du dossier &#224; copier" "gliss&#233;+d&#233;pos&#233; du dossier de destination"
> 
> voili voilou



topissime!  dernier petit truc, les dossiers que je veux copier son dans un compte utilisateur, j'ai essay&#233; via terminal dans ce compte et cela ne marche pas, il n'accepte pas en mot de passe ni le mot de passe admin, ni le mot de passe utilisateur. J'imagine qu'il faut que j'ouvre terminal en etant log&#233; sous l'utilisateur( car sous admin je n'ai pas acc&#233;s au dossier sequence de l'utilisateur, donc pas de copier coller)faire passer terminal sous admin et enfin faire ces copier/coller,  que faut il taper? J'ai copier les codes des copier/coller, suis repass&#233; sous admin, j'ai essay&#233; et voila ce que j'ai:

img5:~ admin$ sudo cp -R "/Users/big/Movies/Prison\ break\ 2/" "/Volumes/WeBox\ 400Gb/Films/"
Password:
cp: directory /Volumes/WeBox\ 400Gb/Films does not exist
img5:~ admin$ "/Users/big/Movies/Prison\ break\ 2/" "/Volumes/WeBox\ 400Gb/Films/"
-bash: /Users/big/Movies/Prison\ break\ 2/: Permission denied
img5:~ admin$ sudo cp -R "/Users/big/Movies/Prison\ break\ 2/" "/Volumes/WeBox\ 400Gb/Films/"
cp: directory /Volumes/WeBox\ 400Gb/Films does not exist
img5:~ admin$ sudo cp -R "/Users/big/Movies/Prison\ break\ 2/" "/Volumes/WeBox\ 400Gb/ "
cp: /Users/big/Movies/Prison\ break\ 2/: No such file or directory
img5:~ admin$ sudo cp -R "/Users/big/Movies/Prison\ break\ 2/" "/Volumes/WeBox\ 400Gb/Films/ "
cp: /Users/big/Movies/Prison\ break\ 2/: No such file or directory
img5:~ admin$ 

Je vais acheter "Terminal pour les nuls" !!!


----------



## Toumak (15 Septembre 2007)

et pourquoi ne pas te logguer directement sur ce compte ?


----------



## AFC (15 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et pourquoi ne pas te logguer directement sur ce compte ?



Pour etre plus clair: si je fais la manip sous Big, terminal n'accepte pas les mots de passes.

donc je suis pass&#233; sous admin, j'ai recopi&#233; les fichiers origine et destination que j'avais dans terminal sous big.

Et la j'ai eu les messages que tu as vu.

Peut etre devrais je me logger dans terminal en tant qu'admin quand je suis dans big???

mais je sais pas faire


----------



## Toumak (15 Septembre 2007)

qu'entends-tu par admin ? un compte administrateur ? ton compte big n'est pas administrateur ?


----------



## AFC (15 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> qu'entends-tu par admin ? un compte administrateur ? ton compte big n'est pas administrateur ?



exact


----------



## Toumak (15 Septembre 2007)

AFC a dit:


> exact



logique alors que le terminal n'accepte pas la commande sudo sous ce compte


quand tu es loggué sous Big, déplace le dossier que tu veux copier dans le dossier /Utilisateurs/Partagé

ensuite loggue-toi sous ton compte admin et procède à la copier depuis le dossier partagé
ça devrait marcher


----------



## AFC (15 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> logique alors que le terminal n'accepte pas la commande sudo sous ce compte
> 
> 
> quand tu es loggué sous Big, déplace le dossier que tu veux copier dans le dossier /Utilisateurs/Partagé
> ...



C'est fait, et ensuite je prend le dossier de destination, celui qui est dans le disque ntfs, pour le mettre dans le terminal.

j'obtiens:

img5:~ admin$ sudo cp -R "/Users/Shared/Prison\ break\ 2/" "/Volumes/WeBox\ 400Gb/Films/"
Password:
cp: directory /Volumes/WeBox\ 400Gb/Films does not exist

c'est le disque ntfs .


----------



## Toumak (15 Septembre 2007)

AFC a dit:


> C'est fait, et ensuite je prend le dossier de destination, celui qui est dans le disque ntfs, pour le mettre dans le terminal.
> 
> j'obtiens:
> 
> ...



apparemment le dossier Films n'existe pas sur ton disque externe


----------



## AFC (15 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> apparemment le dossier Films n'existe pas sur ton disque externe



pourtant , il y est. Et si je fais la manip en decidant de prendre comme cible juste le disque externe qui est bien monté sur le finder, meme réponse...


----------



## Toumak (15 Septembre 2007)

AFC a dit:


> pourtant , il y est. Et si je fais la manip en decidant de prendre comme cible juste le disque externe qui est bien monté sur le finder, meme réponse...



hum! c'est étrange ça :hein: 
et tu n'as pas eu de problème pour copier les autres fichiers avant ?


----------



## AFC (15 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> hum! c'est &#233;trange &#231;a :hein:
> et tu n'as pas eu de probl&#232;me pour copier les autres fichiers avant ?



Je n'ai jamais rien pu copier sur le disque externe ntfs , quand aux copies sur mon mac ou tout autre disques externes au  format mac, aucun probleme...


----------



## Toumak (15 Septembre 2007)

AFC a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais rien pu copier sur le disque externe ntfs , quand aux copies sur mon mac ou tout autre disques externes au  format mac, aucun probleme...



pour le moment je n'ai plus d'idée mais je vais un peu chercher et si je trouve quelque chose je te fais signe


----------



## AFC (15 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pour le moment je n'ai plus d'idée mais je vais un peu chercher et si je trouve quelque chose je te fais signe



Super et merci encore!


----------



## AFC (15 Septembre 2007)

AFC a dit:


> Super et merci encore!



Des news: Pour de gros fichier pris chez un des utilisateur, placer ensuite dans "partagé", cela a fonctionné sans aucun besoin de terminal.

En revanche pour des fichiers pris dans le finder, placé dans "partagé", cela n'a pas marché..

A creuser!


----------



## Toumak (16 Septembre 2007)

Salut &#224; tous 

Un nouveau package (.pkg) int&#233;grant la derni&#232;re version stable de ntfs-3g (1.913) est dispo pour Mac OS X.
Elle requiert toujours MacFUSE.

/!\ A SAVOIR /!\
ce package n'a &#233;t&#233; test&#233; que sous un mac intel sous 10.4.10
mais il ne devrait pas y avoir de probl&#232;me pour les mac ppc (tout est au format UB)  

autre petite chose : il semblerait que le montage automatique soit de la partie avec cette nouvelle version, mais &#224; v&#233;rifier

NTFS-3G 1.913 OS X Package

EDIT : test&#233; sur un mac intel sous 10.4.10 : 

montage automatique qui marche, tr&#232;s rapide
performances grandement am&#233;lior&#233;es
aucun probl&#232;me d'autorisations pour la copie de fichiers
pas eu besoin de d&#233;sinstaller des versions plus anciennes d&#233;j&#224; install&#233;es

un tr&#232;s bon cru, foncez !!! et donnez-nous les retours : quelle machine, config, OK/probl&#232;mes ? ...


----------



## Toumak (16 Septembre 2007)

Pour les fainéants, et pour plus de simplicité, j'ai créé un nouveau pack qui contient tout ce dont vous avez besoin  MacFUSE, NTFS-3G, un désinstalleur et les instructions.

/!\ Pack NTFS-3G v2 /!\​


----------



## AFC (16 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Pour les fainéants, et pour plus de simplicité, j'ai créé un nouveau pack qui contient tout ce dont vous avez besoin  MacFUSE, NTFS-3G, un désinstalleur et les instructions.
> 
> /!\ Pack NTFS-3G v2 /!\​



Trop fort ! 

cela marche sans probleme, monte tout seul en ecriture/ Lecture, plus aucun probleme d'autorisation!!

iMac G5 PPC, 10.4

Bravo Toumak!!!


----------



## Toumak (16 Septembre 2007)

AFC a dit:


> Trop fort !
> 
> cela marche sans probleme, monte tout seul en ecriture/ Lecture, plus aucun probleme d'autorisation!!
> 
> ...



génial ! voilà pas mal de problème règlés d'un coup  
quel version est-ce exactement ? 10.4.x ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

Salut Toumak, j'viens de tester ton petit soft, et j'ai un p'tit soucis.
La partition NTFS monte bien automatiquement mais j'ai un message d'erreur m'indiquant que je ne peux copier dessus pour cause d'espace disque insufisant, alors que je dispose de 30Go d'espace libre.
(config: MBP C2D 2,4Ghz, 10.4.10...)
Merci pour ton aide.

Edit: D&#233;sinstall, R&#233;install, cela fonctione mais tr&#232;s lentement (50mn pour 6Go), une fois mes fichiers transf&#233;r&#233;s, je verrai ce qu'il en est.


----------



## Toumak (22 Septembre 2007)

si le problème persiste, commence par nous dire quelle version tu as installée et sur quel mac (cpu +os)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)

Apr&#232;s un reboot, j'ai donc pu &#233;crire comme dit pr&#233;c&#233;dement, &#224; la suite d'un second reboot, la partoche ntfs n'est plus affich&#233;e sur le bureau. Zarbi non.
Sinon pour ma config, c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; dans mon message pr&#233;c&#233;dent, et pour la version et bien la derni&#232;re, celle figurant dans ta signature.


----------



## Toumak (22 Septembre 2007)

tu as testé une réparation des autorisations, au cas où ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)

Ouaip bien sur, d'ailleur la partoche xp apparait sous la forme d'un dossier dans utilitaire disque. Alors rereboot histoire de... et il semble que tout soit revenu &#224; la normale.
Je vais tester r&#233;guli&#232;rement le fonctionnement du soft, je te tiens au jus.
Merci.


----------



## Nakah (22 Septembre 2007)

Salut,
Je viens juste d'installer la dernière version du soft (1.913) et j'ai quelques soucis de performance. Lorsque mon disque dur externe était en FAT32 je transferait un fichier de 700 en 39s, maintenant en NTFS je met 12 minutes. Est ce normal ?


----------



## Toumak (22 Septembre 2007)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG&#233; 

non, c'est pas normal
tu es sous tiger ? ton disque est en usb ou firewire ?


----------



## Nakah (22 Septembre 2007)

Merci  
Je suis sous Tiger (MacBook Core Duo) et c'est un disque USB.
Au d&#233;but, j'avais formater mon disque dur sous Windows en formatage rapide (la ca mettait 17 minutes pour 700M), apr&#232;s je l'ai reformater en mode normal.
Et vous vous mettez combien de temps pour transf&#233;rer un fichier de 700M sur un disque externe ?


----------



## Alfoo (24 Septembre 2007)

salut &#224; tous ​ 
Je possede un Disque Dur Multimedia format&#233; en NTFS.
Aujourd'hui je l'utilise avec Windows.
Demain (mac c'est deja demain...) je souhaite l'utiliser avec mon MB pour y copier et sauvegarder certains fichiers. Certains de ces fichiers sont sup&#233;rieurs &#224; 4GB, je ne peux donc pas transformer la partition en FAT32.​ 
Je vais donc utiliser MacFuse. Il existe bien un soft pret &#224; utiliser ? (sans lignes de commandes &#224; taper,...).
Combien de temps un fichier de 4GO mettrait &#224; etre copi&#233; sur le HD avec Macfuse ?​ 
merci d'avance.

De toute facon je vous ecris de mon PC au bureau, je testerais le package de TOUMAK ce soir sur mon MB sous tiger 10.4.10. et je vous tiendrais inform&#233;.​


----------



## xlr8 (29 Septembre 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> Salut Toumak, j'viens de tester ton petit soft, et j'ai un p'tit soucis.
> La partition NTFS monte bien automatiquement mais j'ai un message d'erreur m'indiquant que je ne peux copier dessus pour cause d'espace disque insufisant, alors que je dispose de 30Go d'espace libre.
> (config: MBP C2D 2,4Ghz, 10.4.10...)
> Merci pour ton aide.
> ...



Chez moi rien &#224; faire, le disque est bien pr&#233;sent dans l'utilitaire disque mais il ne monte pas sur le bureau. il est uniquement pr&#233;sent sous forme de dossier. A peine je d&#233;sinstalle le pack 3g et il r&#233;apparait sur le bureau. J'ai r&#233;par&#233; une quantit&#233; de fois les autorisations et m&#234;me red&#233;marr&#233; entre chaque &#233;tape mais rien n'y fait. J'ai essay&#233; avec la v2 et et la v1.93 (vu que la v2 n'allait pas) mais le r&#233;sultat est le m&#234;me.

Je suis sur un macbook avec mac os 10.4.10

juste au cas o&#249;; il s'agit d'un disque externe en usb format&#233; en ntfs (et je n'ai pas le choix), pas de la partition windows xp cr&#233;e par bootcamp, je ne sais pas si cela influe...


----------



## Myxt25 (4 Octobre 2007)

Nakah a dit:


> Merci
> Je suis sous Tiger (MacBook Core Duo) et c'est un disque USB.
> Au début, j'avais formater mon disque dur sous Windows en formatage rapide (la ca mettait 17 minutes pour 700M), après je l'ai reformater en mode normal.
> Et vous vous mettez combien de temps pour transférer un fichier de 700M sur un disque externe ?


 
Moi j'ai installé le pack 2.0 (super au passage) et en écriture sur partition NTFS je plafonne entre 1 et 2 Mo/s que ce soit sur la partition BootCamp, un disque externe, ou une clé USB. Pour l'usage que j'en ai c'est largement suffisant mais je ne vois pas d'où vient cette limitation.


----------



## Tarul (4 Octobre 2007)

Myxt25 a dit:


> Moi j'ai installé le pack 2.0 (super au passage) et en écriture sur partition NTFS je plafonne entre 1 et 2 Mo/s que ce soit sur la partition BootCamp, un disque externe, ou une clé USB. Pour l'usage que j'en ai c'est largement suffisant mais je ne vois pas d'où vient cette limitation.



Je dirais que la limitation vient du fait que les développeurs doivent étudier le fonctionnement du ntfs sur windows afin d'en porter le comportement sur les autres systèmes. 
Ils ont déjà fiabilisés l'écriture et je pense qu'il vont faire en sorte qu'elle soit plus rapide au fur à mesure des sorties. Mais cela prendra du temps.


----------



## Toumak (4 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Je dirais que la limitation vient du fait que les développeurs doivent étudier le fonctionnement du ntfs sur windows afin d'en porter le comportement sur les autres systèmes.
> Ils ont déjà fiabilisés l'écriture et je pense qu'il vont faire en sorte qu'elle soit plus rapide au fur à mesure des sorties. Mais cela prendra du temps.



je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi
mais je suis quand même étonné que ça varie autant d'une machine à l'autre 
perso, moi je l'utilise sur plusieurs mac différents, intel et ppc, et aucun ne posent le moindre problème  

mais comme tu l'as dit, ce logiciel est encore tout jeune, il lui faudra encore un peu de temps pour se comporter "normalement", même si on a déjà fait un progrès énorme ces derniers mois


----------



## meepmeep (6 Octobre 2007)

Salut 

Juste pour vous signaler que j'ai installé le dernier pack de toumak (la V2 / 1.193).
À vrai dire, je tournais précédemment avec une installation "à l'arrache" de ntfs-3g, et ça bloquait avec les autorisations pas mal de fois (obligé de passer par la ligne de commande .. travaillant sous Linux ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça mais bon si on peut profiter de l'interface graphique, je dis pas non)

Bref, j'ai fait une première installation du pack qui n'a rien changé du tout, et je me suis rendu compte que le script de nettoyage de ntfs-3g n'avait pas nettoyé mon ancienne version correctement ..
Donc, recherche des fichiers à la main, suppression .. Réinstallation de ntfs-3g v1.193 .. et ça marche parfaitement 

Je tourne sous Mac OS 10.4.10, avec un mbp 2.2 (santa rosa).
Pour information, j'ai copié 3,44Go en 60min tout à l'heure, ça reste très très honorable pour mes besoins ... (copie du disque interne vers un seagate 160go en usb)


Merci donc a toumak pour son tutoriel, et merci aux développeurs de ntfs-3g / MacFuse !

Edit : je profite de mon premier message ici pour dire bonjour à tout le monde


----------



## Toumak (6 Octobre 2007)

c'est sympa  
et surtout, Bienvenue sur MacGé


----------



## Myxt25 (6 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Je dirais que la limitation vient du fait que les développeurs doivent étudier le fonctionnement du ntfs sur windows afin d'en porter le comportement sur les autres systèmes.
> Ils ont déjà fiabilisés l'écriture et je pense qu'il vont faire en sorte qu'elle soit plus rapide au fur à mesure des sorties. Mais cela prendra du temps.


C'est peut être ça mais dans ce cas comment expliquer le fait que la lecture sur une partition NTFS soit aussi lente ? Linux et OS X peuvent lire sur du NTFS à des vitesses bien plus élevées, les développeurs de ntfs-3g auraient aussi réécrit toute la partie lecture ?


----------



## Toumak (6 Octobre 2007)

Myxt25 a dit:


> C'est peut être ça mais dans ce cas comment expliquer le fait que la lecture sur une partition NTFS soit aussi lente ? Linux et OS X peuvent lire sur du NTFS à des vitesses bien plus élevées, les développeurs de ntfs-3g auraient aussi réécrit toute la partie lecture ?



sûrement, car à la base, ntfs-3g a été écrit pour linux
il a ensuite été adapté sur mac os x


----------



## Myxt25 (6 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> sûrement, car à la base, ntfs-3g a été écrit pour linux
> il a ensuite été adapté sur mac os x


En fait les performances ne sont pas extraordinaires sous Linux mais ont l'air bien meilleures que sous OS X. Le problème est mentionné dans la FAQ de MacFuse : http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/wiki/FAQ


----------



## xlr8 (6 Octobre 2007)

Bon &#231;a marche pour finir  Apr&#232;s avoir pass&#233; un petit coup d'Onyx, j'ai &#224; nouveau install&#233; le pack v2 et &#231;a fonctionne. J'ai transf&#233;r&#233; un fichier de 600mo en 12 min ce qui est tout &#224; fait honorable.


----------



## Toumak (6 Octobre 2007)

et dire que je mets moins de 2min pour réaliser la même chose  

y'a quand même des trucs que je comprends pas


----------



## xlr8 (6 Octobre 2007)

On est peut-être pas doué :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (6 Octobre 2007)

xlr8 a dit:


> On est peut-être pas doué :rateau:



j'osais pas le dire   

je plaisante  
mais c'est quand même bizzare comment ça change d'une personne et surtout d'une machine à l'autre :hein:


----------



## Kaiz (8 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, 

Concernant l'ecriture d un disque format&#233; en NTFS sous MAC OS X
Alors la je suis bluff&#233;, je vous explique :​ 
J ai un disque dur usb de portable (achete tout mont&#233; neuf) format&#233; en NTFS, je le branche sur mon pc, pas de pb, je le branche sur mon mac book OS X : lecture ok, ecriture : NO​ 
Bon, la vous me dite : c est normal kaiz, Mac OS X gere pas l ecriture sur du ntfs a part si tu mes ntfs-3g etc... ok ok ca je le sais​ 
Mais la ou je suis bluff&#233;, c est que j ai vendu mon mini mac &#224; un collegue pour m'acheter mon mac book.
Je lui ai vendu egalement un disque dur usb 2,5" que j'ai mont&#233; dans un boitier usb (format&#233; NTFS je confirme)
Et la miracle ou magie je ne sais pas : mais ecriture possible sous mac os X et sous windows ????????????​ 
Explication &#224; ceci ?? 
A vos claviers Messieurs, car la je ne comprend vraiement rien.​ 
Je vais tester sont disque dur usb sur mon mac book demain on verra si cela marche.
Cela voudrait dire, que certain disque dur sont support&#233; par mac os x en ntfs : lecture/ecriture.​ 
J'attends vos commentaire.​ 
Merci par avance, 
bien cordialement,​ 
Kaiz​


----------



## Toumak (8 Octobre 2007)

ça veut rien dire du tout  
le ntfs n'est pas supporté en écriture par mac os x. POINT !

si a réussi à écrire dessus, c'est que 
soit le disque n'est pas en ntfs
soit il a installé ntfs-3g dessus

il n'y a pas d'autre explication possible


----------



## Kaiz (8 Octobre 2007)

je peux t assurer que : 

1 : le disque est en ntfs vu que je l'ai moi meme formaté en ntfs et verifier encore ce jour
2: pas de ntfs-3g ni autre composants, car j ai moi meme reinstalle ce mini mac avant de lui vendre, et qu il n a rien installe d autre tel que ces logiciels. 

Je sais bien que cela parrait impossible, mais veridique no astuce.


----------



## Toumak (8 Octobre 2007)

c'est pas possible


----------



## Lorhkan (10 Octobre 2007)

Salut !

Etant futur acheteur d'un disque dur multimédia, et possédant des fichiers de taille supérieure à 4 Go, j'aurais donc souhaité profiter de cette (jeune) solution pour que Mac OS X puisse écrire sur une partition NTFS.

Mais comme je n'ai rien sous la main pour faire le test, et avant d'exploser mon porte-feuille dans l'achat du DD multimédia, je souhaite donc savoir si cette solution est "simple" à mettre en place, notamment est-ce que le package de Toumak est un véritable installateur, ou bien faut-il encore mettre les mains dans le cambouis et taper des lignes de code dans le terminal ?

Le top, ce serait que le package fasse tout tout seul, mais bon...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Toumak (10 Octobre 2007)

ce sont deux bêtes package à installer
plus besoin de passer par le terminal

après, certaines personnes ont des problèmes, la plupart non
on ne sait encore d'où viennent d'où ces petits problèmes, mais apparemment, avec le dernier pack, il y en a moins 

maintenant c'est à toi de voir


----------



## Lorhkan (10 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ce sont deux bêtes package à installer
> plus besoin de passer par le terminal
> 
> après, certaines personnes ont des problèmes, la plupart non
> ...


Mmmmmh, arrête, tu vas me faire craquer plus rapidement que prévu...


----------



## Toumak (10 Octobre 2007)

:modo: */!\ AVIS A TOUS CEUX QUI UTILISENT NTFS-3G (PEU IMPORTE LA VERSION UTILISEE) /!\ :modo:

JE LANCE UN SONDAGE DE SATISFATION, POUR AVOIR UNE IDEE DU POURCENTAGE DE GENS (IN)SATISFAITS PAR NTFS-3G
DONC SI VOUS UTILISEZ LA SOLUTION NTFS-3G, MERCI DE REPONDRE, CA NE PREND QU'UN CLICK*

​


----------



## bertrand_034 (10 Octobre 2007)

j'ai essayé de telecharger le pack NTFS et je n'y arrive pas, cela veut dire qu'il faut un compte sur rapidshare ou pas?

merci

sinon je te dirait ce que cela donne


----------



## Toumak (10 Octobre 2007)

bertrand_034 a dit:


> j'ai essayé de telecharger le pack NTFS et je n'y arrive pas, cela veut dire qu'il faut un compte sur rapidshare ou pas?
> 
> merci
> 
> sinon je te dirait ce que cela donne



lorsque tu click sur le lien, tu arrives sur la page rapidshare et là il faut cliquer sur le bouton "free" au milieu de la page


----------



## bertrand_034 (10 Octobre 2007)

mais il faut payer 4,5, non?


----------



## Toumak (10 Octobre 2007)

bertrand_034 a dit:


> mais il faut payer 4,5, non?



non non  
en bas de la page tu as 2 boutons : premium et free
tu click sur free


----------



## bertrand_034 (10 Octobre 2007)

oui c'est fait mais apres?:rose:
mais apres il ne se passe rien j'ai une autre page

excuse moi mais je n'ai jamais utiliser ce site


----------



## Lorhkan (10 Octobre 2007)

Une fois que tu as cliqu&#233; sur "free", tu te retrouves devant une nouvelle page, il faut que tu &#233;crives dans la case appropri&#233;e la m&#234;me chose que ce qui est &#233;crit en gros (des chiffres et des lettres), puis tu clique sur "download via...", et c'est bon !


----------



## bertrand_034 (10 Octobre 2007)

c'est bon excuse moi mais le probleme vient du proxy et quand j'ai mis firefox sur connexion direct a internet cela a march&#233; desuite exsusez moi encore

je voustiens au courant pour l'utilisation​


----------



## pimboli4212 (10 Octobre 2007)

Ça marche pas mal mais quelque bogue quand même dont certain que je ne comprend vraiment, mais alors vraiment pas (m'enfin passons, via le terminal ça passe (vive les droits d'accès bafoués ) :love: )

En revanche, ton applescript a jamais marché chez moi (tu sais, pour démonter / remonter automatiquement la partition via ntfs-3g) résultat je me retrouve a chaque boot à faire quicksilver => utilitaire de disque => démontage
quicksilver => iTerm (par flemme car il est dans mon dock ^^") => mode su => remontage ...

T'aurais pas une explication pour le fait que le script bogue ? :hein: 


Dans tout les cas, merci de m'avoir fait découvrir ntfs-3g qui m'arrange bien par moment


----------



## Toumak (10 Octobre 2007)

le script je l'ai créé il y quelque temps maintenant, et je ne l'ai plus testé avec les dernières versions, qui incluent le montage automatique sous ntfs-3g, il n'y a donc plus besoin de l'utiliser


----------



## pimboli4212 (11 Octobre 2007)

J'ai mit mon ntfs-3g à jour, on verra bien ce que ça donnera :rateau:


----------



## pimboli4212 (13 Octobre 2007)

Désolé du double poste mais j'ai redémarrer mon mac (et oui ^^") et donc en effet le montage est automatique par contre, on peut modifier le nom de la partition quand on la monte automatiquement (car je préférai WinXPay à disk0s4 )


----------



## lekany (13 Octobre 2007)

Salut à tous,
Merci à Toumak pour sa mise à jour qui tourne au poil. Ca fait 2 mois que j'ai écrit et j'ai identifié un problème à NTFS-3G, il ne garde pas les accents des fichiers et dossiers nommés sous Win XP (ex: é, à, î, etc...) qui deviennent "?" mais aussi dans l'autre sens  c'est à dire nommés sous OSX devenant n'importe quoi sous WinXP.
D'où une impossibilité de lire ces fichiers concernés ou issus de dossiers concernés, ils sont visibles mais non utilisables sous OSX.
Y a-t-il une solution svp?


----------



## Myxt25 (13 Octobre 2007)

lekany a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Merci à Toumak pour sa mise à jour qui tourne au poil. Ca fait 2 mois que j'ai écrit et j'ai identifié un problème à NTFS-3G, il ne garde pas les accents des fichiers et dossiers nommés sous Win XP (ex: é, à, î, etc...) qui deviennent "?" mais aussi dans l'autre sens  c'est à dire nommés sous OSX devenant n'importe quoi sous WinXP.
> D'où une impossibilité de lire ces fichiers concernés ou issus de dossiers concernés, ils sont visibles mais non utilisables sous OSX.
> Y a-t-il une solution svp?



Il faut taper dans un terminal "echo 'fr_FR' > /Volumes/Vista/.ntfs-locale" où tu remplace "Vista" par le nom de ta partition NTFS. Ensuite tu démonte/remonte ta partition avec l'utilitaire de disque et ça devrait rouler.

Par contre j'ai une autre question : est-ce qu'il est possible de désactiver le montage par défaut par ntfs-3g (pour que les partitions ntfs soient montées avec le driver de OS X) ?


----------



## lekany (15 Octobre 2007)

Myxt25 a dit:


> Il faut taper dans un terminal "echo 'fr_FR' > /Volumes/Vista/.ntfs-locale" où tu remplace "Vista" par le nom de ta partition NTFS. Ensuite tu démonte/remonte ta partition avec l'utilitaire de disque et ça devrait rouler.



J'ai essayé la formule mais pas de résultat aprés avoir démonter/remonter ou aussi éjecter.
Est ce bien applicable avec NTFS-3G? Ou bien j'ai du rater quelque chose?


----------



## Myxt25 (15 Octobre 2007)

lekany a dit:


> J'ai essayé la formule mais pas de résultat aprés avoir démonter/remonter ou aussi éjecter.
> Est ce bien applicable avec NTFS-3G? Ou bien j'ai du rater quelque chose?



J'utilise ntfs-3g et ça a très bien marché chez moi. Je vois les dossiers comme "Menu démarrer" impeccablement... Désolé mais je ne vois pas d'où vient ton problème   Est-ce que sous Windows tu vois bien ce fichier à la racine de la partition ?


----------



## Lorhkan (17 Octobre 2007)

Dites, autre question, on parle beaucoup de cette solution avec une partition NTFS, mais est ce que cela marche de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on avec un disque dur externe format&#233; en NTFS ?  

C'est peu &#234;tre idiot comme question mais bon... :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Dites, autre question, on parle beaucoup de cette solution avec une partition NTFS, mais est ce que cela marche de la même façon avec un disque dur externe formaté en NTFS ?
> 
> C'est peu être idiot comme question mais bon... :rateau:



logiquement oui ! je dis logiquement car y'a des gens qui ont des problèmes


----------



## Lorhkan (17 Octobre 2007)

Ah ok...
Bon alors les gens qui utilisent ntfs-3g avec un DD externe NTFS, venez t&#233;moigner !


----------



## Myxt25 (17 Octobre 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Ah ok...
> Bon alors les gens qui utilisent ntfs-3g avec un DD externe NTFS, venez témoigner !



Et bien chez moi ça marche très bien sauf que c'est très lent (mais pas plus que sur la partition BootCamp).


----------



## Lorhkan (17 Octobre 2007)

Heu... Lent comment ? Tu peux chiffrer ? parce que cette solution m'intéresse, mais ce serait pour transférer des vidéos de plusieurs Go (entre 4 et 8 Go), donc si c'est vraiment lent ça va pas le faire... :hein:​


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Heu... Lent comment ? Tu peux chiffrer ? parce que cette solution m'intéresse, mais ce serait pour transférer des vidéos de plusieurs Go (entre 4 et 8 Go), donc si c'est vraiment lent ça va pas le faire... :hein:​



dans ce cas je ne pense pas que ça soit ce qui te convient


----------



## Lorhkan (17 Octobre 2007)

Damned !...


----------



## iwanami (17 Octobre 2007)

hello

alors, pour mon premier post ici, je vais jeter des fleurs a Toumak  

ca marche nickel avec le pack que t'as mis vers la fin du topic (celui que t'as mis dans ta sign, je crois). installation, et hop, ca marche. meme pas besoin de changer les autorisations et de redemarrer (je l'ai fait sur un DD externe)

par contre, si tu pouvais mettre ton premier post a jour, ca serait bien...

ca marche pas, en tout cas pour un disque externe... j'ai d'abord suivi ca... ca m'a decourage de devoir lire 15 pages ^^

alors voila, merci a toi ;-)


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

Salut et Bienvenue sur MacGé 

merci pour tes fleurs :love:  

C'est vrai qu'il faudrait le mettre à jour, mais le post étant trop ancien, seul un modo peut le faire.
Je vais voir si je sais trouver un gentil DKO ou Tarul qui pourrait le faire


----------



## lekany (18 Octobre 2007)

Myxt25 a dit:


> J'utilise ntfs-3g et ça a très bien marché chez moi. Je vois les dossiers comme "Menu démarrer" impeccablement... Désolé mais je ne vois pas d'où vient ton problème   Est-ce que sous Windows tu vois bien ce fichier à la racine de la partition ?



Pardon mais de quel fichier il s'agit et "à la racine" : c'est à dire?  
Mes partitions se trouvent sur mon disque dur externe. Est ce que cela a une différence par rapport à une partition du DD interne, dans le cas présent?


----------



## Toumak (19 Octobre 2007)

non, ça change rien


----------



## Myxt25 (20 Octobre 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Heu... Lent comment ? Tu peux chiffrer ? parce que cette solution m'intéresse, mais ce serait pour transférer des vidéos de plusieurs Go (entre 4 et 8 Go), donc si c'est vraiment lent ça va pas le faire... :hein:​


Lent c'est à dire entre 1 et 2 Mo/s chez moi que ce soit sur un disque externe ou une partition interne. Donc pour tes fichiers ça risque en effet de mettre pas mal de temps. Mais apparemment la vitesse n'est pas la même chez tout le monde, tu peux toujours essayer.



lekany a dit:


> Pardon mais de quel fichier il s'agit et "à la racine" : c'est à dire?
> Mes partitions se trouvent sur mon disque dur externe. Est ce que cela a une différence par rapport à une partition du DD interne, dans le cas présent?


Il s'agit du fichier .ntfs-locale que la ligne de commande aurait dû créer. Ce fichier doit contenir uniquement le texte fr_FR. A la racine ça veut dire que si sous windows ton disque externe est sous la lettre d: par exemple, quand dans l'explorateur tu double-clique dessus, en plus de tes dossiers doit apparaître un fichier .ntfs-locale. Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu peux le créer sous windows (clic droit, Nouveau/Document texte), tu l'ouvres, tu tapes dedans fr_FR puis tu le renomme en .ntfs-locale.


----------



## Toumak (20 Octobre 2007)

Myxt25 a dit:


> Il s'agit du fichier .ntfs-locale que la ligne de commande aurait dû créer. Ce fichier doit contenir uniquement le texte fr_FR. A la racine ça veut dire que si sous windows ton disque externe est sous la lettre d: par exemple, quand dans l'explorateur tu double-clique dessus, en plus de tes dossiers doit apparaître un fichier .ntfs-locale. Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu peux le créer sous windows (clic droit, Nouveau/Document texte), tu l'ouvres, tu tapes dedans fr_FR puis tu le renomme en .ntfs-locale.



en faisant attention qu'il soit enregistré sous du texte brut, (pas comme le rtf qui enregistre tout plein de bazard qu'on ne voit pas  )


----------



## Myxt25 (20 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> en faisant attention qu'il soit enregistré sous du texte brut, (pas comme le rtf qui enregistre tout plein de bazard qu'on ne voit pas  )



Justement sous windows y'a pas ce problème, le bloc notes ne crée que du texte brut  .


----------



## Toumak (20 Octobre 2007)

Myxt25 a dit:


> Justement sous windows y'a pas ce problème, le bloc notes ne crée que du texte brut  .



mais pour ça il faut le faire sous windows  
c'est pour ça que je précise


----------



## lekany (21 Octobre 2007)

Myxt25 a dit:


> Il s'agit du fichier .ntfs-locale que la ligne de commande aurait dû créer. Ce fichier doit contenir uniquement le texte fr_FR. A la racine ça veut dire que si sous windows ton disque externe est sous la lettre d: par exemple, quand dans l'explorateur tu double-clique dessus, en plus de tes dossiers doit apparaître un fichier .ntfs-locale. Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu peux le créer sous windows (clic droit, Nouveau/Document texte), tu l'ouvres, tu tapes dedans fr_FR puis tu le renomme en .ntfs-locale.



Bon là j'ai un gros problème.
Ca a bien marché avec la 1ère partition , j'ai retrouvé tous les noms, . La 2ème par contre pas encore.
Il y a eu un orage quand j'étais sous windows pour créer le ntfs-locale, le PC s'est éteint (micros coupures) avec écran bleu à la clé et ... Il m'a fait un chkdsk "maison" de la 1ère partition. Maintenant ni le 1 ni le 2 n'affiche les accents sous OSX...Zut! et rezut!
Quelq'un peut m'aider svp? Au secours!!!


----------



## Toumak (21 Octobre 2007)

on dirait bien qu'ici le problème est plus dû à windows qu'à ntfs-3g lui-même


----------



## Shyno (21 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
jai un macbook pro avec mac os x 10.4.10 et un disque dur seagate partitionné en 2 (ntfs) dans un boitier externe via usb 
jai telecharger le pack v2 comprenant macfuse core et ntfs-3g et suivi la consigne dinstall, jusque la aucun souci parcontre je ne suis pas passer dans lutilitaire de disque les cases verifier et reparer les autorisation sont grisés

au debut tout marchait nickel je pouvai ecrire sur mes deux partitions vu avec licone reseau sur le bureau
cetait lent mais bon pas trop grave mais depuis que jlai rebranché par megarde jai cliker sur reparer le disque avec ma partition 2 selectionné maintenant je ne peux plus ecrire dessus et licone est redevenu comme avant(DD orange untitled) 
jai reinstall plusieurs fois le pack rien y fait alors que la partition 1 elle na pas changer

svp vous pouvez maider surtout que cest plutot dans la partition 2 que je veux ecrire


----------



## lekany (22 Octobre 2007)

lekany a dit:


> Bon là j'ai un gros problème.
> Ca a bien marché avec la 1ère partition , j'ai retrouvé tous les noms, . La 2ème par contre pas encore.
> Il y a eu un orage quand j'étais sous windows pour créer le ntfs-locale, le PC s'est éteint (micros coupures) avec écran bleu à la clé et ... Il m'a fait un chkdsk "maison" de la 1ère partition. Maintenant ni le 1 ni le 2 n'affiche les accents sous OSX...Zut! et rezut!
> Quelq'un peut m'aider svp? Au secours!!!



Désolé de stresser, finalement j'ai pu rétablir la 1ère partition, le fichier ".ntfs.locale" doit être enregistré en format "tout fichier" pas en ".txt" sous Windows et ça marche. Merci à Myxt25 et Toumak.
Par contre la 2ème partition est bizarre: Je l'ai nommé "Little One" sous WinXp , elle apparait ainsi sous OSX mais dans Utilitaire de disque c'est "Little One 5" en format ntfs-3g, j'ai essayé avec la commande du terminal "echo 'fr_FR' >" le nom de partition "Little One 5" ou "Little One" mais aucun changement. Comment résoudre alors?


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

c'est qu'il existe d&#233;j&#224; des volumes sous les noms Little One, Little One 1, Little One 2, Little One 3 et Little One 4
&#231;a peut arriver
il se trouvent dans le dossier /volumes
ce que tu peux faire :

d&#233;connecter ton disque externe pour ne rien bousiller
aller au dossier /volumes (via le menu aller>aller au dossier du finder)
supprimer les dossiers Little One, Little One 1, Little One 2, Little One 3 et Little One 4 si ils existent 
rebrancher ton disque externe
nous dire quoi


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

Salut &#224; tous 

Je viens de faire une petite d&#233;couverte :
J'ai trouv&#233; un nouveau programme qui permet d'&#233;crire sur du NTFS avec Mac OS X !
Vous pouvez t&#233;l&#233;charger la Beta publique &#224; cette adresse.
Mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle n'est plus publique et qu'il faut une cl&#233;.
Du coup, en cherchant encore un peu, j'ai trouv&#233; une beta un peu plus ancienne, et qui ne n&#233;c&#233;ssite aucune cl&#233; !  

Vous pouvez la t&#233;l&#233;charger ICI ou LA

Je l'ai test&#233; et &#231;a marche super bien !
Donc ceux qui ont des soucis avec NTFS-3G (m&#234;me les soucis de lenteurs qui devraient &#234;tre r&#232;gl&#233;s avec ceci) peuvent l'essayer sans plus attendre 

_Une petite remarque : je l'ai install&#233; sur un mac o&#249; il n'y avait pas NTFS-3G, du coup je ne sais pas s'il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable de laisser NTFS-3G ou de le d&#233;sinstaller avant de mettre celui-ci._


----------



## lekany (23 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est qu'il existe déjà des volumes sous les noms Little One, Little One 1, Little One 2, Little One 3 et Little One 4
> ça peut arriver
> il se trouvent dans le dossier /volumes
> ce que tu peux faire :
> ...



Merci pour ce conseil, pas encore l'habitude de OSX. Ca marche.



Toumak a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> Je viens de faire une petite découverte :
> J'ai trouvé un nouveau programme qui permet d'écrire sur du NTFS avec Mac OS X !
> ...



Je viens de l'installer et le tester : Trop fresh!!!
Jusqu'à 2x plus rapide que ntfs-3g, pas de problème d'accent, Format Système de fichiers Windows NT, donc pas d'émulation en dossier réseau.
J'ai quand même désinstaller ntfs-3g et mac fuse, afin de ne pas avoir d'interaction.
Je vous tiendrai au courrant en cas d'évolution.
Un triple merci à Toumak.


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

lekany a dit:


> Je viens de l'installer et le tester : Trop fresh!!!
> Jusqu'à 2x plus rapide que ntfs-3g, pas de problème d'accent, Format Système de fichiers Windows NT, donc pas d'émulation en dossier réseau.
> J'ai quand même désinstaller ntfs-3g et mac fuse, afin de ne pas avoir d'interaction.
> Je vous tiendrai au courrant en cas d'évolution.
> Un triple merci à Toumak.



tu as testé ça sur quel mac ? ppc, intel ? 10.4,.. ?

pour info pour les autres qui aimeraient tester aussi


----------



## meepmeep (24 Octobre 2007)

J'ai d&#233;sinstall&#233; ntfs-3g et macfuse (avec un script trouv&#233; ici ). Puis installation de cette fameuse b&#233;ta, reboot, branchement de mon disque dur .. rien
Je v&#233;rifie que la partition a bien &#233;t&#233; d&#233;branch&#233;e sous windows, r&#233;installe la beta, re-reboot ..
Et toujours rien :/

La partition fat32 se monte bien (heureusement hein  ) et dans l'utilitaire de disque je vois ma partition ntfs  "syst&#232;me de fichiers Windows NT", et quand je clique sur "monter", ca mouline mais rien n'appara&#238;t dans le finder  ou dans le dossier /Volumes (et l'ic&#244;ne reste gris&#233;e).

Bref, &#233;chec pour le moment .. je vais encore fouiller !

Config : MacBook Pro 2.2 SantaRosa, Disque dur USB Seagate Free Agent Go Ntfs/fat

Edit1 : quand je tente de d&#233;sinstaller NTFS for macOS X, il me dit que le programme n'est pas install&#233;  .. donc je vais fouiller sur l'installation (r&#233;parer les autorisations etc .. ). Je reviendrai pour publier l'&#233;volution


----------



## lekany (24 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu as testé ça sur quel mac ? ppc, intel ? 10.4,.. ?
> 
> pour info pour les autres qui aimeraient tester aussi



Je suis sur x86 avec 1.8 Ghz Mobile Intel, OSX 10.4.7, 256 SDRAM, DD interne 30Go (Osx 10Go + WinXp 10Go Fat32 + 8Go Fat32), DD externe 300Go (2partitions en NTFS).


----------



## meepmeep (24 Octobre 2007)

* un doute s'empare de moi *

Lekany : Tu as installé la version que toumak proposait en lien direct ? ( NTFSforMacOSXBeta3.dmg ) ou bien tu t'es inscrit sur le site de ntfs-mac.com ?

Pour ma part, je me suis inscrit sur ntfs-mac.com, et la version que j'ai récupéré se nomme "NTFSforMacOSXBeta3*_2*.dmg" ... mais en relisant le post de toumak, je vois un histoire de clé, ... je n'ai d'ailleurs rien trouvé a ce sujet.

J'aimerai donc savoir quelle version tu as utilisé, et ce soir je testerai avec les liens directs donnés par toumak 

ps : comment vous avez désinstallé macFUSE ? je suis pas persuadé que le script trouvé marche parfaitement.


----------



## lekany (24 Octobre 2007)

meepmeep a dit:


> * un doute s'empare de moi *
> 
> Lekany : Tu as installé la version que toumak proposait en lien direct ? ( NTFSforMacOSXBeta3.dmg ) ou bien tu t'es inscrit sur le site de ntfs-mac.com ?
> 
> ...



J'ai installé la version que Toumak a donné, elle contient *NTFS for Mac OS X Beta3.pkg* Tout s'est bien passé. 
Puis je l'ai désinstallé pour installer la version  *NTFS for Mac OS X 6.0.pkg* fournie par ntfs-mac.com dans NTFSforMacOSXBeta3*_2*.dmg après inscription (d'où l'histoire de clé).
Elle est plus récente et marche tout aussi bien.

Pour désinstaller MacFuse, taper cette commande dans le terminal:
sudo /System/Library/Filesystems/fusefs.fs/Support/uninstall-macfuse-core.sh

C'est ce que j'ai trouvé de plus simple. Bonne continuation.


----------



## Toumak (25 Octobre 2007)

perso, j'ai utilisé le lien direct, sans devoit passer pas l'inscription


----------



## meepmeep (25 Octobre 2007)

Après test, re-test, et re-re-test .. Ca ne marche toujours pas :/
J'attends la prochaine béta


----------



## meepmeep (28 Octobre 2007)

Hum .. 
Quelqu'un a-t-il tester de faire fonctionner le pack de toumak sous léopard ?
En branchant mon disque ce matin, et bien le montage ntfs-3g ne marchait plus (dans utilitaire de disque, la partition se nomme "-n NomadeHD", en gros c'est un peu la foire dans le montage  )

Je vais en profiter pour retester Ntfs-mac.com !

Je vous tiens au courant, et si quelqu'un fait fonctionner ntfs-3g sous léopard, dites moi comment


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

*/!\ Attention à tous les possesseurs de Leopard /!\*


Je viens de voir qu'il existe une versions de MacFUSE spécifique pour Leopard !
Donc attendez avant d'installer mon pack, ou alors à vos risques et périls, étant donné que je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester tout ça


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

Nouvelle version de NTFS-3G

il est toujours conseill&#233; d'utiliser MacFUSE 0.4.0, bien qu'une nouvelle version soit disponible depuis hier, ntfs-3g n'a pas &#233;t&#233; test&#233; avec

principalement, il est dit qu'il n'y a plus besoin d'&#233;diter le .ntfs-locale (en_US.UTF-8 par d&#233;faut)
et les performances sont annonc&#233;es augment&#233;es d'environ 1500&#37; avec les disque en USB2

je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de la tester, donc si vous vous lancez, faites-nous part de vos impressions


----------



## project_83 (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> Je viens de faire une petite découverte :
> J'ai trouvé un nouveau programme qui permet d'écrire sur du NTFS avec Mac OS X !
> ...



Merci du lien. 
Testé la version en lien direct sous 10.5 (Leopard). Aucun soucis rencontré.


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

project_83 a dit:


> Merci du lien.
> Testé la version en lien direct sous 10.5 (Leopard). Aucun soucis rencontré.



cool


----------



## Toumak (29 Octobre 2007)

EDIT : le lien ci-dessus ne marche pas, et plus moyen d'&#233;diter, donc voici :

Nouvelle version de NTFS-3G

il est toujours conseill&#233; d'utiliser MacFUSE 0.4.0, bien qu'une nouvelle version soit disponible depuis hier, ntfs-3g n'a pas &#233;t&#233; test&#233; avec

principalement, il est dit qu'il n'y a plus besoin d'&#233;diter le .ntfs-locale (en_US.UTF-8 par d&#233;faut)
et les performances sont annonc&#233;es augment&#233;es d'environ 1500&#37; avec les disque en USB2

je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de la tester, donc si vous vous lancez, faites-nous part de vos impressions 

*/!\ Cette version est une version exp&#233;rimentale, ce qui veut dire qu'elle n'a pas &#233;t&#233; beaucoup test&#233;e et est suspecte de contenir des bugs ! La derni&#232;re version stable se trouve ICI *


----------



## meepmeep (29 Octobre 2007)

*aie*

Apparement plus rien ne marche chez moi
ntfs-3g : plus rien n'est monté .. 
ntfs-mac.com : n'a jamais fonctionné ..
ntfs de base : aucun moyen de lire la partition, même en ligne de commande en tant que root (rien n'apparaît) 

Donc, j'aimerai reprendre tout à zéro, j'ai lancé et relancé tout les scripts mais apparemment cela ne change rien.
Quelqu'un aurait un idée ? Un petit truc pour revenir au montage ntfs de base sans avoir a refaire une installation ?

Je suis actuellement sous Léopard, avec un disque dur USB en ntfs.
Au niveau matériel : macbook pro 3,1 (2.2ghz / 2go de ram)


----------



## lapinouxxx (29 Octobre 2007)

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et lorseque j'execute la derniere commande il me met

macbook-lapinouxxx:~ aa$ ./configure
-bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
macbook-lapinouxxx:~ aa$ make
make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
macbook-lapinouxxx:~ aa$ sudo make install
Password:
make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
macbook-lapinouxxx:~ aa$ 

et j'ai installer NTFS 3G, Mac port ainsi que Macfuse


----------



## meepmeep (29 Octobre 2007)

Cette vielle méthode n'est plus vraiment utilisé ..
Toumak a fait un pack avec tout ce qui va bien : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4406123&postcount=218

Et il a même trouvé un autre projet qui permet de se passer de macfuse/ntfs-3G : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4446894&postcount=286


----------



## meepmeep (30 Octobre 2007)

Ca remarche, enfin presque ..
J'ai des erreurs de copie environ 65% du temps, avec le code d'erreur "-36", est ce que quelqu'un à deja eu ca ?
Si je passe par la ligne de commande, voila les informations :
cp: /Users/Nico/Documents/CV//.DS_Store: could not copy extended attributes to ./.DS_Store: Attribute not found

Si je supprime le .DS_store, tout va bien, mais je vois mal tout supprimer avant chaque transfert 

Bref, une idée, une observation, je suis preneur 

 (Je tourne avec ntfs-3g ublio patch et cache activé, ca tourne pas mal du tout ! )


----------



## Yan29 (30 Octobre 2007)

Une fois installé le NTFSforMacOSXBeta3_3, y a-t-il une manip à faire comme un point de montage ? Car à défaut de ne pouvoir écrire sur ma partition externe NTFS, je ne le vois même plus ! Ce module est-il bien compatible avec 10.4 ?
Merci
Yann


----------



## lapinouxxx (30 Octobre 2007)

Il a bien march&#233; chez moi sous tiger mais j'ai du d&#233;sinstaller NTFS 3G pour que cela fonctionne


----------



## igates® (31 Octobre 2007)

salut à tous 

rien ne marche chez moi comme lekany et meepmeep : 

ni le pack toumak ---->quand je copie il me dit j'ai pas les droits 
ni la version mac com ----> je l'installe et après je fais quoi ?


c'est quoi au juste la bonne version à installer pour lire le ntfs sous mac vu qu'on est en octobre (suggestion tenir à jour le premier post qui a été edité le 15/06/2007):

sous tiger: ????

sous leopard:????


merci


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

sous tiger, mon dernier pack ou le nouveau petit programme (voir le lien dans les pages précédentes) marchent sans trop de problème si on fait ce qu'il faut et qu'on a pas déjà installé nimporte quoi avant 

sous leopard, je n'en sais rien
pour le moment je n'ai pas le temps de m'occuper de ça, mais dés que la folie de la sortie sera passée, je me pencherai sur la question

mais en attendant, si vous êtes d'une âme guerrière, rien ne vous empêche de tester les différentes solutions et de poster vos conclusion ici


----------



## clad666_jack (3 Novembre 2007)

Hello !

Voila j'ai effectu&#233; cette bidouille et j'avoue que je ne suis pas arriv&#233; &#224; grand chose.. bref... Je voulais savoir comment se passe la d&#233;sinstallation des programme. J'ai suivi les conseils donn&#233; en page 2 pour la d&#233;sinstallation mais je ne retrouve plus mon disque bootcamp sur mon bureau (juste en dessous de MACBOOK HD) Un truc qui me fais soucis, c'est que qand je lance l'utilitaire de disque, mon disque NTFS utilis&#233; par Bootcamp ne s'appelle plus BOOTCAMP mais -n.

J'esp&#232;re que vous pourrez m'aidez sans passer par le reformatage de mon HD ! 

amicalement

Clad


----------



## lapinouxxx (3 Novembre 2007)

La stabilit&#233; de mon disque n'est plus du tout la m&#234;me depuis que je l'ai fais marcher avec le logiciel, il fait planter le Finder d&#232;s que je navigue meme dans mon disque de demarrage y a-t-il une solution est-ce peut etre la version beta, merci de votre aide 

Lapinouxxx


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

commencez par nous dire quelle version de quelle programme vous avez installé
car il y en a tellement


----------



## clad666_jack (3 Novembre 2007)

Hello !

Pour moi j'ai MacFUSE-Core-0.4.0 (J'ai aussi test&#233; MacFUSE-Core-10.5-1.0.0), NTFS-3G_1.1004-u2-catacombae et DarwinPorts-1.5.0-10.4.

Amicalement

Clad


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

clad666_jack a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Pour moi j'ai MacFUSE-Core-0.4.0 (J'ai aussi testé MacFUSE-Core-10.5-1.0.0), NTFS-3G_1.1004-u2-catacombae et DarwinPorts-1.5.0-10.4.
> 
> ...



ce sont les dernières versions, logiquement un désinstalleur est donné avec le pkg d'installation


----------



## clad666_jack (3 Novembre 2007)

Hello !

NTFS-3G est le seul qui possède une commande pour se désinstaller... les autres sont des fichiers PKG qui s'installent uniquement.
Je pense pas que tout soit désinstallé car mon disque bootcamp ne se trouve toujours pas sur mon bureau. Sur l'utilitaire de disque, il est toujours iimpossible de le vérifier et de le réparer...

Une idée ?

Bonne soirée 

Clad


----------



## divoli (5 Novembre 2007)

Toumak, t'es cuit.


----------



## Liquid (5 Novembre 2007)

Je viens de tester le Pack NTFS-3G v2, je suis sous Leopard (MacBook Pro dernière génération) tout va bien, très bonnes performances, 3 jours d'utilisation et aucun bug

voilà pour mes observations

merci à vous pour vos infos !!


----------



## Alfoo (5 Novembre 2007)

Je vous confirme que le soft de paragon en beta fonctionne parfaitement sur mon MacBook 

J'en suis ravi, n&#233;amoins la 1ere installation il ne fonctionnait pas, j ai donc essay&#233; de retourner vers ntfs-3g mais celui ci ne fonctionnait pas aussi, puis moi et les lignes de commandes c'est pas trop ca.
Ensuite j'ai retent&#233; d'install&#233; le soft de paragon et tout a fonctionn&#233;, peut etre grace &#224; Macfuse que je n'avais pas desinstall&#233; ?


----------



## lekany (7 Novembre 2007)

clad666_jack a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> NTFS-3G est le seul qui possède une commande pour se désinstaller... les autres sont des fichiers PKG qui s'installent uniquement.
> Je pense pas que tout soit désinstallé car mon disque bootcamp ne se trouve toujours pas sur mon bureau. Sur l'utilitaire de disque, il est toujours iimpossible de le vérifier et de le réparer...
> ...



Pour désinstaller MacFuse, taper cette commande dans le terminal:
sudo /System/Library/Filesystems/fusefs.fs/Support/uninstall-macfuse-core.sh


Si cela peut aider. Je l'ai cité dans ce post.
Bonne suite.

Lekany


----------



## meepmeep (8 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous 

Je vais devancer Toumak, mais je viens de tester de tr&#232;s bonne mise &#224; jour pour ntfs-3g et MacFuse.
Je pr&#233;cise en premier lieu que les liens que je donne sont destin&#233; &#224; Leopard *uniquement*

1/ MacFuse 1.1.1 
2/ Ntfs-3G 1.1104 avec Ublio patch *OU *Ntfs-3g 1.1104 sans Ublio patch (Version *Stable*)

La version "ublio" permet d'&#233;crire avec un cache, augmentant fortement la vitesse d'&#233;criture sur la partition NTFS. Afin d'activer ce syst&#232;me, il faut aller dans le r&#233;pertoire "_Tools_" de l'image disque ntfs-3g, puis "_Enable file system caching.command_".
Outre ce syst&#232;me de cache, ntfs-3g poss&#232;de maintenant un script d'activation permettant avec une simple commande de repasser sur le driver natif de lecture ntfs  de Mac OS.

Voila, en esp&#233;rant que cela solutionne des probl&#232;mes chez certains...
Comme d'habitude, pensez a r&#233;parer vos autorisations apr&#232;s les installations, et v&#233;rifiez bien que votre disque externe a &#233;t&#233; correctement d&#233;branch&#233; sous windows ... )

// Pour Tiger, il semblerait qu'il faille juste installer la version de MacFuse correspondante, disponible ici  .. mais je n'ai pas encore eu de retour dessus !


----------



## igates® (8 Novembre 2007)

meepmeep a dit:


> La version "ublio" permet d'écrire avec un cache, augmentant fortement la vitesse d'écriture sur la partition NTFS. Afin d'activer ce système, il faut aller dans le répertoire "_Tools_" de l'image disque MacFuse, puis "_Enable file system caching.command_".
> Outre ce système de cache, ntfs-3g possède maintenant un script d'activation permettant avec une simple commande de repasser sur le driver natif de lecture ntfs  de Mac OS.


salut qu'est ce que tu entends par activer "_Tools_" de l'image disque MacFuse, puis "_Enable file system caching.command_"
on fait quoi on clique dessus on modifie quelque chose c'est du chinois 

merci


----------



## Toumak (8 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Toumak, t'es cuit.



paix &#224; mon &#226;me  



Liquid a dit:


> Je viens de tester le Pack NTFS-3G v2, je suis sous Leopard (MacBook Pro derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration) tout va bien, tr&#232;s bonnes performances, 3 jours d'utilisation et aucun bug
> 
> voil&#224; pour mes observations
> 
> merci &#224; vous pour vos infos !!



Bienvenue et merci pour ton retour positif  



meepmeep a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous
> 
> Je vais devancer Toumak, mais je viens de tester de tr&#232;s bonne mise &#224; jour pour ntfs-3g et MacFuse.
> Je pr&#233;cise en premier lieu que les liens que je donne sont destin&#233; &#224; Leopard *uniquement*
> ...



no problem, merci au contraire  
je suis plut&#244;t d&#233;bord&#233; ces derniers-temps, du coup je suis un peu invisible sur MacG&#233;  

punaise, je savais pas que g&#233;rer un site &#231;a prenait tant de temps que &#231;a ... :rateau:


----------



## meepmeep (8 Novembre 2007)

igates® a dit:


> salut qu'est ce que tu entends par activer "_Tools_" de l'image disque MacFuse, puis "_Enable file system caching.command_"
> on fait quoi on clique dessus on modifie quelque chose c'est du chinois
> 
> merci




Oups, petite erreur de ma part, en fait je voulais parler de l'image disque de ntfs-3g !
Donc, une fois que l'image disque de ntfs-3g est monté, un dossier "Tools" apparait sur l'image disque. A l'intérieur de ce dossier il y a plusieurs fichiers ".command" permettant d'activer et de désactiver plusieurs options (Debug / cache / ntfs-3g lui même).

Il suffit alors de lancer "_Enable file system caching.command",_ cela aura pour effet de lancer un terminal qui demandera ton mot de passe afin de pouvoir modifier les fichiers de ntfs-3g.

A partir du moment où le cache est activé, il faut faire très attention a bien éjecter la partition ntfs sans quoi des erreurs de copies pourraient se produire.


----------



## xlr8 (10 Novembre 2007)

Moi je n'utiliserai plus ce truc avant quelques temps ça m'a bousillé tous les fichiers et répertoires avec des accents... Faites vraiment gaffe.


----------



## Grichka (16 Novembre 2007)

meepmeep a dit:


> A partir du moment où le cache est activé, il faut faire très attention a bien éjecter la partition ntfs sans quoi des erreurs de copies pourraient se produire.



Bonsoir,


Je viens de tester macfuse et sa a l'air de bien marcher pour le moment !

J'aimerai cependant savoir :

- Dans quel cas doit-on ejecter la partition ntfs ?
- Comment la remonter ? (j'ai essayé via le terminal (page 1, message 1) mais sa ne marche pas. En relancant le finder non plus)
- Ma partition s'appel Untitled. Puis-je la renomer ?

Voila !

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## Toumak (17 Novembre 2007)

Grichka a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> Je viens de tester macfuse et sa a l'air de bien marcher pour le moment !
> ...



via l'utilitaire de disque


----------



## Grichka (17 Novembre 2007)

Salut ! Merci pour ta réponse mais il n'y a rien dans l'utilitaire disque qui me permette de le faire !


----------



## Toumak (17 Novembre 2007)

Grichka a dit:


> Salut ! Merci pour ta réponse mais il n'y a rien dans l'utilitaire disque qui me permette de le faire !



et le bouton monter il sert à quoi


----------



## Grichka (17 Novembre 2007)

Arf ouai excuse moi !! ^^

Merci !! 

Et sinon pour le renomer ? C'est pas qu' "untitled" soit pas joli, mais bon...si c'est pas joli !! lol


----------



## Toumak (17 Novembre 2007)

Grichka a dit:


> Arf ouai excuse moi !! ^^
> 
> Merci !!
> 
> Et sinon pour le renomer ? C'est pas qu' "untitled" soit pas joli, mais bon...si c'est pas joli !! lol



sous windows : renommer le disque C:


----------



## Grichka (17 Novembre 2007)

Oki, je test ça dès que j'ai l'occasion de reboot !!
Merci bien pour ton aide !! ^^


----------



## edouardhd (25 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà 24h que je passe sur les forums à essayer de comprendre pourquoi MacFuse et NTFS 3G ne veulent pas marcher sur mon tout nouveau MACBOOK Noir 2,2 GHz avec LEOPARD. Et oui, j'ai fini par quitter Windows mais mon disque dur externe continue à être partitionné en NTFS...

Pour pouvoir écrire sur mon disque dur externe (qui a deux partitions) j'utilise PARAGON NTFS for Mac. mais je suis en version d'essai pour 10 jours. J'espère que d'ici là, grace à l'un de vous, je pourrai utiliser MACFUSE et NTFS 3G.

*Tout d'abord, mon disque dur externe est déjà monté sur le bureau. Dans les infos, je suis en lecture seulement (avant installation de PARAGON).
J'ai essayé d'installer successivement différentes versions de MacFuse (dont la 1.1.1) et différentes de NTFS 3G (dont 1.1104) en prenant soin de redémarrer quand il le fallait.
J'ai fait le "paramétrage" en entrant moi même les commandes dans TERMINAL mais aussi à l'aide de MOUNTNTFS. RIEN ne marche. Je suis fatigué de chercher.*

J'espère que l'un d'entre vous peux me donner le procédé pour arriver à faire marche cet outil fort pratique.

A très vite, j'espère.

EdouardHD


----------



## choumi (26 Novembre 2007)

Salut à tous, j'utilise ntfs-3G depuis quelques jours maintenant pour lire ma partition bootcamp et une partition de mon disque dur externe formatée en NTFS.
J'utilise également Parallels avec mon windows bootcamp, et je suis sous leopard.
Problème depuis tout à l'heure, les 2 partitions NTFS ne se montent plus sur le bureau, elles sont pourtant bien présentes dans /Volumes, et l'utilitaire de disque me dit qu'elles sont montées (je peux les démonter et remonter, ça ne s'affiche jamais sur le bureau). Mes autres partitions Time Machine ou HFS+ se montent correctement sur le bureau
Quel est le pbe, comment les remettre sur le bureau automatiquement ? J'ai essayé plusieurs trucs : supprimer la machine virtuelle de parallels, redémarrer, démarrer relancer finder etc etc

Merci d'avance


----------



## ChinaMan (26 Novembre 2007)

Sa a tout foiré, y'a moyen de faire la manip inverse ? SVP

désormais "démarrer" sous mac os X ne reconnait ni la partition OS X ni Windaube (juste démarrage en disque cible) 
alors que c'est reconnu sous windaube, ce qui m'oblige parfois à repasser par windaube pour démarrerez sous mac, ou de faire "alt" au démarrage bien peu pratique


----------



## harlock59 (28 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> de quelle commande parle-t-on encore ?:rateau:
> celle-ci ?
> *ntfs-3g /dev/disk0s3 /Volumes/"Windows" -o ping_diskarb,volname="Windows"
> *
> elle sert à monter le volume en ntfs



pour que cette ligne de commande fonctionne, il faut éditer votre fichier ~/.profile comme ceci:

il faut ajouter ceci:
export PATH="/usr/local/bin:$PATH"

il faut se déloguer du terminal et se reloguer.
et refaire la ligne de commande: ntfs-3g /dev/disk3s1 /Volumes/"NTFS_HDD" -o ping_diskarb,volname="Nom du Disque NTFS". voiloù !

http://forum.ntfs-3g.org/viewtopic.php?t=643&highlight=command

""
Some FAQs on NTFS-3G

Friday, August 3, 2007

I didn&#8217;t make it clear in the package notes, but the ntfs-3g command is installed in /usr/local/bin. Unfortunately, I forgot that Mac OS X doesn&#8217;t put /usr/local/bin in your $PATH by default, so just typing the command without a full pathname won&#8217;t work.

So there are two possibilties: type the command out in full as /usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g, or add /usr/local/bin to your $PATH. Type this command in the Terminal to be able to just use ntfs-3g:

echo 'export PATH="/usr/local/bin:$PATH"' >>~/.profile
""


----------



## harlock59 (28 Novembre 2007)

je n'arrive toujours pas à faire fonctionner MacFuse/NTFS-3g, voici mon post (en anglais) sur le forum de NTFS-3g
http://forum.ntfs-3g.org/viewtopic.php?t=717

voici ce que j'ai:

monmac:~ user$ ntfs-3g /dev/disk3s1 /Volumes/"NTFS_HDD" -o ping_diskarb,volname="Disque externe 500 Gb"
$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
Failed to mount '/dev/disk3s1': Operation not supported
Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:

Choice 1: If you have Windows then disconnect the external devices by
          clicking on the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows
          taskbar then shutdown Windows cleanly.

Choice 2: If you don't have Windows then you can use the 'force' option for
          your own responsibility. For example type on the command line:

            mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/disk3s1 /Volumes/NTFS_HDD -o force

    Or add the option to the relevant row in the /etc/fstab file:

            /dev/disk3s1 /Volumes/NTFS_HDD ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0

monmac:~ user$ mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/disk3s1 /Volumes/NTFS_HDD -o force
usage: mount [-dfruvw] [-o options] [-t ufs | external_type] special node
       mount [-adfruvw] [-t ufs | external_type]
       mount [-dfruvw] special | node
monmac:~ user$

et là, je sais pas quoi faire...


----------



## claude le mestric (28 Novembre 2007)

Harlock59, comme ceux qui précèdent. Il semble que votre problème provient du fait que la partition ntfs est "unclean". Comme il est indiqué plusieurs fois dans ce sujet, il faut monter le disque sur une session windows et faire un scandisk ou un "chkdsk x: /p" sous dos (où x est la lettre du lecteur). Dans le dernier cas, il semble aussi être utile de monter ensuite le disque sous windows (mon cas, une partition contenant le système M$, réparée en démarrant sur le CD d'installation).

Je n'ai pas essayé de forcer le montage, mais vu les quelques problèmes rencontrés en utilisation "normal", j'éviterais à moins d'avoir un outil pour réparer la partition tout de suite (ce que je ne connais pas sous MacOS).


----------



## Toumak (28 Novembre 2007)

je viens d'essayer la dernière version de ntfs-3g
j'ai installé la ublio 1.1120 ainsi que macfuse core 10.5-1.1.1 sous leopard donc
je n'avais installé aucune autre version de ntfs-3g ou de macfuse avant

et ben ça marche pas du tout, ma partition ntfs ne monte même pas
j'ai pas cherché plus loin vu que j'ai bousillé ma table de partition dans la foulée (pas à cause de ça je vous rassure) et n'ai pas réinstallé windows depuis ...

c'était juste pour vous faire partager mon expérience sur la dernière version sous leopard
qu'en est-il pour vous ?


----------



## harlock59 (28 Novembre 2007)

claude le mestric a dit:


> Harlock59, comme ceux qui précèdent. Il semble que votre problème provient du fait que la partition ntfs est "unclean". Comme il est indiqué plusieurs fois dans ce sujet, il faut monter le disque sur une session windows et faire un scandisk ou un "chkdsk x: /p" sous dos (où x est la lettre du lecteur). Dans le dernier cas, il semble aussi être utile de monter ensuite le disque sous windows (mon cas, une partition contenant le système M$, réparée en démarrant sur le CD d'installation).
> 
> Je n'ai pas essayé de forcer le montage, mais vu les quelques problèmes rencontrés en utilisation "normal", j'éviterais à moins d'avoir un outil pour réparer la partition tout de suite (ce que je ne connais pas sous MacOS).



et si je n'ai pas de pc sous la main, je fais comment ?


----------



## claude le mestric (28 Novembre 2007)

Aï !
C'est un disque externe de 500 Go. C'est un disque multimédia qui ne peut pas être formaté en HFS ou FAT32 ?
Quel est le mode de connexion ? USB, Firewire ou autre ?
N'est-il pas possible, si c'est un disque multimédia, en passant par l'interface, de lancer des opérations de maintenance, en particulier, un test approfondi du DD ? Puis de redémarrer le disque en autonome avant de le brancher.
Remarque, dans ce cas, c'est peut-être simplement qu'il faut que le disque se mette en mode "cible" ou "passif".

Autrement, il faut faire tourner un émulateur avec XP sur ton mac (une version de VirtualPC, par exemple)


----------



## harlock59 (29 Novembre 2007)

claude le mestric a dit:


> Aï !
> C'est un disque externe de 500 Go. C'est un disque multimédia qui ne peut pas être formaté en HFS ou FAT32 ?
> >> non, ce n'est pas un disque dur multimédia !
> Quel est le mode de connexion ? USB, Firewire ou autre ?
> ...


>> j'ai Guest PC, je vais tenter !
au fait, comment lance-t-on le checkdisk depuis xp ? faut il aller dans l'invite de commande ?


----------



## claude le mestric (5 Décembre 2007)

J'ai raté l'avertissement de ton message ! désolé.
Il suffit de faire un clic-droit/Propriété (ou alt-entré après avoir sélectionné le volume). De sélectionner l'onglet Outils puis Vérification des erreurs (le premier en partant du haut).

Pourquoi ne pas le reformater en HFS, ça ira beaucoup plus vite et ça sera beaucoup plus simple et fiable ?


----------



## edouardhd (7 Décembre 2007)

edouardhd a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voilà 24h que je passe sur les forums à essayer de comprendre pourquoi MacFuse et NTFS 3G ne veulent pas marcher sur mon tout nouveau MACBOOK Noir 2,2 GHz avec LEOPARD. Et oui, j'ai fini par quitter Windows mais mon disque dur externe continue à être partitionné en NTFS...
> 
> ...


Je réponds à mon propre message...
Ma période d'essai de PARAGON ayant expiré, je me suis dit que je essayerai de reinstaller MACFUSE + NTFS 3G après avoir bien évidemment désinstallé Paragon.
*Miracle, ça a marché...*

Juste pour info, je suis sur Leopard, j'ai installé MACFUSE-10.5-1.1.1 et NTFS 3G 1.1104. Seul tout petit Hic, ça m'a renommé un disque qui avait un "é" dans le nom.


----------



## Toumak (26 Décembre 2007)

edouardhd a dit:


> Je réponds à mon propre message...
> Ma période d'essai de PARAGON ayant expiré, je me suis dit que je essayerai de reinstaller MACFUSE + NTFS 3G après avoir bien évidemment désinstallé Paragon.
> *Miracle, ça a marché...*
> 
> Juste pour info, je suis sur Leopard, j'ai installé MACFUSE-10.5-1.1.1 et NTFS 3G 1.1104. Seul tout petit Hic, ça m'a renommé un disque qui avait un "é" dans le nom.



ça prouve bien que ça dépend de plusieurs choses !
j'ai installé les mêmes versions que toi, et chez moi rien ne marchait

toute façon maintenant je m'en fous, j'ai viré windows


----------



## mondogrosso (6 Janvier 2008)

salut toumak
meilleurs pour 2008 et merci pour ce formidable tuto
cependant je suis sous leopard avec un externe usb WD 320 et j'ai suivi a la lettre tes instructions mais 2 problemes :

-impossible d'executer la commande ./configure , make et sudo make install dans le dossier decompresse de NTFS3G

-j'installe NTFS3G classiquement par l'image DMG 

et 

- quand je rentre les commandes de montage, tout semble ok, le dur apparait en BLEU dans UTILITAIRE DE DISQUE mais n'apparait pas dans l'explorateur............

Ou est le probleme ???

j'ai essaye ton soft automator, qui me pose bien les questions mais le dur n'apparait toujours pas dans l'explorateur... mais dans l'utilitaire de disque

Merci pour votre aide

Mondogrosso


----------



## Toumak (6 Janvier 2008)

Salut !
tout d'abord, bonne année et Bienvenue sur MacGé 

pour ton problème, ça serait plus pratique de nous dire quelles versions de ntfs-3g et macfuse tu as installés, car il y en a tellement. Ainsi que ta config (mac et os)


----------



## lekany (8 Janvier 2008)

Bonne Année à tous,
Ca fait bientot 3 mois que j'ai installé "NTFSforMacOSXBeta3" de Paragon voir mon post #287. Tout marchait bien jusqu'à ce matin quand j'ai démonté mes deux disques durs et là plus rien ne veux remonter. Dans Utilitaire de disque ils apparaissent au format "Système de fichiers Windows NT" plus de NTFS?!!
Est ce que cette  version beta est limitée dans le temps? Si c'est le cas comment la rendre "no limit"? Sinon quelle peut être la cause de ce changement? Et y a t-il un reméde?
 Je précise qu'aucune installation logicielle n'a été faite ni hier, ni aujourd'hui.
Espérant de bonnes nouvelles.


----------



## Toumak (8 Janvier 2008)

C'est possible que la beta soit dépassée.

Arrive-tu au moins à monter tes disques, même si tu ne sais pas écrire dessus ?


----------



## claude le mestric (8 Janvier 2008)

1ère chose : si la licence n'est pas "non limit", la transformer s'appelle du piratage 
2nde chose : il ne semble pas pourtant y avoir de limite dans le temps pour cette bêta (en tout cas, rien n'est indiqué).
3ème chose : en 2 parties : en redémarrant,  les partitions montent-elles ? Sinon, en désinstallant le pilote bêta (désinstalleur dans l'image disque d'installation) cela résout-il le problème de monté des disques ?

Il est alors peut-être possible de réinstaller le pilote (après l'avoir désinstallé). Autrement, la réponse est dans ce sujet : installer NTFS3G !


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

Cette question a peut-être été posée, mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire l'intégralité du topic.

Est-ce qu'autoriser l'écriture sur la partition Windows créé une porte d'entrée pour les virus ?

J'ai certes un antivirus sur Windows, mais je ne sais pas comment cela se passe dans ce cas de figure...


----------



## Tarul (16 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Cette question a peut-être été posée, mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire l'intégralité du topic.
> 
> Est-ce qu'autoriser l'écriture sur la partition Windows créé une porte d'entrée pour les virus ?
> 
> J'ai certes un antivirus sur Windows, mais je ne sais pas comment cela se passe dans ce cas de figure...



Que ce soit de Mac->windows ou de windows->mac, l'écriture sur une autre partition apporte une poste ouverte au virus. Il faut donc resté prudent lorsque l'on fait des transferts de ce genre.

Dans le cas que tu prends, si ton windows est équipé d'un anti-virus disposant d'un bouclier temps-réel. Alors il devrait réagir dés que le virus bouge. Sinon il faudra faire une scan du répertoire modifié.


----------



## Toumak (16 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Cette question a peut-être été posée, mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire l'intégralité du topic.
> 
> Est-ce qu'autoriser l'écriture sur la partition Windows créé une porte d'entrée pour les virus ?
> 
> J'ai certes un antivirus sur Windows, mais je ne sais pas comment cela se passe dans ce cas de figure...



question un peu étrange ...

on modifie le comportement de la partition uniquement sous os x

sous windows, tout est normal, on touche à rien
ce qui veut dire que tu pourrais bousiller ta partition windows depuis os x, mais que tu ne pourras jamais bousiller ta partition os x via windows (à moins d'installer du côté windows un utilitaire comme macdrive)


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

Tarul a dit:


> Que ce soit de Mac->windows ou de windows->mac, l'écriture sur une autre partition apporte une poste ouverte au virus. Il faut donc resté prudent lorsque l'on fait des transferts de ce genre.
> 
> Dans le cas que tu prends, si ton windows est équipé d'un anti-virus disposant d'un bouclier temps-réel. Alors il devrait réagir dés que le virus bouge. Sinon il faudra faire une scan du répertoire modifié.



Je me suis mal exprimé. Je ne parle pas des transferts volontaires de fichiers potentiellement infectés de la partition Mac vers la partition Windows. Là, c'est clair que le danger est réel, et qu'il vaut mieux faire un scan préalable.


Si, par exemple, en étant sur OS X, je reçois un courrier (e-mail) infecté sur ma boite aux lettres, ou si je manipule un dossier également infecté provenant d'une clé USB, et que je "libère" le virus.

Est-ce que le virus risque d'atteindre et de contaminer la partition Windows (donc sans que j'ai fait la démarche de transférer le dossier sur cette partition) ? Ou est-ce qu'il va rester tranquillement sur ma partition OS X, en restant donc inopérant ?


----------



## Toumak (16 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Si, par exemple, en étant sur OS X, je reçois un courrier (e-mail) infecté sur ma boite aux lettres, ou si je manipule un dossier également infecté provenant d'une clé USB.
> 
> Est-ce que le virus risque d'atteindre et de contaminer la partition Windows (donc sans que j'ai fait la démarche de transférer le dossier sur cette partition). Ou est-ce qu'il va rester tranquillement sur ma partition OS X, en restant donc inopérant ?



ça je pense que ça dépend directement et uniquement du virus
Il y a des virus capables d'aller fouiner partout sur tous les disque/partitions alors que d'autres ne se limitent qu'à la partition système.


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> ça je pense que ça dépend directement et uniquement du virus
> Il y a des virus capables d'aller fouiner partout sur tous les disque/partitions alors que d'autres ne se limitent qu'à la partition système.



OK. Et ça, est-ce que c'est aussi possible si l'on a pas installé de pack qui permette l'écriture sur la partition Windows ?


----------



## Toumak (16 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> OK. Et ça, est-ce que c'est aussi possible si l'on a pas installé de pack qui permette l'écriture sur la partition Windows ?



non

ou alors il faudrait que le virus intègre tout ce qu'il faut pour monter une partition ntfs en écriture, ce qui ne me paraît pas faisable


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

Autrement dit, si j'ai bien compris, si l'on installe ce pack, on met potentiellement sa partition Windows en danger. Parce que même si l'on a un antivirus, il ne fonctionnera que lorsque Windows sera redémarré, c'est-à-dire trop tard. 

J'ai juste ?


----------



## Toumak (16 Janvier 2008)

Ca n'a rien à voir.

Ici on parle de virus pour OS X.

Si un virus pour OS X bousille ta partition windows, aucun antivirus windows ne pourra faire quelque chose.

La seule chose qui pourrait bousiller ta partition windows lorsque celle-ci est en mecture/écriture, c'est un virus OS X (et bien toi si tu fais le con) 

Et dans l'état actuel des choses, aucun virus pour OS X n'est capable de faire ce genre de choses, donc pas de souci


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> Ca n'a rien à voir.
> 
> Ici on parle de virus pour OS X.



Non, je parlais uniquement de virus PC. 

Donc je repose ma question. Si l'on installe ce pack, et qu'on libére un virus PC sur OS X, est-ce que l'on met sa partition Windows en danger ?


----------



## Toumak (16 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non, je parlais uniquement de virus PC.
> 
> Donc je repose ma question. Si l'on installe ce pack, et qu'on libére un virus PC sur OS X, est-ce que l'on met sa partition Windows en danger ?



comme veux-tu libérer un virus fait pour windows sous os x ? c'est pas possible  

un petit récapitulatif sur comment bousiller sa partition windows :
- on étant sous windows et en se chopant un virus (windows of course)
- en étant sous osx, en se chopant un virus osx, et en ayant biensur installé macfuse et ntfs-3g
- sous osx, en ayant installé macfuse et ntfs-3g et en faisant le con  

voilà, ce sont les seules façons de bousiller sa partition windows.
Dans ton cas, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait le moindre risque (du côté d'osx en tous cas ...)


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

Une dernière question (rien à voir avec les virus), et après je te fiche la paix. Jusqu'à la prochaine fois... 

As-tu un avis sur la solution (payante) de Paragon NFTS, désormais disponible en français ?


Je te remercie.


----------



## Toumak (16 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Une dernière question (rien à voir avec les virus), et après je te fiche la paix. Jusqu'à la prochaine fois...



Mais non, tu ne m'embête jamais voyons  



divoli a dit:


> As-tu un avis sur la solution (payante) de Paragon NFTS, désormais disponible en français ?



J'avais testé une des dernières betas avant la version finale, et je n'avais eu aucun problème, et ce sur 3 machines différentes, et après avoir (dés)installé macfuse et ntfs-3g maintes fois.
Donc oui, j'ai un avis, et celui-ci est très positif. Le seul point gênant est que c'est un peu cher  

Mais comparé à MacFuse+ntfs-3g, il n'y a pas photo 



divoli a dit:


> Je te remercie.



Avec plaisir


----------



## lekany (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Désolé de répondre que maintenant, mais j'étais accaparé par ma nouvelle acquisition un iPhone. Oui, j'ai succombé et c'est vraiment prenant... mais là n'est pas la discussion.



Toumak a dit:


> C'est possible que la beta soit dépassée.
> 
> Arrive-tu au moins à monter tes disques, même si tu ne sais pas écrire dessus ?


Non je n'y arrive pas sauf si la bêta est désinstallée.



claude le mestric a dit:


> 1ère chose : si la licence n'est pas "non limit", la transformer s'appelle du piratage
> 2nde chose : il ne semble pas pourtant y avoir de limite dans le temps pour cette bêta (en tout cas, rien n'est indiqué).
> 3ème chose : en 2 parties : en redémarrant,  les partitions montent-elles ? Sinon, en désinstallant le pilote bêta (désinstalleur dans l'image disque d'installation) cela résout-il le problème de monté des disques ?
> 
> Il est alors peut-être possible de réinstaller le pilote (après l'avoir désinstallé). Autrement, la réponse est dans ce sujet : installer NTFS3G !



J'ai redémarré plusieurs fois rien n'y change.
J'ai désintallé la bêta: les disques montent mais en lecture seulement. J'ai réinstallé la bêta et toujours le vide.
Le NTFS3G non plus ne permet pas de monter les disques durs.
Bref, rien ne va plus.
Si qq'un a de bonnes nouvelles (versions)...
A bientôt.


----------



## Toumak (20 Janvier 2008)

j'ai pas beaucoup d'idée ...

je suis quasiment sûr que c'est le couple macfuse+ntfs-3g qui fout la merde, mais de là à savoir où elle a été mise et comme la virer ...

As-tu désinstallé MacFuse ? il y a peut-être un conflit entre lui et paragon


----------



## claude le mestric (20 Janvier 2008)

Comme le dit Toumak, il est très important que la solution de paragon soit parfaitement désintallée avant d'installer NTFS-3G. Ou l'inverse.


----------



## lekany (21 Janvier 2008)

J'ai installé "NTFS-3G_1.1120-ublio-catacombae" avec "MacFUSE-Core-10.4-1.1.0", et ça marche de nouveau?! Je commence à y perdre mon latin.
Mais je vous tiendrai au courant de la suite... Wait and see!!


----------



## Toumak (21 Janvier 2008)

lekany a dit:


> J'ai installé "NTFS-3G_1.1120-ublio-catacombae" avec "MacFUSE-Core-10.4-1.1.0", et ça marche de nouveau?! Je commence à y perdre mon latin.
> Mais je vous tiendrai au courant de la suite... Wait and see!!



qu'est-ce que je vous dit depuis le début :rateau: 

on dirait qu'il fait comme il en a envie  

c'est à n'y rien comprendre ...


----------



## lekany (22 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> qu'est-ce que je vous dit depuis le début :rateau:
> on dirait qu'il fait comme il en a envie
> c'est à n'y rien comprendre ...



Tout à fait d'accord, il fait comme il veut.
J'ai enregistré qques fichiers sur une des deux partitions de mon disque dur externe, puis j'ai upgradé mon systême en 10.4.8 (j'avais préconisé de rester en 10.4.7 il y a 3 mois) et là ...
L'une des partitions est restée en NTFS 3G et l'autre (où j'avais copié les fichiers) est revenu en format Windows NT donc non modifiable, de surcroit les fichiers et dossiers modifiés ne sont plus visibles!!!
Quelq'un a une solution svp?


----------



## harlock59 (24 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous.
pour moi, la solution Paragon est la meilleure. pour 29,99 euros, ça les vaut.
le seul truc qui fait bizarre, c'est qu'au début on a l'impression que rien ne s'est installé.
par contre lorsque l'on va dans l'utilitaire de disque, on peut formater un disque en ntfs, et ça c'est cool si on fait du dépannage pc et mac.


----------



## Toumak (24 Janvier 2008)

En parlant de ça, sachez que NTFS for Mac de Paragon n'est pas supporté officiellement sur Leopard.

Peu-être qu'il n'y a pas de soucis avec la dernière version, mais avec les précédentes, je n'arrête pas de recevoir des MP d'utilisateurs ayant des problèmes avec des précédentes version de NTFS for Mac et Leopard


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> En parlant de ça, sachez que NTFS for Mac de Paragon n'est pas supporté officiellement sur Leopard.



Non, la dernière mise-à-jour (6.0.16, en date du 10 décembre 2007) est officiellement compatible Leopard (en fait, la compatibilité officielle est arrivée avec la màj en date du 15 novembre).

Encore faut-il que les gens aient pensé à faire cette màj...

Il faut que tu conseilles aux utilisateurs de se connecter à leur compte, et de télécharger puis d'installer la dernière màj.

Pour info, je rappelle qu'elle est désormais disponible en allemand, anglais et français (il faut choisir juste avant le téléchargement).



Ceci dit, pour le moment, je dirais que c'est Leopard qui n'est pas compatible avec lui-même (si tu vois ce que je veux dire)...


----------



## Toumak (25 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ceci dit, pour le moment, je dirais que c'est Leopard qui n'est pas compatible avec lui-même (si tu vois ce que je veux dire)...



arf' :rateau: c'est une façon de voir les choses  
10.5.2 ce soir ? ça serait vachement cool


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> 10.5.2 ce soir ? ça serait vachement cool



Oui, d'ailleurs le dénommé Florian Innocente y a engagé le peu de crédibilité qu'il lui reste... 

 (S'il n'y a rien d'ici ce soir, on va tous allé lui pourrir sa messagerie )


----------



## anthoprotic (26 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, d'ailleurs le dénommé Florian Innocente y a engagé le peu de crédibilité qu'il lui reste...
> 
> (S'il n'y a rien d'ici ce soir, on va tous allé lui pourrir sa messagerie )



Je sais pas c'est qui, mais te gêne surtout pas 

Edit: Au fait, ça va te paraître stupide, mais comment fais tu pour écrire en blanc et aussi en barré?


----------



## Toxibuz (7 Février 2008)

Hello all,

J'ai suivi la marche à suivre à la lettre de la première page mais j'ai des gros soucis suite à cette manip'

En fait au tout début mon mac reconnaissait les unités en ntfs sans problème sans pouvoir écrire dessus, logique, ensuite j'ai suivi le tuto de la P1 et là le disque n'est même plus reconnu.

Il n'apparait pas dans le finder mais il est présent dans l'utilitaire de disque où aucune réparation n'est possible et impossible à "monter".

Quand je fais une réparation j'ai un message d'erreur disans que c'est impossible à faire par fautes de fichier corrompus, le truc c'est que j'ai 5 HDD différents et qu'ils marchent sur tout les autres ordi via mon boitier usb, mais sur mon mac non ...

Je désespère un peu si quelqu'un avait une solution 

Ps : je suis sous mac os X.5


----------



## Toxibuz (7 Février 2008)

J'oubliais au moment où je connecte le disque dur externe j'ai ce message qui apparait :


----------



## lolo2b (7 Février 2008)

débrancher le disque externe.. le remettre sur un poste sous XP.
éjecter le disque dur "proprement", en passant par le petit logo à côté de l'heure : 
"Supprimer le périphérique en toute sécurité".
et voilà, il est maintenant "officiellement éjecté de Windows".
une fois rebranché sur ton mac, tu ne devrais pas avoir ce message.
pour la suite....


----------



## Clemachin (9 Février 2008)

Bonour a tous

Je viens d'aquerir un macbook pro et j'utilisais PC jusque la. j'ai un disque dur externe formaté NTFS sur lequel sont stockées pas mal de données.
Je voulais sauvegarder des données presentes sur mon mac vers mon disque externe. Pour cela j'ai utilisé un utilitaire appellé NTFS for mac (edité par Paragon). Jusqu'ici tout va bien, le transfert s'effectue sans aucun pb.
Sauf qu'a un moment j'ai voulu relire d'autres données presentes sur mon disque externe et celles-ci n'etaient plus visibles. Et plus ca allait plus le nombre de dossiers impossibles a ouvrir grandissait. J'ai donc voulu verifier si le pb etait le meme sous Windows XP et en effet les dossiers etaient "endomagés ou illisibles".

Voila je ne sais pas si vous avez deja eu ce genre de probleme auparavant et si je dois commencer a pleurer sur mes données perdues ou bien si vous avez une solution miracle pour les recuperer et que tout ceci n'est que farce et illusion!!! 

Merci d'avance et a tres vite.


----------



## Toumak (8 Avril 2008)

Alors, on en est où dans cette histoire ?

Etant pas mal occupé ces derniers temps (mois), je n'ai plus beaucoup joué avec tout ça.

Il y en a qui utilisent les dernières versions ? ça donne quoi ?
Toujours la loterie ou ça s'améliore ?


----------



## meepmeep (9 Avril 2008)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai utilisé pendant quelques semaines "Paragon NTFS", et il y a deux semaines, je me suis aperçu que pas mal de fichiers étaient corrompus (sommes md5 différentes), ce qui est très gênant pour des films ou des fichiers dmg par exemple...

Donc, j'ai réinstallé NTFS-3G il y a une semaine, avec la toute dernière version (1.230) et depuis tout marche parfaitement, le système de  cache "ublio" fait très bien son affaire et l'on oublie même que le disque est formaté dans un système fichier non natif pour Mac OS ...

Ccl : Aucun problème lors de l'installation / l'utilisation. 
Informations : Macbook Pro 3.1 sous 10.5.2 avec partition NTFS sur un disque dur externe..


----------



## Toumak (9 Avril 2008)

Merci pour tes infos


----------



## Nakah (9 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

Juste un petit rappel de mon soucis : Problème de débit avec mon boitier externe (plafonné à 2.0 Mo/s)
A l'époque j'avais essayé NTFS 3G et Paragon sans résultat.
Et hier gros chamboulement, un pote me prête son boitier externe 2"5 Sata de marque Connectland (dispo à la FNAC). Je transfert les fichiers sur mon MacBook avec Paragon : c'est super rapide. Puis j'écris dessus : trop trop rapide. Là je suis sur le cul (170Mo en 6s) !!!
Je reessaye avec mon boitier externe 2"5 Sata de marque IcyBox (Photo) et là toujours pareil : 2 Mo/s :mouais: 
Donc la je me dis "soit c'est le disque dur, soit le boîtier". J'installe mon disque dans le boîtier Connectland : c'est super rapide. Donc le problème est maintenant identifié : le boîtier !!!
Il reste plus qu'à en racheter un nouveau


----------



## claude le mestric (10 Avril 2008)

Nakah a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Juste un petit rappel de mon soucis : Problème de débit avec mon boitier externe (plafonné à 2.0 Mo/s)
> A l'époque j'avais essayé NTFS 3G et Paragon sans résultat.
> ...


Ton boîtier doit être reconnu en USB1, alors que celui de ton copain l'est correctement. Si tu le relies souvent à ton mac, je te conseille d'utiliser un disque firewire : plus rapide et plus sûr (et moins consommateur de ressources machines).


----------



## Nakah (10 Avril 2008)

Il est forcément reconnu en USB 2.0 puisque les transferts en lecture sont rapide ce qui ne serai pas le cas en USB 1.0


----------



## claude le mestric (10 Avril 2008)

C'est juste en écriture le débit de 2Mo/s ?
C'est curieux comme problème. Si tu peux, le problème existe-t-il avec un disque formaté en HFS ? L'autre explication c'est un conflit de pilote.


----------



## Nakah (10 Avril 2008)

claude le mestric a dit:


> C'est juste en écriture le débit de 2Mo/s ?
> C'est curieux comme problème. Si tu peux, le problème existe-t-il avec un disque formaté en HFS ? L'autre explication c'est un conflit de pilote.



Oui tout à fait le problème est juste en écriture. J'ai testé tout les types de partition et le résultat est identique.


----------



## Toumak (11 Avril 2008)

tu as dit avoir installé ntfs-3g ET pargaon.
Tu as laissé les deux installés ?
si c'est la cas, ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il y ait un conflit quelques part !


----------



## claude le mestric (11 Avril 2008)

Il me semble avoir déjà rencontré ce problème avec des clés USB 2 ! Tu peux peut-être essayer d'installer un système neuf complètement vierge et regarder si les copies de gros fichiers (20-40 Go) du finder fonctionne correctement. Je ne me souviens plus comment j'ai résolu le problème
 en donnant la clé ou après réinstallation du système ?


----------



## CBi (11 Avril 2008)

La solution que j'ai retenue est de ne pas jeter mon PC à la poubelle quand j'ai switché  

Simplement connecté au Mac par ethernet (ou dans mon cas wifi car je n'ai pas de gros fichiers à déplacer), il me permet d'accéder à des disques durs NTFS sans problème et sans bidouille  

Bien sûr pas à la vitesse du firewire 800...


----------



## claude le mestric (11 Avril 2008)

Oui. On peut aussi démarrer le MacBook sur windaub et utiliser un logiciel genre Macdrive. Mais comme dirait l'autre, "si on a la solution on n'a plus de problème" !


----------



## Nakah (12 Avril 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> tu as dit avoir installé ntfs-3g ET pargaon.
> Tu as laissé les deux installés ?
> si c'est la cas, ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il y ait un conflit quelques part !



J'ai désinstallé ntfs-3G correctement avec le script fourni. Si c'était un conflit entre les 2, je pense que j'aurai eu un problème également avec le disque de mon pote.


----------



## claude le mestric (12 Avril 2008)

Non rien à voir avec ntfs-3G (même si c'est le sujet du fil), c'est un conflit entre le pilote du DD et autre chose dans le système (plutôt quelque chose de rajouté que d'origine). Ça aurait pu être ntfs-3G, mais comme ça concerne aussi les disque formaté en HFS, ça doit être autre chose (ce disque dans ce boîtier par exemple, mais aussi n'importe quoi d'autre).


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Avril 2008)

Salut toumak !

Sympa ton thread ! Mais ?? existe il une solution plus simple pour écrire sur ma partition bootcamp depuis mac os X ??

Ou est ce que le tuto mis comme "le plus à jour" est la procédure actuelle à suivre ??

Merci
Pharmacos


----------



## claude le mestric (24 Avril 2008)

Si ! Ça a existé : il y avait un package qui faisait la seconde partie de l'installation, mais je ne sais plus si il existe toujours (c'était sur un forum et la dernière fois que j'ai regardé, il ne devais plus y être, de plus il utilisait une ancienne version du pilote &#8212; celle de l'époque ou il avait été fait). Je regarde ça et je te tiens au courant (si personne n'a mieux à répondre ! ).


----------



## meepmeep (25 Avril 2008)

Attention, le tuto le plus à jour n'est pas celui qui est pointé par le 1 post de ce thread ..

Aujourd'hui il existe des package pour chaque élément à installer (et oui, c'est fini l'époque où il fallait mettre la main dans le terminal !)
Voici ce qu'il faut installer dans l'ordre :
MacFuse : http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/
NTFS-3G : http://macntfs-3g.blogspot.com/
>> La version 'ublio' instaure un système de cache qui booste énormément le débit de transfert, cette option est activé par défaut.

and .. VOILA, ca marche


----------



## Toumak (28 Avril 2008)

Salut Pharma'  

Effectivement, il serait bon de remettre ça à jour.
Comme l'a dit meepmeep, depuis quelques temps, il existe des packages qui facilitent l'installation de tout ça.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

meepmeep a dit:


> Attention, le tuto le plus à jour n'est pas celui qui est pointé par le 1 post de ce thread ..
> 
> Aujourd'hui il existe des package pour chaque élément à installer (et oui, c'est fini l'époque où il fallait mettre la main dans le terminal !)
> Voici ce qu'il faut installer dans l'ordre :
> ...



Merci


----------



## patchanka (11 Mai 2008)

Bonjour
(pardon d'avance si le sujet a été abordé mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution)

j'ai un mac book pro avec Tiger et bootcamp et donc une version windows.
Bootcamp a été suprrimé de Tiger ce qui n'est pas grave car j'ai l'intention d'installer leopard. Dans cette optique j'ai voulu supprimer la partition NTFS windows depuis Tiger (utilitaire de disque) Mais je n'y arrive pas : impossible de récuperer l'entiereté du disque dur pour Mac (et comme Bottcamp n'est plus accesble via tiger, je ne peux pas supprmer la partition NTFS)

Quelu'un aurait-il eu ce cas ?
(dans l'utilitaire de disque, impossible de supprimer, restaurer, formater... la partition ntfs)

Merci d'avance.

ps : peut etre dois-je simplement installer léopard qui restaurera ma partition unique d'origine ? Mystère et fromage mou^^


----------



## claude le mestric (12 Mai 2008)

Absolument, si tu as leopard, il gère tout cela, c'est la raison pour laquelle Bootcamp n'est plus opérationnel (c'était du test pour la version leopard).

Tu aurais très bien pu ne pas l'effacer et la récupérer tel quel avec X.5.

Autrement, tu peux utiliser un utilitaire qui doit marcher sous Tiger : winclone.app
Il faudra d'ailleurs que je mette en ligne ma traduction du soft (à moins qu'il n'ait été traduit dans sa dernière version).


----------



## waylander83 (15 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous

Je me retrouve avec un petit soucis j'ai un DD externe qui marchait très bien avec ntfs 3g et macfuse. Jusqu'à que je l'emmène chez des amis pendant deux jours qui ont un PC ou j'y ai regarde des films sur leur ordi et et copier aussi depuis que je suis rentré il n'est qu'en lecture sur mon Imac. J'ai eu beau telecharger et reinstalle macfuse et ntfs 3g rien y fait si vous avez une solution je vous remercie par avance

J'ai un Imac dual core 2,4 GHZ et leopard dessus

Sur ceux à plus ;-)


----------



## claude le mestric (16 Mai 2008)

Il faudrait le réinstaller sur un PC (ou démarré ton mac sous windaub) et le réparer avec l'utilitaire de M$.
Question, tu as bien toujours l'icon d'un disque réseau pour ce disque sur le bureau du mac ?


----------



## waylander83 (16 Mai 2008)

oui l'icône apparait correctement sur le bureau et je peux toujours lire les dossiers qui a sur le DD externe de 500 giga ce qui a c'est qu'avec cette capacité le PC portable n'a que 60 giga et mon mac a 320 giga au total mais seulement 120 de libre et impossible de faire plus de place .J'ai plus de 360 giga de donne dessus m'embête de perdre un bonne partie de ce que j'ai dessus. Sinon merci de ta précédente réponse si rapide. je vais essayer de le réparer sans supprimer de données depuis le Pc portable à ma disposition ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que chez mes amis j'ai respecté la procédure de démarrage et de coupure du disque dur à chaque fois. Et quel programme sous windows puis je utiliser pour réparer mon disque dur défragmenteur (j'en doute fort je connais pas de programme sous windows qui répare les autorisations comme "utilitaire de disque sur mac")

À plus


----------



## waylander83 (16 Mai 2008)

j'avais oublié de préciser que dans "lire les informations" puis "partage et permission"
il est indiqué en "lecture seulement" et je n'arrive pas à le modifier en "lecture/écriture"
Voilà mon souci si je click dessus il apparaît en sur brillance c'est tout.
Merci pour les réponses que vous pourrez y apporter


----------



## meepmeep (16 Mai 2008)

Pour réparer un disque "NTFS" sous windows :

Démarrer > Exécuter > taper : cmd
Une fenêtre MS-DOS s'ouvre.
Commande à taper :


```
chkdsk X: /f
```
ou X: doit être remplacé par la lettre de la partition NTFS concerné (D:, E:, F:, etc.).
(l'option "/f" permet de corriger les erreurs)

Laisser mouliner et débrancher PROPREMENT le disque


----------



## waylander83 (16 Mai 2008)

Grand merci meep meep je m'y mets de suite ;-)


----------



## maena (21 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Souhaitant faire des sauvegardes de mes données sur mon DD externe Memup Kwest 3.5" (anciennement utilisé pour un PC délaissé depuis l'achat de mon MB), j'ai téléchargé le pack de toumak Pack_NTFS-3G_v2.dmg.
J'ai installé les 2 applis mais dans l'utilitaire de disque tous les boutons étaient en grisés, je n'ai donc pas pu "reparer les autorisations".
Bref, je redemarre quand même et là l'icone du DD ne s'affiche même plus sur le bureau.
Je retourne dans l'utilitaire de disque et je vois que l'icone a été changé en dossier.
Ais-je loupé une étape ?

J'ai des données importantes sur ce DD, je voudrais pas faire de conneries non plus.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## maena (21 Mai 2008)

Je précise que je suis sous MAc OS X 10.4.11 (tiger? je crois)


----------



## claude le mestric (21 Mai 2008)

@waylander83 : Dans le poste de travail, clic droit sur le DD, propriété, onglet outils, première partie réparer. Ça fait la même chose que le chkdsk.

@maena : tant que tu n'écris pas sur ton disque, tu n'as quasiment aucune chose de perdre des données. Donc, pour le moment, tu n'as qu'un soucis d'accès !
La première chose que tu peux faire, démarrer sur le DVD de MacOS X (touche C ou option enfoncée au démarrage)  et réparer ton disque avec l'utilitaire disque (dans le menu outils).
Si ça ne suffit pas. Désinstaller le pack NTFS-3G (il doit y avoir des scripts de fournis pour ça). Refaire une réparation des autorisations et redémarrer (ça ne mange pas de pain), puis refaire l'installation.


----------



## maena (22 Mai 2008)

J'ai désinstallé et reinstaller le Pack_NTFS-3G_v2.dmg. Ensuite j'ai de nouveau branché mon DD externe. Je le vois correctement à nouveau. Je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque et je ne peux rien faire puisque les 4 boutons sont en grisé  comme la 1ère fois en fait.
Je pense qu'il est surement préférable de reformater mon DD en FAT32 pour définitivement réglé le pb. J'espère qu'il reste suffisamment d'espace sur mon DD PC pour pouvoir décharger et recharger mes données ..... Pfffffff


----------



## claude le mestric (23 Mai 2008)

As-tu bien réparé ton disque de démarrage à partir du DVD d'OSX ? C'est important de la faire !


----------



## meepmeep (23 Mai 2008)

@maena : le "Pack_NTFS-3G_v2.dmg", j'ai bien peur qu'il ne soit trèèèèèès vieux ...
Pour trouver les dernières versions des deux logiciels (MacFuse/ntfs-3g) je te conseille de suivre ce message : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4656160&postcount=394
En pensant a désinstaller le pack de toumak avant toutes nouvelles installations.


----------



## claude le mestric (23 Mai 2008)

Oui, c'est vrai ! J'ai oublié de vérifier l'âge du pack ! Comme il a y plusieurs choses qui ont été faites, dont des packs qui fonctionne.
Je vais profiter de la remarque de meepmeep pour me mettre à jour !!!


----------



## maena (28 Mai 2008)

claude le mestric a dit:


> As-tu bien réparé ton disque de démarrage à partir du DVD d'OSX ? C'est important de la faire !


 
Euh non mais je ne comprends pas vraiment en quoi celà consiste. Tu penses qu'il faut réparer mon DD interne macbook ? Mon macbook boot sans problème ...
Ca sert à quoi exactement de "réparer à partir du DVD OSX " ?
Etant donné que mon macbook doit retourner au SAV (le fameux pb de batterie qui charge plus), je voulais faire des sauvegardes avant et on me déconseille le format FAT32 si je veux faire un clone de mon DD interne sur mon DD externe.
Je ne sais pas quelle est la meilleure option pour utiliser mon DD externe sur PX et mc pour faire :
1/ Sauvegarde courante de données mac
2/ Sauvegarde de type clone

On me parle du format HSF+, est-ce que ça résoud tous les pbs ?​


----------



## claude le mestric (28 Mai 2008)

OK : plein de questions d'un coup ! 

Normalement MacOSX se répare tout seul (il y a toujours des problèmes disques mineurs qui se produisent &#8212; application qui plante ou mal programmé par exemple), mais parfois certaine chose ne se passe pas normalement. En forçant une réparation plus approfondie (le mieux est de démarré sur le DVD de MacOS X et de choisir "utilitaire de disque" dans le menu outils, mais on peut aussi le faire avec l'utilitaire disque qui est dans le dossier outils (pomme+alt+U dans le finder), dans ce dernier cas, l'utilitaire sera moins performant en réparant le disque sur lequel a démarré le mac. (Edit : &#8230; et ça ne marche que sous Leopard)

Pour le clone de ton système, un format HFS+ est le mieux. Pour partagé des données FAT32 est le plus simple. Dans ce cas tu peux partitionner ton disque pour avoir une partition de chaque sorte. Le FAT32 ne te permettra pas d'avoir des fichiers de plus de 4 Go (comme des images de DVD), dans ce cas, soit tu utilises le NTFS (pour un disque plus utilisé sur PC que sur mac et il te faut les pilotes objet de ce sujet), soit tu utilises le HFS+ (pour un disque plus utilisé sur un Mac, mais il te faut acheter un pilote pour le PC genre MacDrive)
Voilà. Si tu as d'autres questions !


----------



## maena (1 Juin 2008)

OK, je tenter de remettre la main sur le DVD de MacOS X ... Ce qui est bizarre c'est que je ne suis pas sur Leopard mais sur OS X 10.4.11 et que l'utilitaire de disque di finder m'offre la possibilité de réparer le disque dur ....
M'enfin, je vais faire ça à partir du DVD même si je ne vois toujours pas le rapport avec mon pb d'écriture NTFS sur un DD externe.


----------



## Toumak (8 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous !

Instigateur de ce sujet, je suis un peu à la traîne aujourd'hui !
Etant donné que je reçois ma nouvelle machine demain, je vais recommencer à jouer un peu et donc réinstaller windows ...

Je voulais savoir où ça en était avec NTFS-3G ?
les dernières versions marchent-elles sans encombre ?
la dernière est la 1.2812, certains d'entre vous l'ont testée ?
qu'en pensez-vous, est-ce enfin devenu assez mûr ?


----------



## claude le mestric (8 Septembre 2008)

Il faut que je désintalle la vieille version que j'ai qui ne fonctionne pas très bien et que je réinstalle la nouvelle (depuis plusieurs semaines déjà !). Donc je ne peux rien t'en dire pour le moment.


----------



## miklgo (8 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour/bonsoir,
J'ai créé un topic dans la section Vidéo pensant que mon problème était lié aux fichiers .mkv, mais en réalité je me rends compte que cela concerne n'importe quel type de fichier.

Ces derniers mois, il s'est passé plusieurs choses : cramage de mon macbook, formatage de mon DD externe en NTFS depuis mon PC de bureau (parce que besoin de transférer des gros fichiers), retour sur mon macbook réparé etvinstallation de NTFS-3G.

Mais au final, pas moyen de copier certains fichiers de mon disque dur externe sur mon DD interne. En fait, certains fichier peuvent être transférés, d'autres peuvent être lus mais pas transférés, beaucoup ne peuvent ni être lus ni êtres transférés, et tout cela sans aucune logique en termes de type de fichier.
Pourtant, si je vais lire les informations de mon DD externe, il est bien inscrit : "lecture et écriture autorisées". Par contre, dans l'utilitaire de disque, les fonctions "vérifier/réparer les autorisations" sont grisées.
J'ai installé Paragon pour voir, mais rien n'a changé.

Bref, ça fait deux jours que je rame pour accéder reprendre mes fichiers ou simplement en lire certains, alors je commence à démoraliser  Merci beaucoup pour votre aide :rose:


----------



## Toumak (9 Septembre 2008)

pour les autorisations, c'est normal.
Seul un disque HFS+ sur lequel se trouve un macosx installé peut être vérifié/réparé 
Pour le reste, ça semble toujours aussi buggé ...


----------



## claude le mestric (9 Septembre 2008)

Pas forcément buggé. Les pilotes mac (Apple ou NTFS-3G) sont très pointilleux sur l'état du disque. Tu peux faire un scandisk depuis un PC (ou ton mac sous windaub) avant de ré-essayer.
Pour simplement lire des fichiers de ton disque NTFS depuis le mac, tu peux essayer avec le pilote Apple (celui par défaut) qui semble quand même assez efficace (mais incapable d'écrire dessus).
Ça fait plusieurs semaines que je me dis qu'il faut que je creuse ça. Maintenant qu'il y a de nouveau de l'activité sur ce sujet, ça va peut-être me motiver !


----------



## miklgo (10 Septembre 2008)

Je ne m'en sors toujours pas.

Je n'arrive plus à ouvrir mon disque dur externe sur mon PC sous windows : le lecteur est "endommagé et illisible".

Je peux l'ouvrir sur mon PC sous Linux (Kubuntu), mais le dossier comprenant les fichiers les plus volumineux n'apparait plus. Le problème s'était déjà posé avant mon dernier message, mais il m'avait suffit de démonter et remonter mon disque dur pour que le dossier apparaisse. Cette fois, pas moyen. Je retenterai demain.

J'ai installé XP sur mon macbook via Parallels. Ce dernier fonctionne, mais il ne parvient pas à ouvrir mon disque dur externe : ça fait une demi-heure que celui-ci rame (il y a un voyant sur le DDE pour témoigner de son activité) sans que rien ne bouge. Je vais le laisser tourner cette nuit...

Et sur mac en direct, toujours le même problèmes : tous les dossiers apparaissent, je peux faire ce que je veux avec certains fichiers, mais pas avec d'autres.
Et qu'entends-tu par pilote Apple par défaut pour lire le NTFS Claude ?

help


----------



## claude le mestric (10 Septembre 2008)

Voilà c'est clair ! Ton problème est que le disque est "endommagé". Donc il faut absolument le réparer sous windaube, c'est peut-être ce que fait ton mac. Autrement, quand le disque est "monté" sous windaube, tu affiches ses propriétés (clic droit, par exemple), et dans l'onglet "outils", tu choisis "vérifier le disque".


Autrement pour le pilote Apple, il faut savoir que MacOS X lit les disque NTFS, mais ne sais pas écrire dessus. NTFS-3G permet l'écriture, mais si tu as des problèmes de lecture, le pilote Apple peut être plus performant. Vérifie aussi que tu as bien la dernière version de NTFS-3G (enfin, il faudrait que je vérifie que c'est bien la plus efficace )


----------



## miklgo (13 Septembre 2008)

J'ai réussi à récupérer mes données grâce à File Scavenger. Mais ce logiciel est bien le seul à réussir à accéder à mon disque dur : pas moyen d'afficher mon disque sous Windows (Explorateur Windows, Gestionnaire de disque, SwissKnife : tous rament et ne parviennent pas à me l'afficher).
Le truc c'est que maintenant, j'aimerais bien repartir de zéro avec mon DD (formatage donc). Mais comme je n'arrive pas à y accéder... Sous Linux ça passe, mais je ne sais pas comment formater.
Et sur Mac (Tiger), est-ce possible de formater un disque dur externe en NTFS ?


----------



## claude le mestric (13 Septembre 2008)

non, sous Tiger, tu ne pourras que le formater en FAT32.
Après, il faut bien réfléchir à ce que tu veux faire. Si tu utilises beaucoup le disque avec un PC sous windaube ou plus sur le mac.
NTFS : utilisation occasionnelle sur le mac et beaucoup sur le PC
FAT32 : pour les autres cas
HFS+ : utilisation sur le mac et installation de macdrive ou équivalent sur le PC.


----------



## claude le mestric (13 Septembre 2008)

En fait, la dernière possibilité est la meilleure si tu disposes de macdrive et que le PC est le tien (pas facile d'installer le logiciel sur tous les PC que tu croises !).


----------



## miklgo (13 Septembre 2008)

Effectivement je n'y avais pas pensé ! Il n'y a pas de limite de taille pour les fichiers avec le HFS+ ?


----------



## DeepDark (13 Septembre 2008)

miklgo a dit:


> Effectivement je n'y avais pas pensé ! Il n'y a pas de limite de taille pour les fichiers avec le HFS+ ?


Non


----------



## Toumak (13 Septembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Non



Bien sûr qu'il y a une limite pour une taille de fichier.
Tous les systèmes de fichiers ont une taille mac.
Mais dans le cas du HFS+, ce chiffre est tellement grand que ça n'a pas beaucoup d'importance 
Pour info, la taille max d'un fichier est de 16 TiB (tebibyte) ce qui est égal à 1024exp4 (qui est égal à 2exp40) bytes 
Juste pour info 

Edit : pour ceux que ça intéresse, plus d'infos sur le HFS : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hierarchical_File_System


----------



## DeepDark (13 Septembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> Mais dans le cas du HFS+, ce chiffre est tellement grand que ça n'a pas beaucoup d'importance



Tout à fait 

Comme tu l'a souligné, c'est tellement énorme que ce ne sera jamais atteint (y compris pour miklgo)...


----------



## Toumak (13 Septembre 2008)

qui sait ...


----------



## miklgo (14 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses 

Mais je n'ai pas encore fini avec mon affaire, parce qu'il faut que je récupère un très gros fichier sur un PC pour le ramener sur mon mac. Le truc c'est que je ne peux pas installer macdrive sur ce PC (c'est compliqué...), donc pas moyen de lire une partition HFS+.

Du coup, existe-t-il un moyen de créer deux partitions sur un disque dur, l'une en HFS+, et l'autre en NTFS ?
A noter que les manip depuis un PC m'intéressent aussi, car j'ai un autre PC sur lequel j'ai macdrive.


----------



## DeepDark (14 Septembre 2008)

miklgo a dit:


> Du coup, existe-t-il un moyen de créer deux partitions sur un disque dur, l'une en HFS+, et l'autre en NTFS ?



Tu veux partitionner ton DDE?

C'est tout à fait possible 

Avec l'utilitaire de disque, tu crées deux partitions.
Tu en formates une en HFS+ mais sur Mac tu ne peux pas formater une partition en NTFS (faut passer par windows et je ne sais pas comment on fait).


EDIT : Si 'ai bien compris, ton problème est de faire passer sous OSX de gros fichiers c'est bien ça?


----------



## Toumak (14 Septembre 2008)

Oui, c'est possible.
Mais attention, il y a plusieurs choses à savoir :
Seul un disque ayant une table de partition MBR sera lisible sur un PC.
Si tu partitionne en utilisant une table de partition Apple (ou GUID), peu importe qu'il y ait une partition NTFS, celle-ci ne sera pas visible sur le PC (à moins d'utiliser MacDrive).

Dans ce cas, si tu partitionne le disque avec une MBR, il faut savoir qu'il ne sera plus possible de booter sur un Mac OS X cloné sur ce disque.

Maintenant à toi de voir le meilleur compromis, en sachant qu'on peut faire tout ça avec l'utilitaire de disque


----------



## miklgo (14 Septembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Si 'ai bien compris, ton problème est de faire passer sous OSX de gros fichiers c'est bien ça?


 Oui. En fait, depuis quelques jours, windows a planté sur l'un de mes deux PC. Depuis, je tourne dessus avec un LiveCD Kubuntu. L'objectif est de rappatrier quelques fichiers de (bien) plus de 4Go (et de pouvoir les utiliser avec mon macbook), avant de réinstaller windows. Le fait est que mon Disque Dur externe, initialement formaté en Fat32, et converti récemment en NTFS, est endommagé. Je l'ai formaté en HFS+ avec l'utilitaire de disque de Mac OS, mais il n'est pas reconnu par Kubuntu.
Voilà donc où j'en suis.

Du coup, je pourrais éventuellement faire une partition NTFS et une autre HFS+. D'où ma question. Si j'y parviens, je pourrai transférer mes gros fichiers, après quoi je pourrais éventuellement re-formater pour faire une seule et unique partition, en HFS+.

Mais vu ce que vous me dites, je pense que je vais simplement faire une seule partition en NTFS à partir du gestionnaire de disque de mon second PC (qui fonctionne, lui, et qui a macdrive), le temps de transférer mes gros fichiers (en espérant que ca bug pas). Après quoi je pourrai re-formater et mettre en HFS+.



Toumak a dit:


> si tu partitionne le disque avec une MBR, il faut savoir qu'il ne sera plus possible de booter sur un Mac OS X cloné sur ce disque.


 Je suis pas sur de comprendre tout. Tu pourrais m'en dire un peu plus, avec ce que je viens de préciser ?

Merci bien


----------



## DeepDark (14 Septembre 2008)

miklgo a dit:


> Mais vu ce que vous me dites, je pense que je vais simplement faire une seule partition en NTFS à partir du gestionnaire de disque de mon second PC (qui fonctionne, lui, et qui a macdrive), le temps de transférer mes gros fichiers (en espérant que ca bug pas). Après quoi je pourrai re-formater et mettre en HFS+



Ok.

En fait j'ai pensé à la même chose :

- formater le DDE en NTFS pour transférer tes fichiers de ton premier PC au second (celui qui marche encore et qui a MacDrive)

- puis reformater ton DDE en HFS+ pour transférer les-dits fichiers du second PC sur ton MAC 

Et à chaque fois, changer les tables de partitions comme l'a dit Toumak...
Maintenant faut voir ce qu'en pense un pro (tiens, pourquoi pas Toumak? ).


----------



## miklgo (14 Septembre 2008)

Là j'ai formaté mon DDE en NTFS depuis mon 2e PC, et comme l'avait prédit Toumak (enfin si j'ai bien compris) mon mac ne le reconnait pas, pas même avec Parallels.
Donc oui tu as raison je vais tenter de faire comme tu dis


----------



## claude le mestric (15 Septembre 2008)

C'est curieux, à moins que tu n'aies un pilote mal installé (genre mauvaise version de NTFS-3G). Normalement, MacOS X lit les disques NTFS, mais ne sais pas écrire dessus (c'est là qu'intervient NTFS-3G).

Autrement, tu avais effectivement plusieurs possibilité, comme tu en as choisi une, je ne te donne pas les autres. Juste, l'astuce pour formaté en HFS+ et NTFS, tu formates avec le Mac en laissant une partie du disque de libre, puis sur le pc, tu crées dans cet espace une nouvelle partition que tu formates en NTFS. Tu peux aussi faire 2 partitions sur le mac dont une en FAT32 que tu reformates sur le pc.


----------



## Val_52 (2 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé macport, cependant, quand je tape
sudo port -d selfupdate
dans le terminal, j'ai un message d'erreur :
sudo: port: command not found

J'ai effectué une réparation des autorisations du disque avec l'utilitaire de disque mais j'ai toujours le même message. J'ai bien sur essayé de le réinstaller mais cela n'a rien changé.

Avez-vous une idée de l'origine du problème ?

Merci

edit : ça marche en mettant le lien complet (/opt/local/bin/port), désolé


----------



## Tarul (2 Octobre 2008)

Val_52 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai installé macport, cependant, quand je tape
> sudo port -d selfupdate
> ...


La raison pour laquelle "port" tout seul ne fonctionnait pas, c'est qu'il n'était pas dans la variable d'environnement $PATH.


----------



## claude le mestric (3 Octobre 2008)

Enfin, le chemain pour y accéder n'était pas dans $PATH


----------



## Val_52 (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai quand même un problème :rose:
Lorsque je branche mon disque dur USB (MY BOOK) formaté en ntfs (après avoir installé ntfs-3g), après quelques secondes, le message suivant apparaît :

MY BOOK

Timed out waiting for the file system to initialize.
The volume has been ejected. You can use the
init_timeout mount option to wait longer.

Evidement l'icône n'apparaît pas sur le bureau.

Dans le terminal :

macbook-pro-de-valentin:Volumes Valentin$ ls
MY BOOK		Macintosh HD
macbook-pro-de-valentin:Volumes Valentin$ cd MY\ BOOK/
macbook-pro-de-valentin:MY BOOK Valentin$ ls
ls: .: Device not configured

Je ne peut donc même pas avoir accès à mes données en lecture.

J'ai installé la dernière version de ntfs-3g (je crois) qui n'a pas besoin d'être compilée (NTFS-3G 1.2918).

Savez-vous d'où peut venir le problème ?

Merci


----------



## claude le mestric (6 Octobre 2008)

Version stable ou ublio ?
As-tu bien fait toute l'installation correctement ? MacFUSE1.7 puis NTFS-3G_1.29 ?
Avais-tu une autre version de NTFS-3G d'installée avant ?
Enfin, la cause la plus probable du problème : le disque NTFS est-il en bon état (correctement démonté de Windaub avec la petite flèche verte en bas à droite près de l'heure, aucun problème à scandisk) ?

PS : je viens de dés-intaller la vieille version de NTFS3G que j'avais pour mettre la nouvelle : ça semble marcher très bien et vite (sur une partition interne) ! Je suis contant !!!


----------



## Val_52 (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai pris une version stable de ntfs-3g, c'est la première fois que je l'installe et je crois tout avoir correctement installé. Par contre je n'ai pas vérifié le disque avec scandisk (en fait je crois que je ne l'ai jamais fait depuis que je l'ai :rose: ).
Je n'ai pas de Windows à disposition, ça devra attendre le week end. En tout cas, merci pour cette aide, en espérant que ça marche !


----------



## claude le mestric (7 Octobre 2008)

Il y a moyen de forcer le montage du disque ou d'utiliser le pilote Apple (qui ne permet que la lecture) qui semble un peu plus tolérant (il faut regarder le mode d'emploi du pilote, fichier pdf présent sur l'image disque), mais je (et le mode d'emploi dans ce cas) déconseille, surtout si tu écris sur le disque. Il n'y a malheureusement pas d'autre solution fiable que de le réparer avec windaub. Les solutions de réparation que tu pourrais utiliser risquent de détruire les données du disque, donc à n'utiliser que sur un disque dont on possède une sauvegarde ou qui ne contient rien de vital.


----------



## Val_52 (16 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait un chkdsk /r sous Windows pour mon DD externe en NTFS et aucune erreur n'est trouvée. Evidement, je n'ai toujours pas accès à mon DD depuis OSX. Je ne vois pas trop d'où peut venir le problème...

Avez-vous une autre idée ?

Merci


----------



## claude le mestric (16 Octobre 2008)

En fait, ton problème n'est pas tout à fait le même que celui couramment rencontré. Il semble que tu aies un délai de réponse trop long de la part de ton DD ou trop court de NTFS-3G.

Est-ce que ton boîtier de DD est bien supporté par ton Mac ? Sur quel port USB le branches-tu ?
Pour vérifier la compatibilité tu peux chercher sur internet ou l'essayer avec un DD formaté en HFS dedans.
Regarde déjà ce que t'affiche l'utilitaire disque (le disque est-il visible ? les partitions aussi ?)

Autrement, il faudra essayer des commandes au terminal pour forcer le montage, mais je n'ai pas encore fait le tour de la question et je ne veux pas te faire faire de bêtise !


----------



## Val_52 (16 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Le disque dur est un Western Digital MyBook 500 Go. Je l'ai essayé sur les deux ports USB du MacBook Pro. Le disque contient une seule partition, il est reconnu dans l'utilitaire de disque. J'ai accès (apparemment) à la fonction "Réparer le disque", mais cela n'est il pas risqué ?

Dans le terminal :

macbook-pro-de-valentin:Volumes Valentin$ ls
MY BOOK	 Macintosh HD

Le disque apparaît bien, pourtant,

macbook-pro-de-valentin:Volumes Valentin$ cd MY\ BOOK/
macbook-pro-de-valentin:MY BOOK Valentin$ ls
ls: .: Device not configured

Je peut le démonter depuis le terminal.

À priori, pas de problème de compatibilité avec ce modèle.


----------



## claude le mestric (16 Octobre 2008)

Il ne faut pas essayer de le réparer, de toute façon ça ne ferait rien.
C'est vraiment curieux ! En utilisant l'utilitaire de des-installation de NTFS-3G, tu peux revenir au pilote Apple. Ça ne te permettra pas d'écrire, mais déjà de lire. Si ça fonctionne, c'est un problème de NTFS-3G, sinon, le problème est à un autre niveau.
Dans l'ordre, tu enlèves NTFS-3G, tu ouvres la console (dans le dossier Utilitaires du dossier Applications) puis tu branches ton DD en usb. Tu indiqueras ce qui se passera (soit le disque monte, soit tu as un message d'erreur dans la console &#8212; évidement, si t'as rien on ne sera pas plus avancé ! )


----------



## Toumak (23 Décembre 2008)

Après un bout de temps, j'ai réinstallé windows.
Qui dit Windows dit NTFS ... et donc j'ai réinstallé NTFS-3G.
Et je dois dire que c'est bien moins chaotique qu'auparavant !

Ca marche très bien sur mon MBP, même si ça pourrait être plus rapide.
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'en ai fait un pack, avec tout ce qu'il faut pour installer, désinstaller.
C'est par là :

Pack NTFS-3G v3​

*


----------



## elfon (29 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je rencontre un pb pour monter mon DDE WD 500Go.
Il est en NTFS, et étant sous Linux Mandriva, j'ai du utiliser la fonction 'force' pour réussir à le monter.
à ce jour sur mon iMac, il refuse de le monter, j'ai bien l'impression d'avoir le même pb...
J'ai essayé de le démonter proprement de sous windows, mais je n'ai pas la petite fleche qui me propose de le faire...
Existe t'il sous Mac une ligne de cde qui permettrait de faire la même chose que sous linux, et est ce que Mac ne gere que le Fat 32 ??
Merci pour vos reponses ou conseil  
salutations


----------



## claude le mestric (10 Février 2009)

Désolé, je n'ai pas été averti de ta question aussi j'espère ne pas être trop tard.

Oui, il y a moyen de forcer le montage, mais c'est en ligne de commande (proche de celle de Linux) et n'est pas recommander pour la sécurité (très fort risque de corruption du disque avec perte de données à la clef).

En ce qui concerne Windaube, tu peux éteindre le PC avec le disque branché, le démontage sera correcte, ou &#8230; j'ai un trou, mais tu dois pouvoir retrouver l'équivalent de la petite flèche quelque part (tableau de bord/usb ou périph de stockage &#8230; ? ou aussi en étendant l'affichage des icons près de l'horloge en bas à droite).


----------



## Toumak (10 Février 2009)

Je n'aurai désormais plus à faire de "Pack NTFS-3G" !
Les dev officiels ont décidé de réaliser un seul paquet qui installe tout ce qu'il faut.
Celui-ci est désormais disponible en première version sous le non "NTFS for Mac".
Vous pouvez le récupérer à cette adresse :
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/30449/ntfs-for-mac

N'hésitez pas à nous dire ce que vous en pensez


----------



## reunionf (22 Février 2009)

Hi all,

Comme j'ai découvert ce topic intéressant, je me suis lancé dans l'installation de NTFS-3G en prenant le dernier lien de Toumak. au passage, je n'ai jamais installé quoi que ce soit à propos de ce type d'utilitaire ; partant de ce fait, je rencontre un problème de montage avec l'erreur suivante :

NTFS-3G could mount /dev/rdisk1s1 at /Volumes/PART1 because dthe following progblem occured :
dyld : Library not loaded: /usr/local/lib/libfuse.2.dylib
Referenced from: /usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g
Reason: image not found

Auriez vous une idée de ce problème ? sinon, je vais tenter une désintallation et revenir au Pack.

Merci par avance.
reunionf

Edit : Voilà, j'ai utilisé le pack de Toumak et ça fonctionne mieux ! 
Merci à Toumak et à tous ceux qui y ont contribué !


----------



## claude le mestric (22 Février 2009)

Il va falloir que je vérifie ça. Il me semblait que ça marchait, mais c'est vrai que je l'ai installé sur une précédente version.


----------



## Cort (22 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu avec beaucoup d'intérets les 23 pages,mais avant de me lancer une question:

J'ai un petit réseau avec deux mac et deux windows et je vient d'acheter un DDexterne que je voudrais partager avec mon réseau.
En FAT32 : aucun problème mais limité à des fichiers <4 go
En NTFS : je dois installé une appli sur mes mac

Je suis pas un grand informaticien,et je veux le plus simple possible pour formater en NTFS et pouvoir lire et écrire  par mac ou pc (fichier >4go)

Merci d'avance


----------



## claude le mestric (22 Février 2009)

En fait, tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire.
Pour formater en NTFS, le plus simple est de le faire d'un PC.
Parfois, il est plus simple de laisser le DD sur certaines machines, de le partager et d'utiliser le réseau pour y accéder. Il ne faut pas oublier non plus que NTFS-3G est quand même plus lent que HFS+.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Personellement je suis très satisfait du tandem ntfs-3g/MacFuse. Tout fonctionne impec.

J'ai plusieurs DD amovibles USB que j'avais essayé de formater avec Gparted depuis mon laptop sous Mandriva et aussi depuis le Live CD System Rescue CD sans succès.

Après l'install des 2 logiciels précités j'ai pu formater en NTFS les DD sata (250 et 500Go) depuis l'utilitaire de disque Mac OS X.5.6. Et ils se montent sans souci soit sur l'iMac soit sur Mandriva.

Rien à redire.


----------



## Cort (22 Février 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai le même problème que dans le message de réunionf (452)

Comment on fait pour déinstaller le pack NTFS pour mac ?

Merci


----------



## claude le mestric (22 Février 2009)

Il n'y a pas un dés-installateur fournit avec ?


----------



## claude le mestric (22 Février 2009)

Je me répond : non il n'y en a pas, mais dans le manuel, page 5, il est expliqué qu'il suffit d'utiliser la fonction "uninstall" du tableau de bord NTFS-3G des préférences système. Autrement, il faut utiliser le script : /System/Library/Filesystems/ntfs-3g.fs/Support/uninstall-ntfs-3g.sh

En même temps, je me rend compte que je n'ai toujours pas installé cette dernière version !!! Il va falloir que j'essaye.


----------



## Cort (22 Février 2009)

J'ai désinstaller et réinstaller le pack de Toumak et maintenant ça marche bien.

SAUF que le transfert de données est BEAUCOUP plus lent sur un disque en NTFS que sur un disque FAT


----------



## claude le mestric (23 Février 2009)

Ça dépend de ce que tu appelles "BEAUCOUP plus lent", mais j'avais prévenu que ça n'était pas aussi rapide. Par contre, les vitesses sont quand mêmes assez acceptable (chez moi), de l'ordre de 1,5 à 2 fois moins vite, il me semble.


----------



## Cort (23 Février 2009)

Je crois que chez moi en FAT32 : 4 fois plus rapide.
Donc il y a encore beaucoup de travail à faire pour les devellopeurs.


----------



## jjroots (31 Juillet 2009)

reunionf a dit:


> Hi all,
> 
> Comme j'ai découvert ce topic intéressant, je me suis lancé dans l'installation de NTFS-3G en prenant le dernier lien de Toumak. au passage, je n'ai jamais installé quoi que ce soit à propos de ce type d'utilitaire ; partant de ce fait, je rencontre un problème de montage avec l'erreur suivante :
> 
> ...



Hello
Tout d'abord je tiens à remercier les gens qui postent sur ce forum. Leur aide est forte utile.
J'ai installé la der de NTFS-3G. Au début j'ai eu le même problème que reunionf.
Mais j'ai réussi à résoudre ce soucis et assez facilement.

Pour ça il faut aller dans les préf systèmes et cliquer sur l'icône macfuse et faire son installation.
Après ça marche, sans même redémarrer l'ordi.

En espérant que cela puisse aider.
Bonne journée.


----------



## gwiome (9 Décembre 2009)

J'essaie de comprendre car je suis confronté au même problème... venant du monde PC avec tous mes DD formatés en NTFS... Serait-ce une bonne solution de créer une partition sur le DD, d'un côté PC (NTFS), de l'autre MAC (quel format ?) ? Si oui, est-ce possible de le faire depuis le mac sans toucher aux données inscrites ? Comment ?

Merci


----------



## El_groom (15 Février 2010)

gwiome a dit:


> J'essaie de comprendre car je suis confronté au même problème... venant du monde PC avec tous mes DD formatés en NTFS... Serait-ce une bonne solution de créer une partition sur le DD, d'un côté PC (NTFS), de l'autre MAC (quel format ?) ? Si oui, est-ce possible de le faire depuis le mac sans toucher aux données inscrites ? Comment ?
> 
> Merci



Je suis newbee. Alors j'éssaie un pneu (dirait Michelin) n'importe quoi
Bon j'ai trouvé déjà un truc : lire et écrire sur un disque externe 
disk info /Volume/nom-du-disque.
Copier le UUID
le passer dans fstab avec none read write etc.
C'est bon pour de l'externe (USB)

Je me suis demandé si je pouvais pas faire la même manipulation pour BOOTCAMP qui est dans Volumes.

J'ai fais.
J'ai copié un texte : (Partition de 120 Gio en NTFS).
J'ai rebooté en Windows.
J'ai relu le texte sans problème, l'ai modifié, quitté windows, redémarré en Mac Os, repris ce texte remodifié etc.
Il semble qu'on peut rendre la partition Bootcamp compatible en R/W bien qu'en NTFS...
Je ne connais pas encore ce Fort Rhum par coeur, peut être quelqu'un l'a déjà fait, si oui sorry pour le doublon.
Sinon, moi je suis 'achement content, sur le même disque 640Mio d'y être arrivé.

Maintenant j'avais lu des mises en gardes contre ces manipulations. Alors j'attend le plantage que les "Experts" signalent.

A+

El Groom


----------



## SITRALE (9 Mars 2010)

Salut à tous,

bon je debarque un peu à l'arrache mais, au jour d'aujourd'hui, c'est quoi la solution la plus simple pour moi de copier un dossier d'environ 7Gigas de mon Samsung 1T OS Etendu journalisé en baie 2 vers mon DD Windows Seven sur 150G NTFS en baie 1 ?

Je ne suis pas passé par BootCamp pour l'install de Seven mais j'ai bien entendu le disque qui apparait dans mon OS X.

Merci ! 

S.


----------



## claude le mestric (9 Mars 2010)

@ El_groom : il semble que l'écriture sur les partition NTFS ne soit pas encore parfaitement gérée par MacOS X pour le moment. Faire ta manip présente un risque en usage intensif (mais ça peut dépanner).

@ SITRALE : Il y a plusieurs solutions. La plus fiable (car officiel d'Apple) bootcamp de X.6, à installer sur windaub avec le disque de MacOS X.6, qui permet la lecture et l'écriture sur les partitions HFS+ ( attention sans tenir compte des autorisations, donc risques de fausses manuvres et problème de confidentialité). Pour les autres versions de MacOS, il existe des logiciels payant faisant la même chose depuis windaub.
Dans l'autre sens, il y a la manuvre de El_groom, mais il faut être prudent avant d'effacer les originaux, bien vérifier que la copie c'est bien déroulée.
La meilleure solution est l'utilisation des dernières versions de NTFS-3G.


----------



## SITRALE (9 Mars 2010)

claude le mestric a dit:


> La meilleure solution est l'utilisation des dernières versions de NTFS-3G.



alor je sais pas si c'est ca mais j'ai installé la dernière version de NTSFS-3G et j'ai eu accé à mon dossier utilisateur de seven en ecriture donc j'y ai copié sur le bureau mon dossier de 7 gigas. Après redemarrage sur Seven la dossier est la donc pas de probleme...

Je peux repondre au sondage et dire que NTFS-3G marche sans soucis chez moi ? 

S.


----------



## claude le mestric (9 Mars 2010)

Si c'est bien ça ! 

Donc tu peux, mais je crois que maintenant, au problème d'installation près (et encore), ça marche bien maintenant.


----------



## pva22 (24 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai uniquement des macs et je vais acheter un DD multimédia. Sachant que le but est de regarder des vidéos HD (donc fichiers de + de 4Go), quel est l'intéret de le partionner en NTFS et pas en un autre système? excusez moi si je raconte de grosses conneries !!!!


----------



## Skyhawk (24 Juillet 2010)

Comme je te l'ai déjà dit dans un autre sujet... le format de ton disque dur multimédia sera imposé par ce dernier...



> Il faut le mettre dans un format supporté par le disque dur multimédia...
> 
> Le NTFS n'est pas limité à 4 Go; en revanche l'écriture via port USB n'est pas supportée nativement par le Mac.
> Toutefois il existe des solutions (gratuites ou payantes) pour le permettre : elles sont décrites à maintes reprises sur le forum.


----------



## pva22 (24 Juillet 2010)

oui, mais justement si j'ai le choix, que vaut il mieux prendre et pourquoi?


----------



## claude le mestric (26 Juillet 2010)

Pour Plus de 4 Go sur un lecteur multimédia et pas d'ennuis avec ton Mac, HFS+ pour les quelques qui l'autorisent et NTFS pour les autres.


----------



## pva22 (26 Juillet 2010)

claude le mestric a dit:


> Pour Plus de 4 Go sur un lecteur multimédia et pas d'ennuis avec ton Mac, HFS+ pour les quelques qui l'autorisent et NTFS pour les autres.



Enfin une réponse clair et précise ! Merci.


----------



## claude le mestric (27 Juillet 2010)

Attention quand même, en général, les lecteurs formatés en HFS+ ne sont pas utilisable avec windows (même si il existe aussi des solutions &#8230; qui semblent aussi très efficaces). En général encore, Linux sait se contenter de tout.


----------

